# Poor Responders : Part 89



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Off to bed so markign the thread for morning x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

marking the thread ladies x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Night Beachy  

Evening Pops  

Think I will watch Corrie now and see if old Ken gets back in the Barlow Household     

xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy, happy birthday Anne.  So sorry I am late.  Pleased for you that so many nice things happened on what can be an emotional day.  May this new birthday year bring you your wishes.  You deserve ALL of them.

I am reading all of your lovely notes and whooping with joy for the victories and hoping and praying for those recovering, fighting to keep heads above water, etc.

My mum is here from home (Canada), so enjoying her company and not posting too much, but I miss you all.

Much love,
Malini xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

bookmarking x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Malini- Enjoy your time with your mom  

Hi Z-  

logging off now to watch some TV, n,night all

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy birthday Anne!

Must go to bed now - will post longer soon!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening everyone!

Still gonna say HAPPY BIRTHDAY Anne - just making it before midnight... Sorry I didn't post earlier - i logged on at work, but can't post (shouldn't really be logging on) and wanted to add my     greetings too. Can be difficult days - for me 39 was worse than 40 (IUI cycle abandoned, then returned home fro Manchester to find neighbour's washing machine had flooded my bathroom, hall and the stairway). 40 I decided on not doing a cycle - results would have been around the day itself, and I figured I might struggle, so just went away with family. Had a few tearful moments, but held things together ok and actually enjoyed myself more than I expected. 41 on the horizon for me as well - only three and a bit months to go!

Anna, Jersey spuds (or Sausage and Mash!) and Suzie - still keeping things crossed for you all     

Ally - I am getting excited as well about your Washington trip. I hope it brings some clarity and that they listen to you and you find out more....

Flower - I was so sorry to read you post. You must be devastated. I really hope that some of the other stories on here can give you more positive thoughts, when you are ready to for that - you need to give yourself a while to get over this cycle.

Mag - was it you who was asking about protein? Not sure (like I said, I logged on at work, can't remember all I read and I couldn't reply there and then because I'm not sure how much they police what we do during work hours...) I used to be a veggie, but now eat fish, so the protein thing is not a problem for me.However, I know you said you don't like milk - is it a dislike or an intolerance or a vegan thing? I ask because 1 litre contains 34g protein - so well over half what you need per day. If you don't like drinking it as milk, you can also use it in things (custard, puddings, sauces, shakes). Or do you like yoghurt? I worried for a while and so checked out the actual counts on different foods at the supermarket - breads vary from 2.5g to 4.8g protein per slice, so it is worth checking the label. I had lots of pasta, when I normally eat more rice, since there is much more protein in pasta than even brown rice (weirdly white pasta and wholegrain have similar protein levels - 12-14g per 100g). quorn has protein (varies according to product - today I had (and checked exact amounts because of your post) 3 quorn sausages (6g each), 1/2 tin of organic baked beans (9g) and some mashed potato (3g), so that was 30g in one fairly ordinary meal. Quinoa also has more protein than some other cereals - I don't like it much, but when frantic about protein intake kept making pots of salads using cooked cold quinoa (a bit like cous-cous) with roasted peppers and courgettes (just cos I like them) and stuck in a few sesame or sunflower seeds too. Sat down and calculated the actual protein intake and found I was much nearer to 75g a day, so stopped counting and worrying so much... Also lots in cheese, so a quick snack idea if you are lacking (and not vegan) would be oatcakes (1.2g per oatcake) and cheese (or hummous, or peanut butter or bean pate). Parmesan has a v high protein content. Sorry, will stop waffling now. All the best for stimming, anyway.

Nix - hope your pans with sending off cvs yield positive results - v impressed at you having the emotional energy to do this. Also impressd at you not falling out with DH about finances when cars don't count as debt and IVF cycles do! What kind of accounting system do men work with? Hang in there!

Pix - hope work doesn't get too busy or stressful - you need time to chill and it is only a matter of days till you are back in Turkey. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Dimsum - congratulations on your 3 lovely embryos transferred today!!Hurrah!! And it is great to see that a different clinic, or a different month can produce such different results. PUPO!!!

Swinny/ Sarah - hope your Mum is coping ok and that the translator is useful. It must be so stressful with her DH in hospital - fingers crossed he can come home soon.

Lucy - hope you are recovering ok from your trip to Madrid. Sounds like it was busy....

MissyG - so gald you posted - I kept sneaking on to see how things were. I am delighted to hear how things are going - please keep us posted on how things are, it is lovely to keep up with positive outcomes. Best of luck for next week's scan.

Sam - hope you get internet connection sorted soon, but enjoy being 'out of touch' and chilled whilst you grow your follies for the next scan if that is the hand you are dealt. Sending    and     for Friday's scan.

Billsmummy, Mandy - hope you are taking inspiration from some of the stories here - low amh, high fsh and still positive results. Sometimes it just takes a lot longer though. And sometimes people do reach the point where they are ready to give up - on their own eggs (I am on DE waiting lists, but still giving IUI a go meantime); or on having a baby themselves (surrogacy and adoption are still options though) - but I know I am not at that point yet. I have days when I figure my life would be easier if I was there, but I know I won't regret trying - even if I don't succeed - when I might regret giving up at this stage. I can think of hundreds of things I could spend the cash on, and we can all do without the stress, injections and worry, but I know I am not ready quite yet to give up. Sometimes if you set yourself time limits it can help, or take a break and focus on other things for a decent amount of time. Anyway, welcome to the thread and good luck with whatever you decide.

Everyone else - Fishy, Zuri, Popsi, Tracey, Donkey, Almond, Hazlenut, Lightweight, Nicki W, Malini, Little Jenny, Steph, Laura B, Miranda, Beachy and all those my early onset dementia prevents me from remembering - Hi and hope you are well.
love and all best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm scared today.  Started cramping overnight, and although that's largely worn off and I'm not bleeding (yet), everything feels a bit tender and a/fy.

It's not too much to ask to get to the test date, is it? It took b****y 5 weeks for my a/f to turn up after the cancelled cycle...

B****r off, a/f. I am NOT ready for you.

One. More. Day.

_Come on....._


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Anna


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you dimsum *snivel*


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

anna.. stay strong its not over till the b!tch arrives


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anna - I had cramping till 16 weeks - it's really not a sign!   You wouldn't have the cramping now for normal AF - let's hope it's that baby of yours, making himself comfy.

Flower - God, I'm so sorry! I didn't see you'd had such devastating news. If it helps at all, many ladies on the PR bumps and babies thread had  similar experiences before getting lucky. Hope you're bearing up.  

Anne - did you indulge last night? How's the head?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anna      praying it's a good sign x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Popsi, Miranda and Beach.  

It freaked me out because I haven't had cramps like so far in the 2WW, and because I had two nightmares, one where I was abandoned in the middle of a gynae surgical procedure and lay on the table with the probe etc still in me, and the painkillers and sedatino slowly wearing off, and one where I was bleeding heavily.  I woke up cramping.  

But it's stopped, and I just feel a bit tender.

Anyway.  Must get on with things.  Thanks for the support, it's so appreciated.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Anne- a big happy birthday to you for yesterday! Sounds like you had a nice one.
I am quietly moving towards 40 hoping no-one notice....

Elinor thanks for the thorough info. I thought I was prepared and then the cycles come upon me so fast I forgot to look up diet so thats a real help.

Annaofcumberland- sending you lots of positive vibes sweetie. You really cant tell, so try as best you can to tap into that big pot of positivity you have. Its as likely to be nothing at all to worry about. Sending you love....

off for my scan
MAG


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all  

Hi Mira- Feeling better?  
had a suprisingly lovely day thanks hun x

AnnaofC- hang in there chick,  

Thanks Mag-   lots of luck for scan x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck for your scan, Mags - and thanks.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

A bit, ta Anne! Just trying to apply for some jobs now... I just feel I'm wasting my time a bit, as I'm not qualified for anything but local newspapers really.

Still, onwards and upwards!

Anna - vivid dreams were one of my symptoms! No sneaky early testing then?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Good luck Mira-
xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

good luck Mags! Fluffy eggy vibes coming your way

Anna - symptom spotting causes havoc eh? Like Mir said cramps can also mean good news. Keep positive honey, it's the best medicine

Anne - glad you had a wonderful day

Miranda - good luck honey. You have an amusing way with words, ever thought of writing of some description?

I've been accepted to do the acupuncture degree I applied for, yay! I also sent the forms to Reprofit last night and got an email this morning saying 'your estimated egg donor cycle will be 13/3/2010'. How crazy is that. Almost a year to get my head around it if we need it but scary how simple it was. 

X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LV_ well done hun!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on the tx date and acu degree acceptance, LV!  I have to say, after my last treatment, I'd really like to find out if it's possible to train to self-acupuncture.  If I could just switch off my headaches like that with a few needles and a half hour lie down, I'd be laughing...  

No, no early testing for me, Miranda!  I think pee-sticks have bad associations for me - I'm not tempted at all yet, I'm just focussed on getting to my test appt.


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

busy day, just saying hello

also, a question - I am starting to think PGD is the way to go for older ladies with unexplained if. 

There are many  FF instances of ladies with good responses, eg 10 eggs, good fert, good early embryonic development etc. then pgd shows no normal embryos. eg Suitcase the other day poor girl. 

I am thinking it would save time money and energy, and be best for me at least. 

any views?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lucy - there's no money in writing any longer, really. I wrote half a book on my IF experiences in two weeks, but every time I try to write the happy ending my brain seizes up!

Oo, March 2010! Plenty of time to get your head round it then! And time to get your degree too - whoo! Be good to have a skill you can apply at home with a wee one around - wish I had something like that!

So, bloods tomorrow then Anna? What time?

Non-sausage Anna - I don't know about PGD. It's so invasive, and I'd rather have the hope of having those embies back. But then, I'd never have done it with my one, then two embies. Sad, eh? I've only made three embryos in my life.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls, I have just received this response from Jinemed about if there was anything more for me treatment wise.
Any comments or advice would be greatly received.....

"Dear Mrs. Green,

Evaluating your records I would recommend going ahead with egg donation beacuse your FSH is high and even though with the high dose of medication you only get 1-2 eggs with no fertilization. 

Since you have regular periods however we may consider natural cycle IVF as a last resort during which we just follow the egss without giving any medication and if the egg develops in natural cyclea and when it becomes we give Cetrotide to prevent ovulation. When egg is about 18 mm we give ovulator injection and do the egg collection 36 hours later. This eggs may fertilize better and since you use almost no medication it would not be a costable procedure. You can have the all follow up in Jinemed or your doctor can do the follow up and sends you us when the egg becomes 14 mm and we can do the follow up afterwards. However, having a single egg will give you pregnancy chance not more than 10%.

Please let me know if you have any question.

Kind regards,

Prof. Teksen Camlibel


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne, you know I'm new to this, and this is a gut reaction only, but I think I'd take a break to refill the well, as it were, and then pursue the second 'almost-natural' cycle.  I get this sense that sometimes PRs don't do well with all the over-medicalisation of a meant to be natural process.

But, hon, that's just my tuppence, and I'm not well informed about this.

    Hope the letter didn't upset you too much.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just keeping thread girls

Anna - hang in there honey  

Anne - not sure on that one - will have to have a think, the Lister offered me that as a last resort but I thought why go through all that, I am just going to have sex!!  

Mira - good luck with Jobs - I feel the same, feel I am only qualified to do what I do, scary really   I am sure though with your wit and intelligence someone will make a job just for you!!  

Lucy - Hurray - good luck on your acu degree!! 

A xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi All,
*
Mags*- good luck with your scan today, I am studying at home so will keep popping on to check for news

*AnnaofC*- hope that cramping dissapears and AF doesnt come for another 9+ months  

*LV* that is so good that you have got on the accupuncture degree course, how long is it?, and a year until DE too so you are having a good day 

*Anne* Morning how are you today? Ooo you just posted while I was typing, mmm not sure really I would be tempted to give it another go with full IVF and different protocol seeing as you did have 5 antral follies, I have never heard of the other option but maybe its worth a go as it is cheaper but I wonder why it is more likely to fertilise than an IVF go? how are you feeling about it are you upset as they said about DE being the option?   

*Ally* Morning 

Well I just got back from my scan, I so hoped that the last abandoned cycle was a blip related to my diet seeing as my bloods are normal, but no another poor response from me even though I have been in pain all week- the consultant said prob cos I am constipated   well Rt ovary has 2 follies 14mm and 15mm and a 5mm one and left has 9mm, 4mm and 5mm so he thinks maybe only 2 follies again but possibly 3 . They have faxed the Lister.

Do I continue??

They said last time it prob a one off so cancel but if not a one off and its never going to get any better do I continue, we need SSR so another 3 grand this time and I can only afford another 2 goes at IVF I think so continue with this or abandon and take the summer off?

Thanks for any advice

Pam


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Anne - why do you need ICSI again? Is the problem something that could be sorted with diet/ supplements for Jas? If it can be helped that way then you might as well try au natrel with your 1 egg.  If not and your want to try with your own eggs again then they are offering you a chance to try. Are you still taking DHEA?

Mir - you can't leave a book half written if you've put all that effort in so far your crazy mare! And you have your own happy ending to base it on. Even if you're right and the money isn't in it there will be SOME money and that's better than the NO money you currently have for something you've half done! Go on.... Make us proud! We'll all buy it


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Anne, 
agree with Ally 1973, UNLESS they have identified any mechanical issues - tubes, non release of egg, etc. 

Miranda, shall I be the Bacon Anna?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pam- Sorry about your scan hun    BUT, there ARE follies there, and where theres follies, theres hope   

Alls- So confused, really am. I know what you mean though about just having sex!  

I'm not too upset by the mail cos I have already been told pretty much DE is only way for us when I had last failed TX.
The way I see it is , I don't have tube probs or endo so naturally doesn't seem much different? Or is it? F knows!!

I am defo not in a position to do anything at the mo financially, or mentally (Jas REALLY needs a job) so still having my time off (how much time off can I afford at 41? )

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pam - I think your body still has a way to go in replenishing its stocks, as it takes three months to make an egg and you haven't given it that long off that awful diet.

HOWEVER. There are loads on this thread who would kill their grannies for five eggs... 

It's up to you whether you feel like carrying on, but for my money I'd carry on with that number.

There is another ray of hope too - if you're constipated your colon may well be obscuring the vision of more follies. Have they taken E2 bloods? That would give you an indication. Me, I had to forego brekkie the mornings of my scans or they'd never have located my left ovary! Ew...

AnnaC - you can be Annabanana? I'd get confused between sausage and bacon I reckon, what with all this talk of eggs. That reminds me, whatever happened to Beans? She hasn't posted in yonks.

Ally - wouldn't that be nice? I'd like a job tailored to me!

Anne - I still don't think you've had your best cycle and I'd go one last IVF, then a natural cycle. Your gametes just haven't had the chance to shine yet, I reckon.

Lucy - I would finish it if I could! Gawd knows I've just dried up I think.


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Miranda, annabanana doesn't cut the mustard ;-)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, it cuts the custard!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Miranda7 said:


> No, it cuts the custard!


You made me


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

GROANNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Miranda* i would kill for 5 too, maybe not my grannie but someone  they only think 2 will make it and 50/50 on 3rd as the others are less than 5mm

*Anne* its a tough decision and so hard with Jas being out of a job, any news on that front?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Miranda- sorry only replied to half I just realised- I got caught up with the murder plans for my grannie then realised she is already dead so it wasnt an option  

Anyway yes they took bloods so hope that will give an indication, but cant remember what they should be by now  . Would you carry on with 2?

Anyone know the odds of success with that many eggs?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Mustard with the sausage and mash?

This is getting confusing - Annabanana used to be the nickname bullies gave me at school... ggg and at University, it was, "The Other Anna," since one of my mates was called Annagh, was extremely slim, beautiful and popular, and I... wasn't.  

Pam, I'm sorry your scan wasn't what you were hoping for.  How long had you been stimming and on what dose?  All I can say is that on my day 10 scan, they were talking of cancelling because I had 2 follies.  I begged two more days on top dose off them, went to acupuncture, and went into EC with 9+ follies and got 3 eggs, and a 100% fert rate.  But we're all different.  What do you WANT to do?


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Anne - Unless you've got mechanical issues or DH has male factor issues, I agree that I can't see how a natural cycle IVF would be any better than sex (in terms of result not enjoyment   .

Pam - I would go ahead with that number. Stim a little longer so the bigger follicles get nice and big (more likely to have a mature egg perhaps) and to give 9mm follie a chance to cath up a bit.

I saw a good saying on an IVF clinic's website the other day which has stayed with me - Choose the path of least regret.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi all  

Anne - If you are interested, there's a 'natural ivf (no drugs)' thread somewhere here on FF but may I remind you that, regardless of age (and provided there's no severe MF or obstructed tubes etc.), you still have a very good chance of a natural BFP ttc in the old fashion way! Our Missy just had hers and also Be Lucky, another FF lady with high FSH and low AMH, who was already on a DE waiting list (after mc and a few unsuccessful cycles at the Lister) is now 14 wks preggers at the ripe young age of 43!! So, please chick, don't write yourself off and give up just yet    

Love and  to us all !

Alegria x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*AnnaofC* it was day 6 stimms scan so I have had 5 days of injections, I am on Menopur 450mg so dont think they can up 

*Dimsum* the trouble with least regret etc is money  I would def keep going with just 1 if I knew I could afford endless goes but I only have money for another 2 so need to make sure they are as good as it can get cycles, only trouble is how will I ever know  In Nov I had 12 follies at this stage, last month 2  Miranda is right as well I was on a crazy diet, maybe I needed 3 months off it before trying again rrrrr its so difficult this crap

I have an assignment to start and finish and hand in by tommorow and all I can do is chat on here and think about my scan


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey girls,

How dare you have fun without me!!   

Anne: As I emailed you already I am pro natural cycle. I think you get the top quality egg but you are right in thinking what stops you conceiveing naturally if that is the case. Who [email protected]@dy knows! Ask all the questions you want to ask and see what they come back with?

Miranda: If you can't get a job nobody can! If you lived around London I'd definitely help you get a few interviews as we get asked all the time if we know any good writers. Any plans of moving to London   

Anna:    for you - hope all is OK

Dimsum: Same for you honey.  

Where is Nix? Hope she is OK.

Hello everyone and love to you all.

Pix xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning ladies. I am tired, worked til 11.15 last night   AF is about to come tomorrow so another month without a natural miracle (though it will never be entirely natural for me, as I have to take cyclogest in a natural cycle) - and it still hurts and I feel more and more frustrated and sad  Sometimes, I still cannot believe this is really happening to me  Sorry to be so negative this morning  

AnnaofC - in case you havent seen it, there is a survey on FF about whether people had AF pains and got a BFP. It is in the survey section of the site which I can find for you if you can't. Basically, it seems just as likely to be a positive sign as a negative one! 

Anne - hope you are ok after getting that letter   Natural IVF is advocated by a lady called Geeta Nargund (google her if you are interested - I have had a con with her) because it uses less drugs (good for any woman) and also because there is a view that high drug doses can be damaging for "delicate" eggs, so it sometimes recommended for older ladies or those with low reserve. I think natural IVF gives you a slightly better shot than ttc naturally, because there is no chance of the sperm missing the egg etc - but on the other hand, there is a view that for "delicate" eggs, taking them out of their natural environment can be unhelpful, so the benefits could be cancelled out. Obviously for some IVF /ICSI is the only way to get pg - either e.g. because they have issues with their tubes or because they need ICSI for the sperm to fertilise the egg - in which case, natural IVF can be a great alternative. But if you don't need IVF / ICSI, then as others have said, it doesn't seem to have a great deal of benefit over ttc naturally. The only difficulty is knowing whether you are someone who needs IVF / ICSI or not - sometimes, you can have issues which stop natural conception but which tests cannot pick up e.g. the egg not being released properly, even when you have all the signs of ovulation. This applies to me for example - I really dont know whether I can get pg naturally or not. But going to assume I can!!!

In your case, like we were saying at the weekend, I would be tempted to stay healthy, recover from your last cycle and focus on you and Jason and getting "yourself" back - and keep trying naturally. Your last cycle really isn't that long ago and maybe you will decide to do another cycle, but I reckon it would be good to give yourself a bit of a breather first 

Pam - obviously only you can decide. I totally understand the dilemma given the money involved and the desire to have the best possible cycle. After 5 days of stims, I had 5 small follies all under 10mm but I did go on to get 4 eggs. I'm sorry, I can't remember what your FSH / AMH are - to see whether this is likely to be just a bad month for you and whether waiting for another cycle might produce more eggs? I do think the diet could be playing its part as well. Thinking of you, it is so horrible waiting for the next scan and worrying about it  

Sam  

Hi Pix!

Sorry no more personals ladies, back later
x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Almond* sorry that you are feeling so down today     that AF doesnt come tommorow, my bloods FSH/AMH are normal its just my ovaries that are 'resistent'


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Almond- Sorry you're sad hun  
Jasons swimmers are a bit low but on the whole, Ok. My Right tube is fine but the HSG didn't find my left one- they said it's very common for it to be hidden by womb. So technically , no reason - it just hasn't happened.

I have emailed Romina to ask some Q's about it all.

Hi Pix  

Alegs- Thanks hun


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, sadly not Pix! The Big Smoke scares me half witless, being a bumpkin. I lived there for five years and had only just got used to it when I came back to Daaaaaarzet. Such a relief...

I can write from here! Not about fashion though I think - imagine! How about a column called 'Writings from a west country tramp...'

Pam - I dunno really. Could you convert this one to IUI or GIFT to hedge your bets and save the IVF cash?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mira- you are making me        today!!
xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Miranda7 said:


> 'Writings from a west country tramp...'


      

Mmmm I am not sure that would be a top seller 

Cant convert to IUI as the only reason we started IVF was cos of DH failed VR so he needs SSR


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mir    

Let me see if anyone would be interested in that  

Almond   

Pam


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

How weird is this....... for the last few days I keep having these sort of panic feelings, almost like I can't breathe and am being strangled. Not all the time, just on and off but they are really getting to me.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

They are panic attacks Anne from all the stress you have been under, I had them as well a bit when I had AF after my abandoned cycle and was starting again straight away. Do you go to accupuncture or any other things that can help you with the stress? they come out of the blue dont they when you are not even thinking about things sometimes


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

​
Girlies - those are all from me! Not sure if they help but I am thinking of you all!!

Anne - yep I get panicky things like that sometimes too, its becuase unsurprisingly you are so anxious about everything, you have so much on your plate honey. I am sure nothing serious but we need to find a way to get you to relax (I haven't worked out a way for myself yet - will keep you posted!) 

Almond - DO NOT apologise hon  we all have those days, you are entitled to share it. You have the hormonal changes around AF that usually make you feel miserable, add to the IF and its no wonder you feel the way you do


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I did go to acu but never felt it relaxed me - I only went to see if it helped with my IF.
I am thinking about chinese medicine now Pam, Pix says the herbs are good so am on the look out for a reputable one in Birmingham.
panic attacks, blimey    Mind you, my heart is almost bursting out of my chest so thats a sign of them I think.xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all - work busy again but sending loving vibes to everyone!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls-


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Had my first counselling session last night, totally traumatic, cried all the way through and then for an hour when we got home   then checked my emails last night   and had an email from landlord saying we really do have to move out   I was only saying to Ali on Saturday that I thought we would be able to stay as long as we needed!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Text from LW girls- She  can't get internet connection  
She had baseline scan yestreday and there were no signs of any follies at all. She is very worried.
Prof. Teksen Camlibel said that he had never seen the new protocol and asked who agreed it etc etc. I think it was Dr Karacan?
Anyway, they had a long chat and she explained the protocol to him. She really likes him but is really worried that no antrals at all.

I have just asked her when next scan is so will update when she replies.
Bless her


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally hun- No, I am gutted about your flat.  
the counselling hun, was that for IF or you and Ben?


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, at work so excuse spelling, grammer etc as writing fast!  

Pam, sorry you didn't get the follys you wanted but I would be inclined to carry on with this cycle and then if it ends in a negative, consider the new protocol that myself, LW and Lucy are doing. As Lucy says you definately seem to have runaways there. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Lucy, congrats on getting on the acu degree course and putting down for ED at Reprofit, I didn't get that email telling me estimated date, might email them to check I'm down just in case! When is your appointment with Jaya? The only thing I would be interested to hear is what her idea of the timing is because Dr. Givens timing at her clinic is quite different but I'm still going to follow it given that her clinic has been doing the protocol for 4 years.

Anne, I would be inclined to try naturally on my own for a while whilst you recouperate all resources both emotionally, physically and financially then think about the natural option or perhaps one last proper IVF.


Miranda - good luck with the job hunting.

Hi everyone else.

I have a scan booked tomorrow for CD 2 even though not going ahead this month unless it reveals something superb (unlikely) so I can directly compare AFC and sizes after suppression with the pill and then again next month after suppression with mega cetrotide. This will be my only opportunity to do this so thought I would make a direct comparison to see if for me personally one protocol is better then the other like I suspect it is. I am also going to have an e2 done as well tomorrow.

I got a very small amount of light watery brown blood Wed evening and heavier today, I have done the right thing counting today as CD1 and therefore tomorrow would be CD2?

Have to go but bbl to answer someones else's question about my opinion on PGD since I had it done.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ally    hope the counseling gets better - hang in there it takes time and its good that you cried even though at the time it makes you feel like sh!t xx

Anne send a hug to LW too - she must be so worried right now

And    for you Anne with your anxiety - I used to suffer badly with anxiety years ago and went to counselling to help - maybe it would help having a few months talking over things before you decide what to do next

Pam    for you too - although responded to you already over on the other thread x

Hi Pix xx

and hello to everyone else xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Anne hunny they are panic attacks and i've had them too     They started after i lost my mom and dad and even now i get them sometimes  It depends on how bad the attack is, but i've found that if you can try and empty your mind and concentrate deeply on your breathing for a while that it does pass.   

Lightweight - even though u cant get internet connection im sending u some       on the clouds  

Ally      counselling is hard hun, but it will get better i promise you    

Almond - sorry you are feeling down hunny, you can join our peed off club if u like, its where we are get peed off together, beatch about fertiles, cry a lot laugh a lot and then start to feel better.  Its a great club hun    

Hello to pam, nix, pix, lj, mallini, kazzie, zuri, tracey, steph, hazelnut, missy, purple, fishy, sam, natasha, miranda, laura and everyone else.

Must go and do scotties banking for him now.  I have finished till next wednesday now, we are off to edinburgh tomoz and i intend to spend the whole time completly blotto  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

karen- I would count today as CD1 yes hun  

Hi Z  

Kate


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just popping on to give Ally big hugs    you're having a year of it aren't you chickx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Little one: You are obviously bottling things up like I do cos you looked happy when we met last Saturday. I always look very happy and then give huge reactions to small things which make me look like a nutter! Well I am a bit but you know… Let it all out hon. Have you ever done yoga? It might help with your breathing – just a thought!  

Ally: Oh I’m so sorry about the flat situation honey but at least the weather is better now and you are not in the middle of a tx. I know it’s still pain in the bum but changing a house can be exciting, I know I like it!   So despite all the crying which was bound to happen, can you say your first counselling session went well, did you have any feedback?   

Zuri: Are you ok hon?

 Karen,LJ,Kate,Pam,Lucy xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I know, I was happy on Sat, it's weird, can't really explain but I think you get it anyway  
up and down 
But I am a huge bottler upper yes  
Am gonna do Wii fit yoga yes hun.
xxxxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Anne* panic attacks come in all shapes and sizes from mild feelings of impending doom, feeling like you cant breath and anxiety like you describe to full blown hyperventilating causing pins and needles in the hands and feet until you cant walk and pass out. They are totally harmless even the worst ones, and often come when you least expect them and not even thinking about things. As slycett said the most effective way of dealing with them is to a) recognise what they are and so you know it is a panic attack and nothing that can harm you and then b) concentrate on slow deep breaths and relaxation techniques until the feelings subside   I didnt find accupuncture any help for relaxing either, have you considered counselling

*Ally* that is totally pants that you have to move, will it be a big problem do you think finding somewhere new? have you lived there a long time? its just what you dont need right now, sorry that you found the counselling so traumatic, I hope long term that it helps you though  

*Karen & LV* is it likely that the runaways will continue to run away do you think or could they slow down giving the others a chance to catch up- even if just one more? . I will be interested in seeing how your scans go Karen 

*LW* If you get internet connection     I only had 2 antral follies but I have 6 follicles now I am stimming, I know I have 2 runaways so am no better off but at least there are still 6 which is better than my AF scan  

Pam


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally - how was Ben in the counselling session?  Do you think you will do another one?  I'm soooo sorry to hear about your flat. If you can, try to look at it by telling yourself you are going to find somewhere "even better" in an amazing new area that you both love, and soon you'll be able to say how happy you are that you moved into your new wonderful area.  And think of the exciting trip to Ikea to buy the new bits you will need!

Pix - hi ya pix 

Anne - sorry your feeling panicky.... I'd be tempted to go for the natural tx, with you you have eggs, but they are telling you it's egg quality.  I'd be tempted to do DHEA for 3 months, the diet (no sugar, no white carbs, no alcohol, caffiene  etc), then see if natural cycle without drugs gives you better quality eggs. Of course there is the money issue..............  Look at Missy & Hazelnut..... taking lots of drugs just wasn’t the way forward for them.

LW – so so worried for you xxxxx  I don’t know what I would do in your case.  Have they seen AF before on your scans? Could this just be a bad month?

Elinor - hi hon, great of you to pop in  

Mir - write that book!!!  Just slap on the happy ending and see how you go.

Almond - you absolutely need to tell us if your feeling down - that IS what we are here for, to support each other.  We all have those horrible days, all of us.

Mags – good luck today xxx

Ali – are you about? Haven’t heard much from you lately,

Pam – I would go ahead with 5 eggs............. and I did think a lot about what I’d do to my granny for 5 eggs – Oh Mir you put such evil thoughts in our heads

Zuri, Kate, Pam, Almond, Pops, Steph, Laura, and the rest of the gang Hi!!

Just hanging out today hoping I have some follicles at my scan tomorrow.... of course I am keeping my head level.  As we all know, IVF for us is so so difficult, I often think they must be a better way for us... (Come on Stem Cells!!!) ... I’m focussing so much on follicles but it’s not just about follicles. You need to get a few, have them not rupture before EC, get to EC, have eggs in those follicles, have them fertilse.......................then get to the BFP stage.  There must be another way.....  Oh why won’t some Res pay for me to have my own team of med students to do research into all these options so I can direct them and find the way for all of us! 
I just feel so many things haven’t been fully explored for us PRs – I mean what would the success rates be if rather than PRs being told they are not suitable for IVF go away, they were told this – 

“ok, you’ve got high FSH and low AMH.  So here is the NHS low amh\high fsh fertility plan. Do this diet (that we have researched and KNOW is the best one), takes these suppliments (which we have researched and they iimprove egg quality and numbers,) come in for cycle monitoring EVERY month and if we see a good egg coming up we will do IUI, (or IVF if you have tubal issues).    And if your not ovulating \ not having AF, we will try Dr Checks estrogen therapy method to coax out a follicle, and if all of this fails, then will give IVM a go, and if this fails ..................

Now wouldn’t life we better if they let me run the fertility arm of the NHS

LOL 
Sam xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna of C - no bleeding is a great sign. I had terrible cramping before one on my bfps'&#8230;.its probably implantation! Keeping everything crossed for you! Re pgd, if this cycle fails, I am going to CARE in Notts and will have the new test were they check the correct no of chromosomes are present. Costs 2k on top of IVF. Its not as invasive as pgd as they test the polar body not the embryo itself. My consultant said that at my age 60% of my eggs were probably no good. Here's some more info:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/ivf-technique-doubles-chance-of-having-a-baby-1516797.html

Anne - Belated birthday greetings!  Glad you had a lovely time. One of my due dates should have been my birthday, so each birthday that passes with no baby or pg is a painful reminder. We have to celebrate the fact we are loved and have made it through another difficult year. Lots of bubbly always cheers me up! Natural IVF sounds interesting!

Sarah - what a nightmare, is your stepdad OK? 

MissyG - so glad your scan went well!  

Mag - good luck with the scan  

Lady V - how exciting! If I ever have to do de that's were I would go (due to my eastern European heritage) Great news re the degree too.

Pam - I'm sorry hun. But you do have follies, so in your position I would press on.

Dimum - great news!

Ally - sorry you were so upset and that you need to move out 

Purple - my consultant is trying me on the same protocol as you, pill followed by menapor and cetrotide. The last long protocol played havoc with my body up to 8 weeks after I bled so he thinks this will be more gentle. How did you find it?

Sam - hope the scan goes well  If only the nhs were like that! I've found most of what I've needed to know on this site!

Hi Miranda, Almond, Hazelnut, LJ, LW, Ali, Zuri, Malini, Algeria, Pix, Karen, Kate and anyone I've forgotten.

Sorry I've been awol. I've been ill with the lurgy and not online for a few days. Spent the entire bank holiday in bed. Starting to feel better, just got a head cold and no sense of smell&#8230;no bad thing considering my puppy produces the vilest smelling farts! 

I'm on cd12 today and got a huge blob of (tmi alert) ewcm even though my cb monitor is still on low. From what I remember I usually ov 4 days after getting the 1st blob. This will be my first ov since before my failed tx in Feb! Hope I feel much better and that my crusty nose has cleared up by the weekend so I can seduce DH! I was a bit hacked off when my consultant said I had to wait for next af to start the pill and next tx, but now I'm seeing it as an opportunity to try the old fashioned way! Do you think my being ill will have effected the quality of the egg though?

Anna x

/links


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sam* the world would be so much better if we could just be left in charge , I totally agree with your PR plan and it can have its own stats so not 'mess up' the general stats of the clinic which is what they are so worried about. I think we should lobby for rights for PR's , I only have 2 eggs possibly 3 that will make it to EC by the way not 5, the others are too small . As for reserach I am sitting here trying to write a research proposal and hating every minute of it so I think I will leave the research and its paradigsm and approaches to someone else  

*Sobroody* hope that crusty nose clears up cos it may be a difficult seduction otherwise   I dont think being ill will have effected the quality cos they take 3 months anyway so i am sure it will be fine 

Pam


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Ally       they say counselling makes things feel a bit worse before they feel better, but it DOES make it feel better.  Stay the course, babe.  I'm so sorry about the flat - but maybe you'll end up somewhere even nicer!  

Anne, yes, what everyone else said - panic attacks.    And personally I'd take that as my cue to do a few sessions of counselling.  You're processing an awful lot, sweets, no wonder the stress is coming out this way.

Pam, I'd say that was early days for stimming.  On my day 8 scan (8 days on 350) for this cycle, there weren't any follicles big enough to note on their chart.  On day 10, after two days 450, there were 2, with maybe two tiny ones.  On day 12, after two more days 450, there were 9, with 7 of them perfect sizes and 2 runaway biggies.  They don't even know where the seven came from!  They said you can stim up to 14 days.  My EC was on day 14 after stims began.  We got 3 eggs, all fertilised, and we have one grade 4-4 and one grade 3-3 on board.  BUT as I keep saying, that's just me.    You need to find your own path of least regret (great saying, whoever that was!)

I am officially beside myself.  After 11 days of being calm, I've saved up all my crazy-nerves for the last day.       I'm wasting time at work, but I'd rather be here than home for the moment.

Gad.

Thanks sobroody.    It's stats and message like that that keep me going...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Anna  , hope you feel better soon hun  
That test does look interesting 
xxx

Hi Annof C- I think it is time for a chat with a pro yes. I guess admitting it is a good start eh! xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a great start, nothing to be ashamed of, and shows you're ready for that.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

mailed the www.BICA.net Anna  
See what they come back with eh
xxx

/links


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think its a good idea Anne


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Just one things I've been meaning to post for a while

Immunes:

I had raised CD19+CD5  22%
Raised TFN Alpha cells  33%
Raised CD3 cells 89%

I took baby asprin, 2x Foresight vitamin C and garlic in the evening, 2x Foresight probiotics 10minutes before lunch, and most importantly a spray called Cytolog Spray by the Allergy Research Company (5 sprays in your mouth once a day) which is supposed to lower immunes.

My last immunes test came back all normal..................  This is all I know, so sorry I can't be much more use than this. It could be a total fluke, or it could be that the natural tx really did lower my immunes.

If anyone knows anyone with immunes issues \ or an immunes thread somewhere, it would probably help others to get this info out there. It's a lot cheaper than humira, steriods and IVIG!!!

Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

No idea really where to look so thought they would be good start.
x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - counselling is a great idea. It saved my sanity after my 4th mc. We have an excellent counsellor attached to my clinic. Should go back to her ahead of my next tx. 

Sam - how fantastic. Not heard of that spray before. Where do you buy it? I want to buy some now!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh gawd Ally - as if you needed somat else! But look at it this way - new place, fresh start. Maybe the feng shui was stopping you bristling with eggs where you are. You need a move to get them ovaries pelting out the eggs again. Does that help?

Nope, I thought not.  

Anne - you poor thing. Panic attacks are horrid. I've had them a lot - mainly in crowded places. I have to sit down and breathe really deeply to get them to subside.

But bird, it's no bloody wonder - you've had two traumatic txes and Jas has lost his job, all in a very short time frame - that's proper grief that is. Sometimes it's easier if you have an out-and-out tragedy, because you allow yourself to grieve. But because it's not so cut and dried your body goes into panic instead.

I found writing lists really helped - anal I know! But it does help. Lists of things to do, lists of pros and cons, lists for back-up plans and lists for plans A and B. Stick em on the fridge and remind yourself when you panic that you DO have a plan, that you're not just scurrying around a hamster wheel.

Separate the two issues - I know money and tx go hand in hand, but Jas finding a job isn't going to get you pregnant and getting pregnant isn't going to get jas a job - look at them individually or you'll panic all the more.

And breathe! Take yourself off whenever you feel your blood starting to rise - away and out of the building.

Big 

Did LW have the big Cetrotide shot then?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mira- thanks for your advice. I am a list kind of chick actually!!!
I keep p!ssing off to the loos when I feel agitated  
LW had her big shot of C on Saturday yes bless her
xxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I just say, Miranda, that is brilliant advice about separating out the issues.  Bang on.

I've sometimes had problems when something really good is happening at the same time as something really bad (I sold my first book after years of writing and submitting the same month my Dad was diagnosed with terminal cancer).  One of the best things anyone ever taught me was to deal with the things separately - it's tempting to link them, and think that somehow good and bad has to balance out, and you have to 'pay' for the good stuff... its' just not true, though.

I find this helps with being surrounded by pregnant people, too.  When a friend announces a pregnancy I am HAPPY for them and I am SAD for me... two different things.

Anyway.  I'm only rambling because I AM GOING OUT OF MY FREAKING MIND.

Carry on.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Perhaps once she starts stimming there'll be something then - maybe the C has just bamboozled her body for a few days?

Oh, it's all so worrying. LW - hope you're ok!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AnnaofC- F, One day to go hun, I am   for you.  

Mir- yep, that C was one big motha of a dose indeed, she is worried but with stimms surely something will pop up follie wise


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi- me again

Jaya just rang back, she thinks my 2 run aways have run too far away and that I may ovulate before the next scan as I am on such a low dose supression. She wanted me scanned on Saturday but they cant do it here so she ummed and ahhed about me flying to London for a scan in case I have ovulated by Monday. Then she said scan on Monday then if cant do Saturday and see where we are from there but thinks there will only be 2. She has reduced my Menopur from 450 to 300 regardless of when I scan  

Any thoughts? feeling so    now I hoped that she would say there is time for the others to catch up  

Pam


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Pam - sorry can't offer any advise, just


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pam- Oh FFS, why has this happened to you hun  
Is ther no way at all you can beg for a local scan? I feel for you hun
How about scan tomorrow- early I know but better than nowt? maybe?
xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

She said no point scanning tommorow, maybe I could fly over on Saturday but if it seems pointless anyway then whats the point wasting £200


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pam- Will she go ahead with 2 follies if the right size? How are your e2 bloods?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

E2 only indicates one follicle    but she said it is early days for it to rise, she said lets decide whether to go ahead or not if they are still there on Monday   then added seems that whatever we do you only produce 2   think she has written me off


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pam- its horrible hun, really sorry for you  
But then, you only need one good egg.
Has she said to cancel?
x


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Pam - are you taking Cetrotide to prevent ovulation?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

No I am on Berusilin injections 0.1ml cos I seem to always be oversupressed when d/reg and when did SP all ground to a halt when I started cetrotide so they have dropped the supression right down, but with that comes the risk of ovulating by the sounds of it  . She just said if not ovulated on Monday we will discuss the next step when I asked her about canceling. Apparantly I have good ovarian reserve but 'resistant' ovaries


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Not familiar with that drug but would increasing it just for the next fews days prevent ovulation and save the cycle if you want to continue?

Sorry you're having to go through all this - it sucks


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh what a day! Everybody needs a big hug (including me!) 

About LW - if I remember correctly she's only on CD3 isn't she? So would we be expectig to see any follies yet? My early scans I had nothing doing and it was all cool shakes. 

Will write more when I get home as on the train but feel pretty flat after my follow up with Jaya


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

oh poor girls - big hugs to you all     

Pam, so sorry.

Mir - fantastic advice,

AnnaofC -       try to stay calm. So so hard.  I find for me it always helps to focus on the next part of my plan, soo, if this doesn't work then I'm going to be doing xyz

Sobroody - I bought my cytolog from the nutri centre ( i ordered it by phone and had it delivered) Keep it in the fridge.  If you google it though there are lots of places that sell it.

Sam xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that's why I'm so scared, Sam.  At this point in time, I can't imagine going through this again.  I've reacted badly to every drug they've given me, and have had nearly a month off work (in a job where a day off is a problem) feeling terrible.  I've done really well, and I've done everything I can, but I can't imagine ever having the emotional or physical energy (or the leeway from work!) to do this again.

I know this is going to sound bizarre to so many of you who've had so many hard rides through so many txs, but that's how it feels.

I'm TIRED of it all, you know?  So this feels like our last gasp.

And I'm cramping again, and this time I'm spotting.  Ho hum.  Can't quiet summon the energy to be devastated.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Anna I'm so so sorry hon, that just sounds so terribly terribly unfair that you reacted so badly    Especially, when most of us on here, if we were lucky enough to get to ET would just feel like keeping on trying until the possible funds ran dry.

What drugs were you on hon?  I have to say so far, touch wood, I've had no reaction at all to menopur, burserilin, estrogen, clexane, dexamethasone........... am I forgetting anything I'm taking? Oh yes, the estrogen patches.  Do you think maybe different drugs may make you react differently?

Sam xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I dunno, maybe.  I was on synarel and menopur.  About four days after starting sniffing, I started a headache that stayed till day 8 of stims.  Bad enough to make me throw up at times.  And my d/ring was 3 weeks long, so that was a darned long time to have a bad head.  Menopur just exhausted me.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Anna* - really really with you hun - been thinking about you all day - hang on in there - it seems there is no magic answer on symtoms - the note from my clinic said bleeding is very common before testing and loads of people get BFP's - spotting is also a sign of implantation - hang on in there - sending you massive   

*Pam* - you too - loads and loads of    - we had the 'do you want to cancel' speach on this round too and expected only 2 follis - the 3rd arrived very last minute and we got 3 eggs - 1 of them was a grade 1 and whose to say it didnt come from one of the 2 more mature follis hey - my gut feel was if we didnt carry on we would never know if we had that golden egg there - I would go for it but appreciate the dilemma sweetheart xxxxxxxxx

*Anne* - I would write down all your options - take a deep breath - and take them to the counsellor - they will help you with all of your stress and anxiety I promise - dont make any decisions just yet just get them on the page and take them with you xxxxx - you can then have a bit of time out and not feel guilty as you have a plan - ie to get to the counsellor and take it from there. YOu have had so much to deal with in such a short space of time and the body and mind are sending you signals to say 'oi' over ere - need a bit of extra help please - sending you loads of 

*Mir* - hope Ive got this right - are you the one with half a book - hurry up and finish the other half because I'm ready to buy it ) - just started Ben Eltons 'inconceiveable' which so far is hysterical xxxxx

*Sam* - voting you in to head up the NHS fertility wing xxxx

I have made a bib boob and got my test dates wrong - how - I really dont know except seem to have lost all brain cells in the last 12 weeks - anyhoo - Monday is the big day not Wed so major relief as have lost 48 hrs - hoo flippin rah !

Love and hugs to Kate, Nix, LV, Dim Sum and all the lovely Listerines

Spuds (aka Mash
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna      Its unfair that you feel such pressure from work.  IVF is exhausting physically and mentally I know. But hang on in there, I am still hopeful for tomorrow for you      By the way I really suffered with my down reg drug gonapeptyl, like you it was a 3 week down reg period and I had dreadful headaches, hot flushes, night sweats etc. As a result my consultant is putting me on the pill for a month, then I'll go straight to stimming with cetrotide injections. Has this option been suggested to you? Anyhow, lets not focus on that because you will get good news tomorrow     

Spuds - will you be tempted to tests over the weekend or will you hold out? Good luck!    

LW - sorry you feel flat    

Got to go DH Thursday is the one night a week when DH cooks dinner. He can cook one thing, fresh tuna steaks with a warm corriander dressing! 

  to everyone who needs them...everyone I think!

Anna x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay Mash!  You've lost a couple of days on your 2WW!!  

It's not that work aren't supportive - they've been brilliant!  It's just not fair to keep asking colleagues who are just as overworked as I am to take up my work, too!    Hate that.

Thanks everyone for the support, info and hugs.    You make me feel sane.  Contrary to all the evidence! 

Now I'm going to go and watch a film, then to bed, because it's up at 4.30am for the drive to Leeds!  

Sorry I've been very mememe today.  

Sausage.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

AofC wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anna      good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bummocks!  Only just got on here and about to be kicked off so my cuz can do her homeworries again!  Oh well she's grateful cos this is her excuse to watch the bill instead!

So sorry haven't been able to read everything thru properly but just to say to 

Sausage - it all sounds pretty damn good to me love!      for tomorrow!
Mash - how's it going? Not too mental I hope!
Bacon - seriously? Bacon?!  I'm sure we can do better than that! Let me work on it 
Pam -  that you get to continue on this cycle!
Mira - you could do a monthly column, every time AF kicks in and call it the Wicked ***** of the West 
Malini-  how fab your mum's here!  Hope you're having a great time hon!  Does she like the puppy?

Damn no more persos, but just to say the followup went ok. Basically the upshot of it was naughty girl for self injecting but it was a good cycle and they'd have no problem with us doing another fresh one.  If that doesn't work then we need to look at DE.  So we'll save up and go again one more time with my eggs and then give donor eggs a bash....  DH has actually suggested taking out a loan which shocked the hell out of me.  Basically he's really really pleased that I'm willing to consider DE again after my funny five minutes last year when I freaked out about it, mainly because I was so p1ssed off at being told my eggs were crap to be honest. But I'm over that now!

Also I sent off a job application on Monday and got a call back Tuesday which was encouraging. It's taken me until tonight to get my covering letter sorted (long story) but hopefully that won't be a problem, It's maternity cover (yes, I know!) but the good thing about that is it means they're probably in a hurry. The other good thing is it's a 5 month contract, so that should be long enough for us to save up again. And the best thing is that the salary should be similar (pro-rata) to what I was on before but you also get a 10% 'bonus' for short term contracts in France, something to do with the 'precariousness' of the job...  whatever, it's all good!   

Oooh and the bestest bit of news is I've just been asked to be an FF board assistant!  Erm...  does that mean I'm not allowed to swear anymore?  @rse!   

Love to all!
xxx
Arrgh you lot STOP posting! I can't get a bloody word in edgewise here!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ha!  Dunnit!   

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

wOOHOO Nix, congratulations on becoming an Board Assistant... someone else as nutty as me lol x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I prefer Bored Assistant. Can you do that too?  

Oo, I'm going to have to mind my Ps and Qs round you two now!  

Good luck with the jobbie Nix! Shame the Uk isn't so inclined to look after part-time and temporary staff eh? You reckon you'll never come back here now then? You en France pour le tout jours?


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi girls. Wow, so many new faces - hello!  Hello to all the girls I do know,  and sorry as ever for being such a rubbish FF. It's a bit daunting posting after such a long time!

Anne - hi hunny - was so sorry to hear about your horrible times.  It's so hard. And sorry to hear about Nix too.  Will take some time to catch up on everyone's news, but just wanted to jump in and say hi.  

I think some of you know my 2nd IVF sadly failed a couple of weeks ago.  Managed god knows how to pick myself up and even be cheery at work!! That seems to have gone out the window this week, culminating in finding out today that the girl who sits next to me at work is pregnant.  Hit me like a ten ton truck to the stomach as I stammered 'congratulations' a couple of times then escaped to the park with a coffee to ring my lovely sis Al for some counselling. I just dont know how I will get through the next few months of non stop baby talk and ever expanding bump. There are so many pregnant ladies everywhere at work, and the only one I can cope with is a lovely friend who also struggled to get there. I shall have to go on crash diet so I look super skinny in comparison. Of course I've been such a sad hermit that my only comforts are food and wine (evident from MY ever expanding bump!) - take those away and what have I got?!!

Anyway, I am rambling, and it's a job keeping up with everyone's posts so I won't jabber on too much this time.

Hi to Miranda, Sam & Beachgirl. How are Ali, Fishface, Steph, Tracey and the rest .... ?

Love B XX


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Pixie - I cant believe I didn't mention you in last post - was thinking about you then didn't write your name. I am so sorry sis!! How are you doing hon? XXXX


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi ALL

Pamls- sorry that you have to make that decision and to hear that news. But I agree with Anne, were there are follies there is hope! I would keep going. 

Anne: Alot to think about... You have had so much to contend with its no wonder you are getting panic attacks. One of my good friends has just weened herself off 5mths of anit-depressives for treatment of panic attacks. It worked for her (very low dose and she is really anti drugs...) She has had 3 m/cs and 3 neg IVFS. Each person manifests upset/trauma differently. I would try some yoga (one which focuses on flexibility, strength and breathing with some stillness (or restorative poses as they are know)and  with a teacher who has trained properly, not the type of yoga they tend o do at gyms which is more like gym excercise). Or qi gong. Or counselling or a combination of them all.... Or meditation. Or medication. 

Lucy, big congrats on the acu degree course  and good for you getting on list for ED at Reprofit.

Kate: Have a fab weekend blotto-ed out of it in Edinburgh! 

Ally - jeez, sorry to hear about having to move, hope it isnt too traumatic. I think crying is the best thing. feels rough at the time and that eve, but I am sure you will fell better in the long run.

Sam- I love your PR IVF plan!!!!!! Its a total go'er. You are right. It all seems complicated but ill thought through at the same time.

AnnaofCumberland - sending you lots of ++++++!You have had a lot to contend with this cycle, alot to get you were you are now. Good luck for tomorrow sweetheart.      

BDP - sorry to hear that. Bloody pain. They drop like flies at my work too.
Always seems to be at least 3 preggers and more waiting in the wings.

Had my day 6 stimms scan. 12 follies (one too big). Nutty day of phone calls etc. CARE wont do Sat scan (I think they do for THEIR ladies but not me, satellite girl) so I have to race down to London tomorrow nite for early Sat scan. Not too bothered by it. Then got an email to say egg collection may be MONDAY!. I had no idea that things moved so fast. Took me right off guard. Have prepped to be out of work week after next but not next week! DH looked white when I told him. Havent even had time for a preparatory trim!!!!!!!!!


XXXXXXTo all

MAG


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Anne *- my last cycle at the Jinemed was Natural ICSI - I started in London to make sure there was definitely a decent follie (and I actually got two naturally that month), then flew to Turkey for a couple of small stim jabs to mature the follies, trigger shot and then EC - we ended up with one egg and a lovely grade 1 embie put back on day 2. It didn't work for me, but I don't regret it/am glad I did it because it gave me closure to know that I had tried that also as well as stimmed cycles, and it could have been the one to work. It may provide the closure you need too - to know that you got as far as ET on at least one of your cycles with your own eggs. The chances of fertilisation would theoretically be greater becuase the egg wouldn't have been blasted with stims and it would be the egg your body wants to use for that month. 10% is a reasonable chance for us PRs, especially over 40. It did work out cheaper because of having no stims, but the cost was still considerable, so I would keep trying naturally until you know how your finances will be etc. PM me if you need to sweetie/if I can help at all I would love to. 

*Lucy* - well done on being accepted on the acu course - fab news!  also for getting yourself a date for Reprofit  sorry I haven't answered your PM yet - having a bit of a manic week but will hopefully catch up at the weekend 

*Pam* - I would also have been inclined to carry on - but this was before I realised your set-up though and can see how it is even tougher to make a decision when factoring in flights to London etc too  - good luck hon whatever you decide   

*AnnaofC *- not sure if you will read this before you test but I felt exactly the same in the afternoon/evening the day before I tested - hope so much you will get a positive tomorrow   

*Kazzie* - yes CD1 would be today if you only had watery stuff Weds evening 

*Nix* - board assistant - woooo!  you will be fab and a breath of fresh air as always! 

*Ally* - so sorry that you will have to move - sending you huge   

*BDP* -    for your cancelled cycle and is good to see you posting again 

*Mag* - great news re 12 follies! 

Sorry for no more personals but gotta scoot -    and    to all who need them!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just wanna give everyone a great big    

Annaof c - best of luck for 2moz sweetheart, really     for you.  I know what you mean about not being strong enough to go through it again, but believe me the strength always finds a way through.  Though i really hope you dont need it hun, im praying for a good result for you  

Nix - oooooo congratulations sweetheart, tell me what does a bored assistant do then?  

Mag - wow hunny, well done on those follies, and good luck for monday   

Becka - nice to see you back on here, so sorry to hear of your last cycle.  Ref the preggers colleague hun i really wish i could say something to help, but knowing how i felt when my colleague became preggers and then announced to everyone that she was having a f**king b.i.t.c.h ( she wanted a boy ) im best not to advise.  Cos preggers or not i just wanted to smack the stupid cow right in the mouth  

Anna - ooo i just luurrvvvveeeeeeee tuna steaks   

Pam - really hoping for more follies for you hunny, but like i've always said it only takes one to make a bubba  

Jersey - not long to go for you now then petal, sending loads of       your way  

Anne - hope ur feeling ok hunny     

Hello to sam, zuri, natasha, miranda, mallini, lightweight, ally, lucy, pixie, juicy, kazzie, steph, tracey, beachy, dimsum, fishy, ali27, and everyone else  

Packed ready for edinburgh and had a couple of jd's to get me in the mood, got bad af pains but hoping the beatch stays away till at least monday (bet she wont the cowbag  )

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- how long are you off to Edinburgh for?  We're going 19th May...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachy, we go 2moz and we are back on monday evening. Poo thats a shame would have loved to have met up for a jd and coke   We are stopping at the travel lodge cos its cheap   and our next door neighbour gets us the train tickets at a good discount cos he works there.  No expense spared for us!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya B - so glad you are back, you need us now more than ever and we are here for you more than ever  

Kate - have a fab break darling - you so deserve to have a good time, look forward to lots of funny blotto stories on your return!!! 

A of C - masses of good luck for your test      

Sam - masses of good luck for your scan tomorrow hon - lovely speaking earlier x

Pam - Hugs and comfort on its way to you - come on you fing little follies, you are giving your mum kittens here!!!!!!!!  

Beachy - thanks for kind words earlier (and everyone else  ) sorry don't know where today went, haven't had time to read back and now we are on a new thread  

Had a lovely dinner round my little sisters place, lovely, then watched the Women on DVD. All in all a good escape. Now time for me bed.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix - what does a bored assistant do anyway?? I have visions of you sitting there filing your nails with your feet up on the desk!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally- always here with a hug for you sweets x

Kate- we're also stopping at the travel lodge  got a great deal x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Article : Common household chemicals making it harder for women to fall pregnant
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29370044/

night night all
sleep me xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi All,

*Dimsum* they didnt suggest increasing the d/reg so I had better not, thanks for the message 

*LV* thanks for the big hugs 

*AnnaofC* I am   that the spotting and cramps go away for you   the 2ww is a nightmare dont make any decisions about your future yet, this one aint over yet and if things dont work out you need to give yourself some time and space before making a decision- but I havnt given up yet      

*Jersey* how could you get the wrong test date? I was obsessed with it I wouldnt have forgotton it  but its great that it just got 48 hours shorter  thanks for your message

*Nix* congratulations on your promotion from being one of us to one of the 'important' ones, oooo do you have special powers now to edit us when we say lifes a ******************************* at the moment    hope that you get the short term contract 

*Mag* 12 follicles is amazing  how big are they? EC on Monday is really quick, I think Jaya thinks I may ovulate by Monday so would have been joining you I guess and I am on a course Tue/Wed that is important so didnt think I would need to miss it but might be  oops

*Stephjoy* it will cost us £400 just to fly over for a scan on Sat so dont think it is viable option when they think the cycle will fail anyway so I will just have to see on Monday if I have ovulated or not and if not what is going on  

*Slycett* I think I will join you having a drink- after all it cant harn now  whiskey and ginger I think, have a lovely time in Edinburgh  

*Ally* I have sent my follicles your message , so when will you have to move? have you been there long - hope you manage to find somewhere nicer than you are at now 

*Anne*   

*Pixie* Hi 

Sorry I cant see far enough back and I know some other people have sent me messages of support, I really have appreciated every single message thankyou- its kept me going today  so sorry if i forgot to mention you and you sent me a message  

Now what am i meant to be doing now  2 follies too big 4 too small so do I do the hot water bottle and extra protein for the little ones of hold off so the big ones dont grow   am trying to sit with the water bottle just on my left ovary  took my first reduced dose stimming injection and just felt like screaming and crying that this has happened again- but keep bloody smiling   and DH thinks sex will help me tonight     

Pam


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sam- so no sugar, no processed food, no wheat, no caffeine, no alcohol, no shampoo, shower gel, bubble bath and a filthy smelly house and we will all get pregnant     now thats where we have been going wrong


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sam - im all for not using chemicals for cleaning the house, gives me a good excuse for the house being a tip     But as for not washing my hair  dont think i could manage that for more than a day  

Ally - im sure i will get blotto more than once hunny   Enjoy ur bed alls, i will be off to mine soon im pooped 

Pam - how about a warm water bottle   Soz hun its the best i can come up with at the moment


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening all

trying for a quick post tonight as late at work and have to be there early tomorrow, but wanted to post a few things today.

Anna of C - hoping you are tucked up in bed for your early start tomorrow for testing - I will keep logging on whenever I get a chance at work, even though you have said it will be after 4.30 before you get results to post.... Everything crossed for you and hoping signs are all good ones.  

Anne - will try to respond in more detail about panic stuff over the weekend. Yoga is good, breathing is good, relaxation is good in any way that works for you. Basically your autonomic nervous system has two primary modes - (i) aroused and (ii) relaxed. Arousal isn't just about  , it's about responses to any perceived 'stress' or threat; and if things are stressing you (or you are stressing about them - eg jobs, IF, relationships, coping with other people's pg announcements.... you name it!) you end up with anxiety and panic. Practicing yoga and relaxation and breathing all help to get you out of the panic cycle - the more you can switch on the 'RELAX' mode the more you switch off the 'PANIC' mode. Counselling can help look at why you are getting stressed. You can get some good self help books (CBT can be really useful - try getting one or two books from the library first because if you don't like the style of a writer it is harder to take in even good strategies for reducing panic and anxiety - and there are loads of books out there) - but also remember DO NOT GIVE YOURSELF A HARD TIME ABOUT IT. It is a normal response, just one you would like to be better able to control at the moment. It is easy to let anxiety also link to depression (this is me as (a) person who runs 'Anxiety Management' groups and (b) as person who is on prozac for depression and has used most of the self-help techniques for anxiety myself) - even easier if you give yourself a hard time about feeling anxious or unhappy. Remember how great you are and make sure you listen when people tell you this. You are strong and capable and are coping WELL with an awful lot at the moment. Sorry, I will stop now but sending  . 

Pam - I am sorry it sounds like you have runaway follies. I have gone with 2 in the past, and do not regret trying, even though it didn't work. I know it must be difficult with the SSR, but you do also have age on your side - you are under the magical 35, so even if you have fewer eggs you have more chance that any particular one will make a lovely embryo than someone my age. I think if you have to wait till Monday, then wait and see - if you haven't ovulated early and you have two (or hopefully 3) then it might be worth going for it. If not, then I would certainly see how the girls doing the new protocol get on, since that is meant to be good for 'runaway follies', which it sounds like you have. I would also say that you have had a bit of time now since the dieting, and as well that you do have numbers of follies, it's just the fact that 2 are so much further ahead. You have also responded in ok time - I have not had any over 4mm at day 6 scans since my first cycle, and the last 2 goes have stimmed for 12 days each time. Last time I got two decent embryos though, from 3 eggs. sending    and  .

Sam - also thinking of you for your scan tomorrow.  

LW - hope it is going ok.

Kucy, LJ, Almond, Ally Ali, Becka, Karen, Zuri, Kate, Pixie, Dimsum, Anna C, Miranda, Alegria, Mag, Sobroody, Jersey, Nix and everyone I have forgotten - hi and hope all is well.

love and best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

BDP - good to hear from you again but so sorry to learn that you have been through another failed cycle.  And then to find out that your workmate is pg    Life is so bl00dy unfair and cruel.     Hope you are treating yourself kindly  

Ally - Sorry that your counselling was so traumatic.  Did you go on your own or did ben go too?  If not, has he made any noises about going at some point?  You are very brave to do this and I am sure you will reap its benefits in the long term - just so hard right now.  And as for the flat - i cant believe that!!  And we only spoke about it on Saturday! But as others have said, this may turn out to be a blessing   

Anne - glad tou had a nice birthday but you poor thing with those panic attacks    Seems you have been given some very good advice (Elinor - do you want to come and live with me and be my personal mentor??  )  Look after yourself x

Anna of C - good luck for tomorrow/today now!!      Hope you get the result we are all hoping for  

Pixie - you seem so calm still!  Are you all organised?   

Sam - good luck for tomorrow    Hope the scan shows some lovely follies ripening    

Pam - replied to your pm  

Lucy - great news about the acu degree.  Good luck for the follow up  

Suzie - how are you doing?  Thanks for the text    Cant be long now til OTD?   

Jersey - wow - your OTD is flying round!!   

Miranda - you MUST finish that book  

Kate - have fun getting blottoed in Edinburgh  

Almond - sorry you are feeling so down     

Hi to Nix, Beach, Steph, Mag, Missy, Nix, Laura, Dimsum, SoBroody, Anna Cameron and everyone on this thread!!

Sorry i have not been on much lately but I have been out a bit trying to keep me from dwelling on other things.  

Thinking of you all. xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You're all lovely, special people.  All your good luck messages have made me tear up!

Thank you so much.  

Have to say, though, that cramping has continued and I'm bleeding properly this morning.  I'm... okay about it at the moment.  I'll take the day as it comes, enjoy the empty roads and see where we are this evening.  DH is getting curry... mmmmmm  

I am immensely proud of myself for getting this far.

 Sausage


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Hoping the blood test gives good news Sausage


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Morning girls. Just a really quick one before work  I want to get into good habits and be a more reliable FF!
Woke at dawn's crack for the millionth day in a row so absolutely shattered with bad head. VERY tempting to let it turn to migraine and make excuses for work, but can't. Wish I didn't have morals/a conscience!! DH has pretty much ignored me this morning - he's just being a perfectly normal man, but I needed some super attentive love and hugs this morning. His parting words were 'have a good day'. I said 'not likely', then burst into tears when he left. SO, I thought - what can I do while I have some spare time before jumping in the shower - get on FF. THANKS so much for lovely messages girls - will do some personals later/over the weekend.  
I just don't know how I am going to get through today sitting near the very annoying preggers work girl, but you just have to somehow don't you, and I have lovely friends there I can run to when things get tough. Have discovered I can have ITunes at work so it'll be headphones on! Roll on 5pm and having a drink with my (child-free) friend!! Hope your days go OK girlies. TFIF!!! Love Becka XX
p.s. just watching that man Major Packer walking the marathon with walking sticks - what a lovely man. That'll stop me feeling sorry for myself for all of 2 minutes!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hi girls  

Wishing AnnaSausage huge amounts of love and luck for today   

Becks- LOVELY to see you hun, lots of    to you  

Steph- Thansk so much for your post hun. Really helped me   

Nix  

Pix & Alls-   

Elinor- Thanks for your post  

Kate- have a fab time hun  

Sam- good Luck for you scan hun  

Ali- Thanks hun for my card  

 &   to Donks, Beachy, Pops, Mira, laura, LW, LJ, Lucy, Fishy, Purps, Lainey, Mag, Jo,Suzie, Almond, Sarah, Pam, Spuds, Dimsumm, 

Not got much time this morning cos off out to see a customer soon so got lots of prep to do

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you today Sausage - hoping it's a lovely surprise.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Jo


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Ali* Morning, sorry I missed you to chat last night- I have been so tired during treatment I am going to bed earlier but I miss our night time ** chat 

*Slycett* I sat with the water bottle on my left ovary only  

*Elinor* thankyou so much for your long post that was so sweet, I think you are right, if I havnt ovulated on Monday I will go for it, but like you said I was reassured that there are 6 follicles, 4 are too small I know but if they could stop the runaways there would have been 6 which would have been a good number

*Anne*   customers to prep for disrupting your FF chat today 

*Sausage* so so hope that the bleeding stops and its not bad news      

*Becky* sorry that you are having such a hard time, I understand totally about DH last time he wondered why a week after a failed cycle I am crying   it just is not the same for them its so horrible to feel so low, maybe now that you are back on FF you will get the support you need. Oh and re the person at work- you are just going to have to download a million songs and keep that ipod firmly in the ears for 9 months, it is going to be so hard but after a while you will probably get used to it   

Well I have got to study today  I have an assignment that has to be e-mailed by 5pm and I spent all day yesterday glazed over staring at it doing nothing, today it HAS to be done ..

Pam


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lady V - I think a lot of consultants like to stay in there comfort zones for protocols. Not suprised you cried, I would have done to   

BDP - sorry about you failed tx   Can sympathise re the annoying pg woman at work, last year I sat next to 2 of them...my idea of hell! 

Anna - keeping everything crossed for you today     

Hi Elinor, Anne, Pam, Ali and anyone who is around

Got a pleasant suprise this am, my monitor showed an egg on cd 13! It went straight from low to peak fertility. Which means I'll ov tomorrow. Oh dear, my nose is still crusty! 

A lady from my local site has announced her bfp, she had 4 failed ivf's and this was her first using de, lovely news!

Have a good day everyone

Anna x

Anna x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Wow! I missed a lot yesterday. I've just finished reading through but I'll have to do persos later. I just wanted to pop-in to say
AnnaofC - good luck! I'm thinking of you.   

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Anne   (sorry, a bit belated I know!)


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG I sat here all day yesterday looking at my work and felt so   I didnt get it done and new the submission date was today so in the end left it for today, just opened my file that was open all day yesterday staring at me and in capital bold letters at the top it says submission date 7th May- failure to submit means instant fail - Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what am I gonna do    how did I not notice that yesterday    this module cost £800 I aint got to spare


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Pam*- Is this coursework ? Dont Worry xxxxx they will understand - can you drop them an email and explain ? xxxxxxxx

*Sausage* its me Mash  - just sending you a million  and zillion  am   for you today xxxxxx

*Becks* - well done for getting back to work - NB prgrs girl may be prgrs but when your children come along you are going to have such a precious bond - one that no one can understand unless you have been through this nonsense  - sending you loads of 

Countdown for me - going  as boobs no longer as sore - fealing sick but I think thats anxiety over testing to be honest !! 

Lots of Love
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Jersey* its my masters assignment, the first part of it anyway and they are so so strict at the OU I am not sure if I can even submit it now cos it says expired date and it has to be submited through their site OMG


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Pam - take a deep breath and try to remain calm - here we go

1) can you get on the website and try to submit it
2) is there anyone you can call there ? 
3) Do you have a mentor of anything ?
4) I know with my undergrade thesis it was late by a week and it was accepted given the circumstances
5) Do the OU have a  student counsellor and/or course administrator
6) Do you have anyone there you can contact that you know personally ? 

Main thing is to get the work in with an explanation - I am sure they will understand - they must have exceptional circumstances and its not that late love

Let me know how you get on 

Spuds
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

How is everyone?

AF arrived this morning and I booked my baseline scan for tomorrow. 
I haven’t booked my ticket yet cos, I know it’s not very positive to think this way but I’m scared the scan will show empty ovaries! I am very calm, a bit sad but most importantly I keep telling myself that, if this cycle fails I will not fall apart!  

AnnaofC:   for good blood test results.

BCP: Becka how lovely to see you here again honey. I’m so sorry about your cycle but you do seem to be doing really well – well done sis! I feel for you re your colleague being up the duff. I have a potential similar case in my office which I am expecting her to make an announcement any time and I don’t know what I will do if she does. Burry my head in the sand maybe?!  

Ali: I do seem calm don’t I! I’m not really hon, it’s my self defence mechanism!   If I get excited or panic I know I will get hurt so I'm trying very hard to keep my cool.  

Almond: I hope you are feeling better today sweetie.  

Sam: Good luck with your scan     Hope it goes/went really well.
Ps: I keep meaning to ask you. Are you doing your herbs during stimming? I’m seeing Z today, let’s see what she says.

Purps: Where are you Mrs? 

Suzie/Dimsum/Pam/Spuds:     

Hello and lots of love to everyone else I have missed.

Big kiss.

Pix xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello!  How are you all?  Hope everyone’s ok.  I only seem to get the chance to catch up with everyone on a Friday- my day off- and it takes forever to read back over everyones news!

Anne- a belated happy birthday to you, hope you had a good day.  Sorry to hear you’ve been having panic attacks, must be so horrible for you  

LV- Congratulations on getting a place on your acu course- really fab news! Well done!  And good luck with the house offer, fingers crossed for you!

Annaof C – Good luck for today, thinking of you    

Mag- good luck for egg collection on Monday, will be thinking of you x    

Kate- have a great weekend in Edinburgh, really lovely city x

Pam- really hope that you can continue with this cycle and that it’s good news for you on Monday    

Hi to everyone else, Ally, Pixie, Ali, Zuri, Nix, Sam, Suzie, Jo, Jersey, Elinor and everyone I’m really sorry I’ve missed, hope you all have lovely weekends xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning all. I am at work not working. Off to Barcelona this weekend  

AnnaofC - thinking of you   and I so hope that the blood test gives you good news

Pam - oh f ... but surely you have mitigating circumstances and could get a letter to that effect. You are going through stressful (physically and mentally) medical treatment - if you were working, I am sure your GP would be willing to sign you off work, so I dont see why the same should not apply? So sorry you are having such a horrible time of it  

Ally - hope you are ok today   Like the others have said, the crying is horrible and painful but sometimes you need to do that before things get better. Horrible timing with the flat as well. But I really hope that this is the start of new and better things for you   

Pix - hello   Good luck for the scan tomorrow   will be thinking of you. I can imagine how you are feeling but you did well on your last cycle and now you are doing TCM etc I really hope you get a pleasant surprise this cycle. We are all willing you on  

LadyV - I would have cried too   It is really hard isnt it - we do know the odds so I am not sure consultants need to keep telling us, though I suppose they have to. The fact is that miracles happen all the time and while we still have eggs we still have hope. It is really exciting that you have found the new protocol and the Lister are bound not to be overly enthusiastic as they dont use it - but it is is great that you are trying it and clearly the doctor that Kazzie has been speaking to believes in it and has had some good results. Great news re the acu course and good luck with the house offer  

Becka - lovely to have you back, but wish it was in different circumstances   It is so hard after a failed cycle, sometimes it comes and gets you out of the blue. Also really hard to have ended up with a pg woman at work, that really is one of the most difficult things. We will help you through it! Can you get on at work btw? 

Ali - hope you are ok, any news on work?

Spuds - you really dont know until you test   these last few days are so hard

Mags / Sam / LW      

Suzie - hope you are surviving 2ww, it must only be a few days til you test now?

Kate - enjoy Edinburgh  

Nix - hope you are doing ok, have you heard anything on the job front yet?

Elinor - stuff re coping with anxiety really useful, thank you

Anne - hope you get back quickly from customer! NOT the same without you

Hi to everyone else on this morn, Hazelnut, Jo, Sobroody, Dimsum, hope I havent missed anyone but I have a memory like a sieve
xxx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Almond x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Almond x

Spuds


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ladies just a quick one - I received all my notes from my doctor after my 2 failed IVF's as am now looking at DE in Valencia and had a look at my FSH results which were taken 6 months ago and they were 3.5? is this good?  If it is good are FSH results anything to rely on as I was a poor responder on both my IVF's same drug dosage Gonal F 300ui but one long protocol one short?

Soniax


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Saffa* what was your oestrogen result at the same time because it can mask an elevated FSH so need to be looked at together? 3.5 is good but means nothing without knowing if the oestrogen was OK at the same time

*Almond* wish I could be at work not working  I think the college may think I am taking the p**s, I submitted a mitigating circumstance form for IVF in November, then one in January when MIL died they will be wondering if every assignment is going to come with one .... what next  have a lovely time in Barcelona 

*Hazelnut* I struggle to catch up with a days worth of reading, to catch up with a week will take you all day!

*Pix*     that the scan will show full ovaries tommorow with antral follies waiting to be stimmed   and you will be able to book your flight  

*Jersey* thanks for your message, my tutor is only available after 7pm in the evening, why didnt she remind us last night or this week  there is no one I can talk to during the day with the OU they are strictly e-mail only and we will respond within 10 working days, its ********  not sure if it will allow me to submit or not yet it says expired but i havnt finished writing it yet so cant test it out  Maybe I can sob to the counsellor for an hour  , well I am gonna attempt to send it in the next hour with no cover note and see what happens and then if they say FAIL start the   on them until they give up  thanks 

Pam


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Pam - as JersetSpuds has said, it's not all lost yet, hun. Don't you have the contact details of your course tutor? You should contact him straight away and have a honest chat. They usually are very helpful and I'm sure that if you explain the circumstances he will give you an extended deadline. I ended up having to submit a couple of late assignments with the support of my tutor when I was doing a management course at the OU a few years ago and it was OK. Good luck  

A big   to everyone else and have a great weekend Team PR!

Alegria x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Pam - sorry, our posts have crossed... If you can't submit it on their system online I would then try yo email it directly to my tutor with an explanatory cover letter.... anyway, GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Saffa,
Sorry to hear about your 2 failed IVF's.  

I just wanted to respond as I saw you were on Gonal F. Personally, I don't think it's a great drug for poor responders, and I think there are a whole different combination of diffferent drugs, including menopur, which are better. 300iui isn't a big dose either. 

I too was on 300iui Gonal F and had a very similar FSH to you. 3.5 is an excellent result by the way! But in my case, my AMH (which some suggest can be  abetter predictor of ovarian reserve than FSH) suggested I have a very low ovarian reserve. I had a high oestrogen reading which can sometimes mask a high FSH level, so it may be worth looking at these other blood levels too in conjunction with your fSH. 

Why don't Dr's consider these things?? It makes me so mad. My Gp hasn't heard of AMH, and had never heard of high oestrogen masking a high FSH, but we see it all the time on this thread. Grrrr.  

Personally, I wouldn't move to DE just yet if I was you. try a different clinic who are used to dealing with poor responders. 

Good luck.

Hi Pixie, Almond, Hazelnut, Spuds xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oops, my post crossed with yours Pam - but at least we're thinking on the same lines re. advice for Sonia!

I hate the OU too Pam. I mentor some students undertaking their social work degree through the OU and I get soooo frustrated with them! I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Jo* I am glad we both hate the OU, all my tutors hate the OU too, my Masters was thru the University of Manchester and the OU took it over last year, as I started with Manchester I will still graduate from there but the management of it is thru OU and it crap you can never talk to someone 

*Alegria* thanks for your advice, I will e-mail my tutor now, I know she works during the day so can only be contacted after 7pm but if I  enough maybe she will relent 

I just submitted on-line and it came up with a massive box that I had to agree to saying that I was submitting after the submission date and unless that had been pre-arranged formally with mitigating circumstances it means that my tutor will mark my work and it will count as a fail  Bloody hell if I dont do this research module I cant do the next one and then will have to take a year off cos its only once a year    

Why does sh*t always come at once        

Oh and the Lister nurse just rang cos Jaya wanted to know when my period started  why? and then she asked if I was being scanned tommorow and I said no I already spoke to Jaya and cant get scanned locally on Saturday and she said Oh   what does that mean? she said she will talk to Jaya 

TMI coming *warning* *warning* I have never paid much attention to 'discharge' although seen it mentione alot on here, today I have white jelly stuff  does that mean I am ovulating like Jaya thought I might?  I need a holiday 

Pam


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Pam, what a tough time you are having. Hang on in there sweetie - why don't you take  abreak and look at holidays on line. I do that when I'm stressed - I rarely book anything, but just let myself think I can go if I want to. It works for me.  

Sorry, i don't know about the ovulating stuff as I never get it.


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ladies

Notes are at home but will get back to you on the oestregen levels!  I cant remember them now but think they were withing the normal limits.

Well this is the thing I have to think about - First my severe endometiosis and having only 1 ovary the dilemma is do i go for and pay for another IVF at another clinic Which who knows I may respond the same for and waste time and money or do I just go straight to DE meaning less stress on my body with drugs etc and having the endometriosis grow back after every IVF cycle or what?! just dont know anymore.  I have an appointment in IVI valencia and will see what the doctor thinks as they do both there.  Other thing that irritates me is when I asked the clinic if there is a difference in responding on menopur or gonal f they said no it does the same thing and that menopur is tricky to use so to stick to gonal f and yes I agree 300ui is low but that is the highest at our clinic as they say that women who have been on 450ui responded the same as on 300ui?!?! so they said no more IVF to me that DE is my only option.  But you right I should get another opinion.

Sonia


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all - sorry no personals as I am in the middle of it at work   its so inconsiderate of work to get in the way of FF  

Just updating re Sam. Sam has just had a scan and her follies have not grown and it looks like her lining hasn't either . She is at the Clinic now waiting to see a Dr to see what happens next, I think she feels she will be cancelled   . A Dr will call her to talk it through this afternoon. She is feeling very sad at the moment. She wanted me to let you know as she knows you all wonder and worry but doesn't know if she will be able to get on to post today (not sure if that is because she is feeling so rotten or because she is also having internet troubles). Poor Sam       She did make me laugh though when she said that she had argued with the Dr that saw her immediately after the scan, I think he said something like "you haven't responded" and she said "of course not, you don't have the right protocols for people like me" GO SAM!!  

Oh god there have been 11 posts since I last looked, I am not ignoring you all just really need to post this!! xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Ally1973 said:


> She did make me laugh though when she said that she had argued with the Dr that saw her immediately after the scan, I think he said something like "you haven't responded" and she said "of course not, you don't have the right protocols for people like me" GO SAM!!


Yay, you tell em girl!

Ally - please let her know I'm thinking of her. Poor Sam, I remeber how devastated I was when my scans were disasters.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls **** warning ME post **** luv you all dearly and will do my personals later but in search of some honest advice and have only a few hours to make decision:

As you know I had decided to do the new cetrotide before menses protocol next month but decided to have a baseline scan today on CD2 to compare this months with next months. I hoped to have a clearcut answer, i.e like some definate dominent follicles to say can't go ahead with a antral of that size. No that hasn't happened and I suspect what has is what would most likely be a perfect baseline scan to go ahead with short protocol unless anyone know if the 2mm ones are too small?

The results of my CD 2 today on 8th May 09 scan were as follows:

No cyst on ovaries, anterverted uterus, endometrial thickness 5.8mm.

Right Ovary: lead follicle 4mm, then 3 others ranging between 2 to 3mm =  4 overall from right ovary.

Left Ovary: lead follicle 4.5mm then 6 others ranging from 2  to 3 mm = 7 overall from left ovary.

I have just spoken with the doctor who carried out the scan and she said most of the range of 2 to 3 mm ones were 3 mm, only 1 or 2 were 2mm, 2 at the most.

Total Antral follicle count = 11

e2 level was 89.4 pmol converted by dividing by 3.67 to 24.35 pg/ml

This is the first time that my antrals have been a similar size (the range has been between 4 and 6 mm different the largest one being 9mm ) so am not sure what to do now i.e.  start short protocol today as originally planned.

Do you think the 1 or 2  2mm and 3 mm ones will grow or that the 4 to 4.5 will run away again.

The doctor at JR said it was a very good scan for my age and although they are not meant to comment, she said the scan looks exactly how they would want it to look if I was having treatment with them.

I have emailed Romina but suspect that the Jinemed quite understandably would prefer to go with a protocol they are familiar with.

Part of me thinks maybe I should run with this and if I get runaways, cancel, wait and do the 3mg cetrotide protocol in a couple of months. I would then have spent money on the drugs and scans but no more. However the other part of me says hold your nerve and do the other protocol as planned but am worried what the result will be next month on CD2,  what if it's not so good?

What does everyone think? Would you go ahead or try the new protocol? The first time when I had bigger antrals of a similiar size , I did get 8 eggs, however I only got 2 last time when I had two dominent antrals, the largest being 9mm.

Help please - be brutally honest. My heads in a spin and so is DH at the thought he might have to fly next week.

Thanks so much love Karen xxx.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm back  

karen- I wish I could offer some advice hun, but I really don't know what to say. What has Rom said?
What's your gut feeling?
11 follies is flippin fab though and lining good too
Not an e2 specialist at antral stage though.
Sorry, I've been no bloomin help at all have I  
xxxx

Almond- have a lovely weekend


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Karen- I just dont know I am sorry, I know nothing about this lark- if it were me I would be thrilled with 11 antral follies and go for it, but I just cant help as to whether you will get runaways - sorry   

Sam- I am so sorry, I know how you feel, was this a day 6 scan? will check in a bit for an update and    that something can be done   

Ally- hi, hope you are managing to get some work done


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pam- did you get hold of tutor?

Sam- Hun, what can I say.... I am so sorry  

Alls-


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Pam - what a nightmare!   

Karen - I have no idea how to advise you, hope someone else can help  

Poor Sam! Love her attitude though!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Anne- I sent her a long   e-mail with far more information than she would want to know in the hope that she thinks for f*** sake half way thru and relents


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pam-


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Anne- well she is getting a few lessons on IVF and hormonal women, as an academic I thought she may appreciate that   

Sobroody- hi how are you


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sam- blew you lots of bubbles for luck


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Sam* - if you get this just to say thinking of you and sending you loads of 

*Karen* - sorry love - Im not sure about your treatment but 11 follis sounds great - I would go for it on that basis alone but not sure how the other stuff impacts here ? Hope someone can help you xxxxxxxx



PamLS said:


> Anne- well she is getting a few lessons on IVF and hormonal women, as an academic I thought she may appreciate that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Karen - I don't know what to suggest honey. I've never had any antrals on CD2 (or if I have then they've never told me their sizes) I've only ever found out about follie sizes on day 5 of stimms. Have you spoken to Romina? Or you seem to have a good thing going on with Dr Givens

Sam - sorry to hear about your scan honey, you've been so patient to get this far. Thinking of you x

Pam - you go girlfriend!! 

I'm so ready for this day to be over! I got completely soaked this morning but on the flip I bought a lovely new pair of shoes. I feel like getting really trolleyed after work but I shall refrain and go home like a good little IVF-er and drink water and eat something very healthy. Soooo want a curry!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Karen - I really dont know, but from the sizes you describe it doesn't sound as if there is a runaway follie so far. But day 2 is early, and the question I dont know the answer to is whether a racing follie would be apparent yet. Were you on the pill last month, I can't remember, but I think you saying you might have been - that might have avoided the racing follie problem? (I can ovulate early in a normal cycle, but when I took the pill before my IVF cycle I had fairly even follies). 

I think if it were me I might be tempted to go ahead - that is a good E2 level isnt it? But I really dont know, wish I could be more help

Sam  
x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

So... I'm bleeding quite heavily, but I've got a 'faint positive' of 7.  Clinic agree I'm probably losing it but wanted to re-test - but I got them to substitute the 250 mile, 8 hour round trip to an HPT.

Haven't bought them in years.  Any recommendations?

Thank you so much for all the lovely hugs and wishes.    You're a lovely bunch.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Anna     for you hun  

I am off home now girls, need to give Jas a big hug as he's just been rejected for a 2nd interview for a job he really wanted.
He lacked confidence in the interview aparantly - not f'ing suprised really with what he's been through lately  

Have a lovely weekend all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Anna -     

Sam -   

Pam -     fingers crossed she will relent  

Karen - Sorry I cannot advise on the protocol but I would kill for an AFC like yours... All I ever got on a CD2 scan was either a lonely follie or nothing at all....  

Ally, Anne, Pixie, Jo, Spuds, Hazelnut, Almond, Sobroody, Steph, Nicki, Mir, Nix -


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh cripes Anna! Buy the two best - get a First Response and a Clearblue digital (duo pack of each) and hopefully they'll tell you whether it's good or bad. I'm praying it's good - it could well be!

Karen - 11 follies? Wow! Just go for the straight protocol, I would.

Lucy - be a dear and get some wine and curry down your neck, will ya? You'll feel oodles better for it - I never think strainingt yourself on the old denial is a good thing for your ovaries...

Oh Anne - what a shame with the interview. tell him he needs to pretend he's someone else - ie ACT in his interview. Bless him - it's just not fair.


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Id get a few - some very sensitive ones and decreasingly less sensitive ones. 

that way you can have some ide aof the level without doing a blood test. 


or...go to a local place and get a beta hcg done? surely they accept someoen else's test?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*AnnaofC* - could you get an HCG test done via your GP? the figure you would get from another HCG test would be the best info to have, however it pans out. 

If you do want to use an HPT, I would also recommend Clearblue digitial - lots of luck sweetie,  that it's a late implanter for you   

*Kazzie *- I'd be inclined to go for it this month I think - a bird in the hand and all that! 11 follies is a great start and if you didn't go for it and next month didn't work out,you'd always wonder "what if?" - tough one though hon  lots of luck with your difficult decision and getting things organised if it does become all go!

*Lucy* - I agree with Mira - go for it on the curry - India's population of 1.17 billion cannot be wrong! 

*Anne* - so sorry to hear about Jase's interview - bless him, it's not fair -  to you both 

Lots of love and  to everybody else!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I've got two clearblue digitals waiting for me.    If they don't zero out over the weekend, I'll talk to my clinic about getting a local beta done.  

I'm sure this bubble will burst, but although I'm sure I'm losing/have lost it, I actually feel more positive now than I did this morning.  This is the furthest we've ever been!  I CAN actually achieve a pregnancy, even if only for a day or two  .  I don't feel quite so broken anymore, and now I want answers about what might be stopping embryos hanging around.

DH is taking a 30 mile detour on the way home to get me a takeaway curry.  Now THAT's love....  

Right.  Must feed cats, ready chutneys, warm plates and enjoy the most painless a/f I've ever had....  ggg


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Anna* - sending loads of      and  for a late implanter - thinking of you loads - take care and enjoy that curry !! xxxxxxxxx

Spuds
XXX


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Mash.  

 Sausage.

(I keep expecting the       to come round because I now own pee-sticks.....)


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Anna - youre doing fab  - keep those pee sticks undercover  xxxxxx

Girls - News alert on Yahoo re Abbatastic music keeping the positive vibes - ......"Featured First 'Abba' song in 15 years
Benny Andersson and Bjorn Ulvaeus, the writers behind Abba, have teamed up to make a new pop song. »"......Hoorah - cos Im pig sick now of listening to mama mia   

(Can you tell the 2ww is getting to me )  

Spuds
xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Anna* hoping that it is OK    

*Anne* poor Jas hope he is OK, its not suprising you are going thru such a sh*t time 

Well no news from the tutor or the Lister but the estate agent phoned.....

We just lost the house we were buying, we were under offer to them and they said we were taking too long to sell ours, so they have sold it to someone else. This week just gets better and better   we have wanted that house for a year and were buying it last year but it fell thru and they took if off the market until recently. Why does bad things always come in 3's 

Pam


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Pam * Boll*cks

*Anne* Boll*cks

You two are both such flippin fantastic, kind, generous, lovely, positive, gorgeous women - why oh why oh why is all this sh** hitting the fan for you both ??

Anne - so very sorry about Jason - send him our love - it was not meant to be and they dont deserve him - something better will come along x

Pam n Anne - you need a good Friday Night

Spuds
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pam - I can't believe what you have been through trying to sell this house, and your IVF and your dieting, by the way I wanted to say a massive well done for all the weight you lost, I can't lose a pound  

Anna - oh please let this be one of those pregnancies where you bleed at the beginning     that sounds odd but my friend G had this in very early stages, called me in floods of tears saying its definately over but her little boy M was born on Tuesday  

Anne - honey - so sorry about J, so close too, just goes to show how good he really is to have got to the 2nd interview after all this, if he could just work a little on his confidence (hard I know) then looks like the next one has his name on it   

Pix - are you okay darling? 

Ali - how are you hon? Hope you are okay  

BDP - called you - will try you at home now xxxx

I am not feeling super chatty tonight so apologies but may perk up later in which case i will be back.

A xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Mash, sweetie, you sound like you're going totally tonto.  So perfectly normal for the 2WW, then...    

 Anne and Jas.  

 Pam 

But I do strongly believe in Meant To Be for both jobs and houses - so this means there's something super wonderful just round the corner.

One day when I'm less manic, remind me to tell you the story of our house, the failed offer, the rotten floor, the Piano Problem and The Day DH Battled The Dry Rot.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Girls, OMFG we are all systems go - Proff T said he did not want to miss this cycle based on the scan result and Dr. Givens also said the scan result was good and if I wanted to go ahead, go ahead and I could always do the cetrotide before menses protocol if this one didn't work out.

Thankyou everyone for all your comments, I am glad the docs said this as I think my gut instinct was to do it as was worried next month might not be so favourable!

I need to use some 75iu Gonal Vials that I have, I will need to use 6 for my 450iu dose. All the literature says mix the powder into the first mixed one, but does anyone know how many powders to water I can use. I know for menopur its three powders to one water but not sure about the gonal F - help please the literature that I found does not seem to make clear the limit amount of powder to water you can use but 6 to 1ml seems an awful lot to me.

sorry for yet another 'me' post, I need to do the injection at 8pm and it's bedlam here with DH going into meltdown about the flight.

Thanks for any help, I promise I will come back when things are calmer as I have read through the post and a lot has happened and want to do my personals.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Evening!!

Just read through quickly whilst waiting for my friend to "call for me" as we are going for a run.  The sun is setting again and we are running along the river so if i dont return, you will probably find me collapsed under a low branch  

Anne - so sorry abotu the interview for Jas.  On a positive note, it is good experience for him and will help his confidence etc for next time.  Must be hard going for interviews again after so long so this can be the practice run  

Anna of C - hoping that the HPT result is a gooden.    You are being really brave and strong    Enjoy the curry 

Kazzie - sounds all very exciting and hectic in your house this evening!!  Whoo hoo!!  

Ally - Im ok thanks.  You OK?  Sound a bit low this evening so sending you a super big  

Becks - how was it at work today then?  Hope you enjoyed your drink with your friend  

Pixie - I understand what you say about defence mechanism but I think that being positive is a good thing so keep at it!! Any nice plans for the weekend?

Jersey - hang in there.  Not long now  

Pam - what a nightmare you are having.  I think you have good grounds for special dispensation on the coursework; that house has caused you problems all the time I have known you - perhaps this is something that was just not meant to be (although i know how much you loved it and it was your dream house etc)  i am so sorry.  If you wanna chat later - let me know    

She's here so must dash....back later xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Anna   for positive news

Pam sorry you're having such a sh!t day.    Hope your tutor is reasonable.

Anne, it's hard for Jason to feel confident after all he's been through.  He did well to get to interview.  

Kazzie I know you've already had your decision made for you but in my totally inexpert opinion I think it's the right choice to go ahead.  They don't sound like runaway follies but a good healthy crop.

Sam sorry you to have had a sad day   but well done for making your point with the doctor.  


My 11 month old nephew has just been diagnosed with a joint .tissue disease where his knee keeps dislocating.  It's hereditary and could be linked to my rasied anas (connective tissue disorder) and the dr said it was linked to infertility.  Very strange  

Hi to everyone
xx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ladies

Ok have results in front of me 

FSH 3.6
Oest 0.56 nmol/L

Does this explain why I am a poor responder or not

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Saffa - Those look like model results to me,your estrogen looks right to me. God its all so complicated isn't it, doesn't look like on paper you should be a PR at all!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Back now....but a bit sweaty so posting whilst my bath runs.

Donkey - hiya!  How  strange about your nephew.  Will this help with your situation - that there is a clue about what they need to test for?

Sam - if you read this, i am sorry the scan did not show much activity but brilliant for you making the all important point.  You ARE the PR ambassador (do you like Ferrero Rocher?)  Is there any update on Sam if she is not able to post herself??  Thinking of you   

Hi Mags, Steph, Wingwing, LW (can you log on yet?), Suzie, Anna, Elinor, Hazelnut, Almond, Nix, Miranda, laura, Missy........

Edit - Hi Sonia.  I am not sure how to interpret those results.  That E2 seems very low to me.  Anyone else more use than me    Sorry hon.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, it's me      It's been a tough day.

I had to wait over an hour for my scan in the waiting room, then only to hear I have had zero response after 9 days of stimming, followed by another long wait, with 2 gorgeous looking well dressed model IVF barbie types attempting to make conversation, then bad nurse failing three times to find a vein to do my bloods - not what I needed at that moment, followed by bad meeting with a doctor at the Lister who I really don't like - I've had the misfortune of seeing him before, the impression he gives me is that he's arrogant, but he's a bit of dimwit himbo who really states his opinions as 100% accurate, without actually doing his research.  He's given me misinformation once before so he annoys me now.   I didnt actually mean to have a go at him, but he was just not offering any advice at all - not, lets cancel, not let's increase \ decrease your drugs - nothing. Just, oh lets talk your bloods and see what that says... like an estrogen result was going to tell him anything really.  He bugs me anyway so I was already not happy that I had to talk to him.  

I didn't really tell him that their protocols don't work, but I did point out to him that the clinics in the US who treat more very high FSH very low amh women that they do haven't been using menopur for sometime now (or if they do it's low dose, like 150 of menopur with 450 of FSH), as they find it doesn't give them as good a result as the E2 protocols.  Not that I think I will respond any better in the US (your first IVF treatment is usually indicative of how you will respond to IVF... so "no" response is going to be indictative that I will unlikely respond at all ever to any protocol).  He of course agrued with me that the protocols in the US made no difference, and the fact that some women responded better is likely just the month they cycled.  I actually felt stupid even bringing it up with him as I know this is the Lister's opinion on the estrogen priming protocols, and he does not come across as the brightest crayon in the box so it was really a pointless waste of my energy. 

Anyway - Dr Ferris called me back this afternoon, and he was really lovely and clearly had an educated opinion on what he thought - which was refreshing.  My E2 was 55, so exactly the same as when I stopped the pill so hasn't moved at all throughout this cycle.  This cycle is really completely over, but we have agreed to continue until Tuesday, at a lower dose of 150 menopur, even though we both agree that it's 98% certain that I will not respond at all. Basically, he said if it's for cost reasons we would cancel now, but when I asked him if it would be useful to continue for "information purposes", whether I do another cycle at the Lister or elsewhere, he agreed that yes it would be very useful. So I'm going to stim until Tuesday at 150 just to prove that nothing happens, so that we can tick that box.  I don't mind the cost, because there isn't any.  This is exactly the amount of menopur I have leftover, as it's half the dose I was on before.   

Of course I'm completely devasted, I never really expected to get pregnant on this protocol, but I also didn't expect to have no response at all - one follicle would have been something.  I'm trying to tick this box and move on with the next stage of my plan now.   Well, at least it's not really that expensive if you don't get anywhere near EC...............  At my follow up, I know the Lister will offer me a different dose of the same protocol, you know menopur without the pill this time, menopur with a bit of clomid, something like that.  I'm definitley not going to do that, as I think if drugs are ever going to induce ovulation with me, it is going to have to be something entirely different than what i just did. 

Can't help thinking Dr Zhai as much as she annoyed me with her pushiing me not to do IVF was right................ she told me this is exactly what will happen, in her words "It's not going to work, you won't respond at all".  She also told me that my ovary would never respond again...... I really hope she wasn't right on that front!! 

Anyway, so sorry it's such a me post. I'm ok, I'm going to hate injecting myself for no reason real for the next few days, but I'm going to try to focus on having a good weekend (aside from sticking pointless needles into myself and the fact that I don't respond to IVF), and moving on with the next phase of "the path of least regret".

Sorry there are no personals here 

Other than quickly...

AnnaofC - just wanted to say I'm sorry that you are bleeding, but I agree it is good that you are this close to getting pregnant.... it does mean you can get pregnant.  I hope your doing ok. 

LOL Sam xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Ali* you are doing so well with the running, how far did you go tonight? I will be around later if you want a chat after your bath 

*Saffa* your bloods look OK to me, unfortunately I am in a similar position, I have normal bloods and am a PR. Have you had an AMH test done which is meant to be a better indicator of ovarian reserve, although mine is also normal and I am still a PR 

*Donkey* thats strange about your nephew, I wonder if any other members of the family have it or if what you have had a link to fertility 

*Karen* good luck with this cycle, it seems to good to miss- hope everything calms down for you and you can get ready to go 

*Ally* you OK? hope you are feeling more chatty later  

*Anna*   that things work out for you 

*Sam* I just saw your post, I am so so sorry that there was no response at all, thats awful it is so devestating to get to the scan expecting something and getting nothing   I know how hard it will be for the next few days injecting with no point I am doing the same really massive (((((((((((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Pam


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sam - been in exactly the same place so feel your pain honey      Here if you need me, and with regards Dr Z opinion that your ovary will never respond again, put that right out of your mind, I got my best follicle ever after doing it 3 x!! Also sorry if I misquoted you earlier xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no hon you didn't misquote me - I did want to tell you that as I was knew it would make you laugh, .... of course stupid me HAD to have a go at the doctor that I don't like, even today!!! When will I learn?

Anyway, I'm going to bed now I think. Feeling really low, hopefully tomorrow will be a better day............ then it's onto the next stage of the plan.  

Sam xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sam* you definitely cant say from one attempt that you will never respond, I know you must be so down tonight dont think about it at the moment just take one day at a time and see what happens on Tuesday


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sam - so sorry honey    Well done for looking to the next plan.  You must be feeling so emotionally drained and exhausted now.  Hope you get some good sleep and and manage to make the most of the weekend.  Lots of love


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Sam - words seem so feeble,  I'm sorry this has happened. It's amazing that your posts are still good humoured. Amazing strength x

Kazzie - safe flight, what a whirlwind!  

Ali - hello there, a run? God you make me feel bad. I can't even run for the bus! I need to follow your example

Donkey - hola! Is he very bendy? I think those with connective tissue disorders are quite flexible. Not heard of the infertility link before

Pam - hope you're having a good eve. Sounds like you kicked OU in to touch. Not going to mess with you

Ally - hey chicka, you're being a rock as always

Miranda - I had the wine but not the curry - you'd be proud

Love to all

LadyV x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh I not feeling upbeat.............. I will get over this though, no choice really is there. xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls - back - 1st stims done, three injections in all as one for the Menopur and decided to split the batches of 6 75iu of gonal f into 2.

It was a faff, glad I have the multidose ones mainly left now. One last question girls about this, when you have pinched your inch to put the needle in, do you let it go once it's in and then administer the dose or do you keep it pinched and push the dose in, pull the needle out and then let go?

Pam - firstly I am sorry that your IVF cycle isn't going as well as it could be at the moment, but hope the follys hold on and that you can continue. Also hope you can get your coursework in, surely in the circumstances they will be lenient?  

Anna of C - hope your BFP HCG levels stay put and continue to rise   

Anne - sorry Jason didn't get the job he wanted but not surprising his confidence has taken a hit after everything you have both been though. Better days must surely be ahead.  

Lucy - like I said yesterday I am sorry about the reality check, but like the Jinemed I suspect they want to stay in their comfort zone. I was very surprised by the scan results today and was worried that next months might not be so good, Dr. Givens agreed it was a good scan and said start stimming and go back to her for the new protocol if it doesn't work out. However had the scan result been like last time where they were potential racers nothing would have stopped me doing the new protocol, so I would say do it if you feel it might make a difference. Will try to chat more by email once organised for travel!

Pix - you will see some lovely follies tomorrow, but it is natural to be worried. Are you going to the birth company in Harley Street? I have booked there for Tuesday. Would you tell me where the Wellbeck hospital is ( I presume this is where you are getting bloods done) The JR have got in on cashing in for treatment abroad. Usually a scan is £60 and bloods £40 for 1 or 6 doesn't matter how many. Today they have a new price list for those of us going abroad, £150 for a scan, and £40 per blood test so a massive increase, makes me mad. They can't even guarantee your bloods back in time the same day.  

so thankyou for telling me about those places I appreciate it even if I am a bit nervous about finding them! Do you think they are fine for doing follicle tracking for IVF even though they are not IVF clinics though?     for lovely lot of antral tomorrow.

Ali - hope you had a nice bath and are nice and relaxed now.

Hi everyone else - another question does the hot water bottle recommend to use when stimming need to just be warm or can it actually be quite hot?

Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry Sam, I didn't mean to miss you out   what a stupid doc   but glad you told him what for. I don't think Menopur works for me as well as Gonal F, Sorry can't remember whether you were just on Menopur this time or have tried Gonal before?

I do agree that I would want to do something different, this is the way I felt about the new protocol if the scans showed antrals that were likely to race away. 

I was on just Gonal F 450iu for short protocol with the Jinemed but the USA doc had said she really recommended me having some menopur right from the begining of stims but still keeping the Gonal F as the larger part. So I emailed Jinemed and they have agreed to let me do this.

I wish you the very best of luck for a BFP


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Karen hon - I pinch then release   and the hot water bottle should be warm/ hot but not so hot it makes the skin burn!! Having said that do not panic I think we have all overheated one time or another!!  

Pix - are you having a scan sweetheart , sorry I not keeping up at all, call me if you need to tomorrow xxxx  

Sam - I hope you sleep.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

feeling bad - started spotting tonight - can feel period lurking - not due to test till mon but think it may be bad news - its not over till the fat lady sings - literally 

spuds
xx


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Sam - so   this cycle hasn't gone the way we all would have wanted. I don't think it's helpful at all for someone to tell you that you will never respond - how on earth do they know? I will PM you my last protocol(as requested) but I agree with Karen that Gonal-F may be worth a try. I am definitely better on that than Menopur and better when I don't down-reg. I hope Tuesday brings some answers.  

Saffa - Again, your numbers look great!   Perhaps you were over-suppressed this time and you could try either a lower level of or no suppression next time, e.g. on the short protocol.

Spuds -  hoping that AF holds off and test day gives you a nice surprise    

Sausage - hoping the HCG levels rise over the weekend


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Sam        I'm sorry you've had such a horrible time.  You don't have to be upbeat any time soon...  

Mash, hang on in there!  You've seen the stats about who bled and who didn't and how many people went on to get BFPs... there's really no telling until you reach OTD.      

I'm... having a really weird time!    I am now officially having the heaviest bleed I've ever had in my life (and I've always had heavy a/fs) and this morning's HPT was negative.  I'm not down about that - as far as I'm concerned I'd lost this one by the time I got home again from the blood test!  But I'm quite impressed my lining must have got that thick - Go Endometrium, raaaa!  *punches air*

I am also, as you can probably tell, quite light-headed...  gggggg

I feel.... proud, occasionally sad, oddly excited and largely relieved.  I can't really explain any of that...

Anyway.  Enough All About Me s.  Normal service will shortly resume, I promise.  

 Sausage.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anna of C - I am sorry   And so you should feel proud for getting so far and excited that it will happen again.  

Sam - did you get some good sleep?  big   to you.  

Morning Dimsum - i assume it is not 7am where you are?  that woul dbe mad for a Saturday morning  

Jersey - Hang on on there hon.  OTD is 2 days away and symptoms can be totally confusing.    

Ally - how are you feeling this morning?  

I have only just woken up   and whilst having my hot water   I am nipping on here to see my lovely friends.  Think I may have a proper coffee though as it is the weekend and the water is BORING    If i make it with oatmilk it is only half bad, eh? 

Then i am off to Gun Wharf in Portsmouth with some friends (not total normals though!!)  We are shopping and then having dinner whilst watching all the boats and the sun sets.

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Elinor - thank you for your kind words. 
Mag - Good luck! 

Miranda - please finish that book, I'll buy it!  

Pixie - I have everything crossed for you for this cycle. Are you still so busy at work?

Missy - how are you doing? Everytime I think of your scan going well it makes me smile but I know this is still an anxious time for you. How are you?

Purps -  

LV - Congrats on the acu course! Well done you for putting your name down for DE. I don't think I'm ready to be that brave.

Annacam - I see someone else has already mentioned CHR (?) where they don't have to freeze the embies to do PGD they just analyse the polar body that is released from the eggs. It my be worth looking at.

Anne -   I'm not surprised that you feel panicky you really want that baby and the future seems so unclear. I think the idea abotu the lists is a good one but also its so soon since this last cycle.   Sorry about Jason's interview.

Pam - I'm so sorry that this cycle hasn't gone as you had hoped. It sounds as though that protocol for runaway follies might be a good one for you.

Dimsum - I really like that saying. I'm going to put it away for those days when I need it.

Almond - I hope you're feeling better. Its so hard this journey. There are days when I just don't want to accept that I have these fertility issues. Why can't it be easy the way it is for most people!!!   if you need to rant about this [email protected]*%$ disease let me know.

Ally - sorry about having to move and that the first counselling session was so hard. Please stick with it though it'll help.

Becka - Nice to meet you! Sorry your cycle didn't go well. Having a pregnant co -worker that really sucks! I think trying to tune her out is a great idea. I used to share an office with someone who irritated me a little as she was very nice but just had this air about her that she thougt she was better than me. Of course it didn't help when she got pg first month of trying. I just booked more an dmore appointments out of the office. For second pg I was n a career break to take care of my mother. I really feel for you.  

LW - sorry about the scan!

Kate - enjoy Edinburgh! Please have a drink for me  

Sam - I am so sorry  . I had really hoped that this would go well for you. Please be kind to yourself this has been quite a blow.

Anna - sorry you're not well. I hope you are feeling better.

AnnaofC  - I am so sorry. I had everything crossed for you.     If you don't mind me asking - what do you write?

Spuds - hang in there! I really hope its nto over.

Donkey -  

Nix - so pleased to hear from you. Good luck with the job! It sounds really promising. Its really good the Dh has suggested another cycle. What would the clinic do differently?

Ali - running ... that sounds so healthy good for you! OTD is Wednesday. 

Zuri - how are you?

LW - 

Hi to everyone else.

This is day 11 of the 2ww. I know that I am very lucky to have gotten to this stage I really do. Its still hell though. Yesterday I spent the day eating chocolate and watching DVDs. I was feeling quite low mainly thinking about if this cycle fails. I just can't bear the thought of that pain and having to act as though I'm ok as very few people know. I also heard that my mother's cancer markers are slightly higher than last time   . Yesterday was  hard day. Today is our 11th wedding anniversary so we're planning on spending this afternoon and tomorrow in the New Forest  . I don't know how much longer I can stay away from the pee sticks  

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Suzie - happy anniversary!!  have a lovely time in the New Forest.  

Sorry to hear about your mum.  You NEED chocolate to get you through this time.  Is your mum having treatment currently?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Suzy hon - really sorry to hear about your mum   , what can they do at this point? Hang in there hon with the 2ww, it seems that the second week is always harder than the first, come on here and let us know how you are feeling, we will get you through  

Karen - how did it go last night??  

Ali - sounds like you have a lovely lovely day planned   I am fine tbh, a bit spotty and on CD38 wondering if my AF will ever turn up again   but hanging on in there, i have washington to focus on so lots to do!  

Anna - so sorry hon, you sound like you are being amazing but if you do crash honey we are all here to catch you!     Treat yourself this weekend, you have put your body through alot and you deserve to be indulged  

Jersey hon - spotting doesn't have to mean the end by any means, it could actually be a good thing, so keep as focused as you can, I will be sending you loads of      for a positive on Monday  

Becka - hopefully speak to you later, have a lovely time with C today and hope that S was good to you last night!!!   

Pix - honey - are you having a scan today, sorry I am so out of touch, feel bad   big kiss   and good luck x

Anne - how are you and J today? Have you got anything nice planned to take your mind off stuff?? Did you manage to get a nice dress on your birthday?? Big kiss  

Sam hon - hope you are managing to struggle on, hope you can be distracted this weekend  

Tracey - are you back?? Did you have a good time?? Or are you not back and are you still having a lovely time!!  

Lucy - hiya hon - when does your course start? When do you start next cycle??  

Hello to everyone else - please have lovely weekends - you all deserve it so xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Annacam- Hun, I am so sorry. You are one brave and strong lady and words seem inadequate at a time like this but you WILL have you baby one day. Remember Nix expression it'll all be ok in the end, and if it ain't ok, it's not the end   

Sam- What can I say hun, I am so sorry.   

Suzie- Sorry about your mom hun   
Happy AV though, have a lovely romantic day   

Donkey- Gosh, bless your poor nephew   

Pam- FFS, sorry you're having such a sh it time hun, things will get better  

Alls- Hi gorgeous   Yep, got a dress hun, also just had 2 pairs of shoes size 3 delivered from Next and THEY FIT      .  Jas is OK bless him, - he didn't even get to 2nd interview though hun. He's not showy and over confident and I guess we just need to work on building him up a bit for the next one.
Got the boys so will be step moming this weekend!!
I am off out later with all my lot and my brother and nephews for a late B'day meal.
You ok?   

Pix-             

Karen- When are you off?  

We went out last night and bought some stuff for the new kitten    a teeny bed, a scratch post some toys and cute bowls.
We should have him? (We think a boy may be better but not sure ) in the next 2 weeks YIPPEE!!!

Love and kisses to everyone else, hope you have lovely weekends  

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

...... Oh sorry, news from LW in Turkey. Only one follie and a a couple of dots so she's back on Monday and if nothing happens she is not going ahead . Feel so sorry for her


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning everyone, managed to get the computer linked up at last. There's alot to read through.

Sam, I am really gutted for you.   

Anna, sorry  

Pam, disappointing response but stay strong. I think things will get better now you are off the extremely low cal diet.

Thanks Anne for updating the thread with my news. So the first scan on Weds eve when we landed in Istanbul showed nothing except what looked like the CL cyst from last month. I am on GonalF 450 and after three injections, the scan this morning showed one runaway follie at 10mm and three lentils at 5mm. They are talking about cancelling the cycle but want to give me two more days still on 450 to see if the little-uns respond anymore. They've done well to come out of nowhere to 5mm in 60 hours, so maybe 2 more days will make a big difference. I'm just praying for a miracle. The talk of cancelling has put a downer on the trip and we have had a pretty stressful morning, DP can't find anything positive or supportive to say. I walked back in   Don't really know what to do if this gets cancelled. 

Lightweight xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning Anne!!

Would you mind texting LW for me (I dont have her number) and let her know that I am thinking of her and have everything crossed that Monday will show some more activity.      

Have a good weekend step-mommy  xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- Wish there was something I could do to help  
I have a feeling though that the little ones could be upto 9/10mm by Monday hun  

Hi Ali-


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi LW - glad you managed to get online 

You are right, lots of activity in only 60 hours so another 48 may prove very promising.  Dont lose hope yet.  We have all seen what can happen in a short space of time.  You probably feel like shooting me but try and have some fun over the next few days and then see what Monday brings when Monday comes.  Thinking of you both


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies

X


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey - Purple!!!!!  how are ya?  You've been quiet lately.  You ok?  I'm not makingmuch progress with getting dressed this monring/afternoon as I keep popping back to have a sneaky look in here!
xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Morning

Just made soup and about to start making pizza dough for the first time, hope it works!

Ali, Pam, LV – it is very odd.  I don’t know if he is very bendy – it sounds terrible but I haven’t spoken to my sister since Jan 2008 as she is a selfish cow (very long story), let alone seen her baby (she hasn’t yet actually had the courtesy to tell me she’s given birth).  However she is very bendy and mum said at the hospital they were asking her to do strange things with her hands and fingers which she could do.  I can't even touch my toes!    She has PCOS and had 3months of clomid for her first son 10yrs ago but this baby was natural. 

Pixie – praying for follies         

Kazzie all systems go, how exciting, I do hope this is your time, you have been through so much.   

Jersey  and anna   you both need  

Elinor lovely to hear from you.  How are you?  I hope things are feeling more positive than they were a few months ago.   

Pam and Sam you both need big      too

Suzie what a lot of stress you have.  Sorry about your mum it must be so difficult.     Happy Anniversary.

LW be    it may happen, everything crossed

Ali I am so impressed with the running!   

Ally hope you feel better after this weeks counselling   

Hi Purple  

Hi LJ  

That’s it for now girls, have a lovely weekend
xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - I am so sorry, but yoy came so close    

Pam - so sorry you lost  the house     Did you hear from your tutor?   I'm fine thanks, other than the lngering cold and cough!

Saffa - did you say you had only ever been on gonal f? I bet you would respond on Menapur, or and on a short protocol. Definately get another opinion. 

Sam - so sorry, I'm gutted for you    

Donkey - sorry about you're nephew. Somneone I worked with had this, but got pg straight away both times she tried   She said they had a nightmare giving her an epidural because of the condition. 

Karen - I keep my fat pinched until I've finished the injection...hurts less

Suzie - sorry about your mum   I have a good feeling for you. No bleeding 11 days in is very encouraging     

LW - you've done well to have those follies pop up   they don't cancel  

I am now bunged up, have lost my sense of smell and seem to have developed a chest infection (coughing up yuky stuff), despite nearly finishing a course of penicillin. But still managed to have bms early this am! Are you proud? The monitor showed peak yesteday and my temp plumeted this am so I am positive I am ov'ing today. 

Have loads to do, need to plant up a load of seedlings, make a devils food cake and finish meat balls for later (shame I won't be able to taste much of it)

Anna x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anna - i am on my way      Dinner at yours  

Well done on the BMS!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzie, I'm so sorry about your Mum's news, and that you're feeling so poopy.  I write romantic suspense (like thrillers, but with more sex) for the American market, under my pen name of Anna Louise Lucia.    Thanks for asking.

As for chocolate, although I'm still not allowing myself coffee, I am slowly chomping my way through a box of After Eight mints.... food of the gods!

Thanks Ally - I know I might crash sometime, I'm ready for that too.  Thanks for the offer of catching!  

Ah, Anne, great expression of Nix's!  That's one of my favourites, too.  Boy kittens are generally more confident and playful and fun!  Although you have to get them 'done' in good time, and make sure they feel secure, to avoid spraying... luckily getting them done is cheaper for boys!

LW, I'm sorry, that just sucks.     I'm praying those lentils become nice fat marrowfat peas overnight...  

*waving at purple*

BMS while sick!  True dedication to the cause, sobrood!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

LW -   Iam sorry that you have a pesky runaway again but like the others have said there is still time for things to change. Were you always on that dose of 450iu or did they increase it when you got to the Jin?

I think the probelm with the three of us trying this new protocol is that our expectation is quite high that it would do the trick. I don't know if you are aware but I am hoping to come out there the end of the week (if I don't have to cancel) as the Jinemed did not want me to wait to do the cetrotide protocol when they saw my results of my CD2 scan that I did as a 'control'.

However had I had big potential runaway antral follicles (which ironically I had in the past two cycles at baseline) I would have definately waited and tried that protocol (whatever the Jinemed advised) and wouldn't regret it if it didn't work as I would feel I did what I could to prevent it so I definately think you did the right thing to give it a go and all may not be lost yet.

On my first cycle when I got there on day 4 of stims having booked in advance, things never ever went to plan, my e2 and LH were very low, the scan showed 4/5 follicles but bloods indicated 1/2 eggs at most and this was a nightmare because I had to have PGD as well so everything was glum, and they said although they would still do PGD on whatever I had it was likely that I would not get any healthy embryos to transfer.

I was like you are now understandably, in a right state, wishing I'd never gone and bricking myself over every scan, then they said it was likely that I would ovulate early so I spent the time from HCG injection sweating and praying I wouldn't ovulate and getting myself into a state over every twinge or sign of it. It was the most stressful time and I felt sick most of it. They even scanned me on the day of the HCG injection, the day after and the day of EC, they were that convinced I was going to ovulate.

On EC day I woke and was told that they had got eight mature eggs, I was astounded. 7 of those fertilised and after PGD, one healthy remained, the cycle was a neg obviously but I felt after all the drama it had been a success having got to transfer.

So I suppose what I saying is although it is hard not to be down, try to think what will be, will be and the prospects could all be very different on Monday, and go out this weekend and enjoy the most of Istanbul has to offer whilst there is still a big chance for things to turn around for you. We are all    for it.

Hi everyone else, will be back later for more personals but wanted to write to LW


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey All

AnnaC so sorry hunny! thinking of you! enjoy the After eights!

Pam so sorry about the house! hope them follies have been growing (the small ones)

Sam  

Hi Ally, I'm just dressed in sweats

I've been at mums for couple of days so no internet, got back late last night after being very low at mums and DH just had huge go at me for ignoring him! Why can't he see that I'm not ignoring him, I'm so low and sad just not up to interacting with anyone   

Anyway, he's leaving (again) to be honest not even strong enough to react so if he decides to go he can go, I'm not up to his threats anymore

Hope you ladies are all having a better day than me so far!

Sorry for such a me post

Back later hopefully feeling a bit brighter

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Just a quick update from my scan this morning,

CD2

I have 2 massive follicles and a stupidly thick lining  

Follicle 1 - 8.7mm
Follicle 2 - 7.8mm
Lining - 7.3 mm 

What the...   

I've just spoken to R and they've told me not to start stimming until day 4 after I had another scan on Monday but carry on using Lucrin which I started using this morning.

I have to dash now to get a train back home (using the internet from work!) sorry no personals but;

Sam: Out of everyone you are one of the people who deserves to get pregnant the most with all your hard work. I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you but it is NOT the end of the road and you know that.   

LW: I'll text you back in a sec honey - hope you are OK. You do realise if you want to go ahead the Jin will do that for you but I understand if you want to take their advice and cancel it.

Lots of love to everyone.

Pix xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Purps, I am sorry that you are going through this    my ex husband was always threatening to leave me and I would usually beg him to stay etc, but got to the point where like you (for different reasons I had terribly painful endometriosis which was taking over our lifes in every respect) I didn't have the energy to argue any more or plead for his understanding. One time he did leave but after a couple of days was back having missed me and realising he was at fault as well so I think sometimes it gets to the stage where if they say they are leaving you have to run with it and see what happens rather then having the constant threat of it hanging over you putting more stress to an already stressful situation.

It does sound like your DH loves you but is out of his depth with the situation and most men cannot handle the fact that they can't 'fix' it for you.

I hope things sort themselves out love Karen xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Pix, Is your lining thick then? I thought anything under 8mm was alright as they would expect you to shed some more blood from your AF.

I had a lining of 8mm and 11mm at this stage on the last two cycles and JR and the Memorial said it was fine as still having period and would get thinner.

On my first cycle where I got eight eggs I had follicles of that size on baseline so still think they can work for you.

Better go as madness still in this house with the prospect of possibley flying to Turkey this week if don't get cancelled myself, I can hardly believe it!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ali - you can visit anytime! The sauce is supposed to be made with sour cream, but I'm using half fat creme fraiche in an effort to contriol my ever expanding wait line! 

Pix - those sound like big follies! 

Anna - its been so long since I ov'd naturally I couldn't not and whilst I wasn't really in the mood I soon got into it  

Purple - you just don't need this from dh!      Good grief! 

Anna x


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Pixie - nice one!
LW - fingers crossed for those little lentils. A couple of days stimms can make all the difference.
Suzie W -  
Purple -


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Purple - you poor thing.  I think you are approaching it the right way though.  like we said before, ignore the negative behaviour and praise the positive, just like a naughty child.  This is not fair on you though.  Give him space and time to sort his emotions out and liek Kazzie said, rather than having it hang over you constantly let him carry out his threats.  You are strong enough to get through this, whatever happens.  So dont be scared or afraid.  It will all come goos in the end.  You are too special for it not to    Why dont you go and treat yourself to something to get you out and to make yourself feel a bit lifted.  

Pixie - I am confused.  But amazed too!! 2 follies without any stims!!!  And I am sure that thick lining on day 2 is not what will remain.  Crikey, judging by how heavy my AF can be on day 2, I can guarantee that by day 3 it will be much thinner!!  And I think it is the oestrogen that thickens it and you have been having shed loads of that, haven't you  I am not being much help, sorry.  

Hi to everyone!!  just off to portsmouth now.  Waiting for friends to pick me up.....

Lots of love xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Bad news Im afraid - heavy bleeding - period is here - boobs soft as mozzarella and feal completely empty - did an early response test and got a FBFN - so have hit the wine and last years peach snapps (as no other bloody alcohol in the house)     - feel terrible. 

Spuds
xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Jersey -   so sorry    This is such a huge disappointment for you    Cry all you like, drink all you can.....  is DP there with you?


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

He's just gone to get some wine - hence Ive hit the peach vodka in the meantime  - just feel devastated


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Spuds- Noooooo, oh F, I am so sorry hunny. Feel sad for you, was really hoping hun.
Let hubby spoil you and look after yourself hun. Enjoy your booze.     

Pix- Hmmm, I think you're gonna respond fab on this cycle. I think you're lining is thickish now cos you've been taking Estefem haven't you? They can always reduce your Merionel as the days go if they are getting a bit big. Come  on girl, you can do this- it's your time   

have a lovely day Ali  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Anne xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi ladies, 
I have escaped to post. I am v annoyed with DH. Upset on quite a deep level.
Posted last nite from train to London (for scan at Lister this am) but it doesnt seem to have got on. I had a difficult eve, was crying when I got on the train. Feelings been brewing for a while that DH is not being as supportive as I'd like through this process. Context: he has a lot on his plate (man cold, IBS, worry about work or lack of it and finances). These are the sorts of things I have encountered with him: Getting into a huff eg, 1.when I ask him to make dinner. 2. When I have asked him to go home and fax Lister the scan results (I have to go to work). Just generally being wet about things....(he has to have tiredness and illness when I have something big going on?!)

Him saying "I'm not feeling well either...."(so he can have exemptions from having to do much and can be allowed to be cranky), to which I reply 'i am feeling fine, but what's going on (tx) is about the most important thing ever to me...'
We do tend to argue over tiny little things and this has got worse. He is very reactive (always), and I do find being around him sometimes is very stressful and at the moment that is just really not on. I just dont think he can really empathise in any significant way (beyond making me a salad). I just cant be doing with huffy behaviour. I just want to shout at him 'grow f;ing up'.

Scan was ok. Sonographer didnt spend long looking! and she only found 4 on each ovary (down from 13 to 12 to . One is a whopping 25mm. Some are 11-12mm, some under 10mm.But she seemed positive. The IVF nurse on the otherhand I found a bit much. Her big mistake was being rude with another woman waiting in the waiting room. The nurse had called my name. This ladies first name must have sounded like my last name and she stood up too. The nurse said my name again. Then the nurse said to the other woman (who had stood up by mistake) 'oooh you must be desparate..............to be called'. It just sounded insensitive. Then with me I found her a bit highly strung. She said the cycle may have to get cancelled (I have 8 follies) because of the runaway one taking over. The small ones need to catch up. I guess after the sonographer being so positive, and having the call last week to say maybe egg coll on Monday I wasnt expecting that it might actually be cancelled in the end. *Any ideas? Is the main issue with a runaway that it can stop the others from growing therefore less follies?*

Jerseyspuds: I am so sorry hun. Really really sorry. 

Pamls: I am really sorry to hear you missed your submission and I am really sorry to hear about the house too. But you have so much going on its so understandable. I may well be at Lister on weds fingers crossed.We will have to look out for each other. I have similiar things to you going on with our cycling. How can we encourage the big one/s to stop growing and the sml ones to grow? Is runaway follies a common thing?

LV: I really hope you get to do the acu course. Sorry that things landed with a bump with your meeting with Jaya. Its very tough going. But Jaya does sound very positive. And although she seem uncomfortable trying she is happy to try?

Sam : I am so sorry that this cycle has been cancelled. Your experience with dumbwit cant have helped. You write very well about your experiences. 

Donkey - Sorry to hear about your nephew

Annaof C- I am so very sorry that it hasnt worked out this time sweetie. You are right to be impressed that you got this far and that your lining got so thick I hope you are doing ok with it all on this crazy rollercoaster ride they call life. 

Lw: Hang in there sweetie. You are right, in two days you dont know whats going to come from were. DH, dont you just want to shake em!
Suzie: Hang in there. Sorry its such a tough time. And really sorry about your mum

Purps I am so sorry you are feeling so low. Its so tough this whole business. Maybe youjust need to let yourself be low, acknowledge it, and nurse and care for that part of yourself that is really hurting. Been having my own man trouble this week....

Zuri, Almond, Lucy, LJ, Ally Ali, Sarah, Anne, Nix, Karen, Kate, Pixie, Dimsum, Anna C, Miranda, Malini, Elinor, Sobroody, Missy and everyone else I have missed.
XMAG


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

*LW* thanks for your message on **, I hope that you got mine back and managed to navigate the turkish **  You sound in a very similar situation to me, I have 4 x 4-5mm lentils and 2 x 14-15mm ones so lets   that we both get better news on Monday I will be thinking about you at least your run away has not run as far as mine so the others have a better chance of catching up, would you consider going ahead with the one?  

*Ali* have a lovely day, sounds very nice I want to go shopping today but all the shops are shut for liberation day so at least I save some money  maybe tommorow, enjoy your day with semi-normal people 

*Anne* thanks for your message, hope you have a nice weekend as the wicked step mother   I am sure you are a lovely step mum  how are you feeling this weekend? is it hard having the boys or do you love it?

*Purple* I cant belive your DH is giving you extra s**t to deal with, sounds almost attention seeking behaviour, maybe he is just feeling helpless after the IVF and not sure what to do to help himself or you, but you definitely dont need extra hassle. Did you have a nice time at your mums is she supportive and aware of what is going on?

*Sobroody* I am not sure if I am impressed with you for having BMS while feeling so ill, or impressed that your DH managed to perform while you cough up c**p, snivle, snuffle and demand BMS NOW   , but glad the deed got done on time, thats that done for another month then  

*Donkey* I cant touch my toes either, but not sure if thats cos there is a mass of fat around the middle part    I am quite bendy in other ways  I can do strange things with my hands and fingers too  thanks for the hug 

*Sausage* I am so sorry that it was a BFN for you and that you have started bleeding more   it is so good though that you got this far and maybe that will help you when you decide whether to go again in the future  

*Spuds* Oh I am so sorry hun (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) wish you could come back over here and I could give you a proper hug  hope Gav is being supportive and that you are OK     

*Pix* sorry I am useless with sizes and mm so have nothing helpful to say but just    that this cycle goes well for you  

*Karen* when will you be flying to Turkey then? good luck with the preparation, re the injection pinch an inch thing, so whatever is the most comfortable it wont make any difference unless you are anorexically thin, so long as it goes into a nice roll of fat it doesnt matter how, I have so much fat I dont need to pinch at all just pick a spot and stab   

*Sam*     hope you are OK hun, thinking about you   

Well I am having a nice day of denial and not thinking about anything  its like I am not in the middle of another disastrous cycle at all, I got up this am, cleaned the house for an open viewing then went out with SD and DH for a walk on the sand dunes in the lovely sun and then we popped in to my mums for a coffee then went for an ice-cream on the beach with a double flake and then we decided we were hungry and so went and sat by the beach and stuffed ourselves (Big Verns Spuds ), just got home- dont think I want to stand on the  this week as went out last night too . Ali pointed out last night that I may be flying over to the Lister on Monday and I hadnt even considered that so had better see if any of my clothes are clean  just dont want to start thinking it might go ahead cos then feels like it wont so if I just pretend nothing is happening all will be well  

Hope everyone is OK and having a nice weekend

Pam


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Mags* you posted at the same time as me so sorry I wasnt ignoring you 

I am so sorry your scan didnt go so well, how big was the lead follie on Thursday? Jaya wanted me to be scanned today too as she thinks I may ovulate before Monday so guess she was thinking EC on Monday for me too but cant be scanned till Monday in Jersey so am spending the weekend trying not to wonder whether I have ovulated or not . I have been sat with my bean bag on one side to try and persuade the little ones on that side to grow but have no idea really what will or wont help. My big ones were 15 and 14mm on thursday so goodness knows what they will be if they are still there on Monday . Think I had runaways on my first cycle too but was so ignorant about things then I didnt realise the implications but it didnt turn out as bad as expected- sometimes I think ignorance is bliss I was far less stressed when I had no idea about how many bloody pitholes there were to fall into along the way 

I cant remember when you trigger compared to EC  the earliest I can trigger would be after my scan on Monday so when does that mean EC would be if they held on? cant remember how many hours between.

   that we both make it to EC   

Pam


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a quickie between loo stops and cramps....  

Mash, I'm so sorry.  That just sucks monkey balls.      

Purps and Mags, I'm sorry your DPs aren't behaving.  Complex, odd creatures men, aren't they?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Mags* sorry I just realised didnt say anything about the hard time you are having with DH  its just what you dont need at the moment isnt it. I think they just do not understand how important it is to us. I think personally I find little things about DH more annoying when I am having treatment as well though, probably due to my hormones being all over the place- I want more kisses and cuddles than normal and more attention and I get annoyed that he is just being normal. I hope that you manage to get thru this difficult time together  

Ooo I have a question, as Jaya thinks I may ovulate before Monday would it be worth getting an ovulation test to do tommorow or will all the hormones from the drugs mess up the response?

Pam


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pamls: As far as I can recall the lead follie was 18mm Thurs and something like 21 or 25 today. (there are some others over 10mm and some under)
Fingers crossed for us both. KNow what you mean about ignorance and bliss. I really dont know the implications of all the ins and outs just yet. I definately hide my head in the sand. I think the timing is 36hrs before...
Lets keep in touch. It may be we are there at the same time. 

X


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes Mags we def need to keep in touch, I thought it was 36 hours, that may be what Jaya thought was the biggest problem cos if cant scan until Monday cant trigger until Monday night so it would be Wed am earliest for EC, if scanned today could have triggered today for EC Monday. Dont think I will make it till Wednesday. Whats your plan now then? scan on Monday and not EC after all as they initially suggested?

Pam

PS if you had others over 10mm they should make it in time to catch up shouldnt they?


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

the biggest one is probably empty and a cyst. it's going to take/already taking the stimms drugs. 

has no one suggested aspirating it...?

it seems a shame to waste 8 folls.....


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls - Mags and Pam, sorry about those runaway follies. From what I can understand from when I cancelled because of the same thing, is that they have to go to EC when the biggest gets mature otherwise there is a risk you can ovulate the lot but even if you don't and only say lose the bigger one/s  the surge of LH can totally disrupt the hormones of the whole cycle which is not good for the ones left behind and for your lining I believe.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pamls - this is my 3rd attempt on this one post! Scan Mon - poss EC weds (2 days before my 40 birthday).

Fingers crossed that we are both in on Weds having very successful EC's!

Keep well and heres to good scans onMonday!

Anncameron- no one suggested it and I am not sure what it is.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Didnt realise they could aspirate them, I know you mean Mags not me but how would they know if it was a cyct or not? If it is a cyst and the others are still growing would they just ignore it and keep going?

Sorry- know this is nothing to do with me but i just wondered

AnnaC is it 36 hours from trigger to EC? if so now I know why Jaya thought I would ovulate, not nec by Monday but by Wed which would be earliest EC if scan on Mon. Oh another question she wants me to get a progesterone test on Monday I though that showed if ovulated or not but that would be obvious on scan wouldnt it so why the progesterone?

Sorry for the questions

Pam


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks Kazzie. theres so much to know.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Mags*   we both make it to Wednesday and can compare notes over chocolate cake afterwards            

What drugs are you on for d/reg and stimms? have they changed the dose ?


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

No, dose exactly the same, 300 iu menopur, nasal spray  twice daily.

Eggs and cakes on Weds it is!
X


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

spuds - I am so sorry hun, its bloody unfair    

Mag - sorry you are having such a crap time   Can't help with the runnaway follie. Sorry your dh is not being supportive, its not what you need right now  

Pam - add blowing my nose constantly to the list! I was so attractive...not! He didn't seem put off at all, but it had been a couple of weeks! It was so hard trying not to cough for half an hour when my legs were elevated...I was worried everything would shoot out     

Feel shattered, night night all
Anna x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

sobroody1 said:


> Pam - add blowing my nose constantly to the list! I was so attractive...not! He didn't seem put off at all, but it had been a couple of weeks! It was so hard trying not to cough for half an hour when my legs were elevated...I was worried everything would shoot out
> quote]
> 
> Men


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally – thanks for being there for me this week hon, you really are the best.      Good luck with your counselling session on Monday.

Almond & Lara – thanks for your texts.    

Spuds – I’m really sorry.      There is no fairness at all in IF. Be kind to yourself, and remind yourself this is not the end of the road.    

LW – I’m really sorry that you are having a bad cycle, hoping those 2 lentils catch up by Monday.  

Dimsum – thanks you, would love to see your latest protocol. Amazing isn’t it that you have travelled so far, and your best response yet was the little clinic at home you had disregarded! Good luck.  

Purple – I’m so sorry honey you are having problems with your DH, your such a good person, it shines through. I get the impression – just from readiing this thread so could be totally off the mark - your DH requires a lot of attention and constant reassurance from you and whenever you are ocussed elsewhere he is like a child without enough attention. 

Pix – Good luck hon, fingers crossed for you.    What does this mean, having 2 big follicles now? I can’t work out if it’s a good thing or a bad thing for you.  I know that sometimes when our cycles are off kilter, we can be developing a follicle at the not normal time of the month – is this what is happening to you?  I know I have had cycles where during AF they have seen a follicle, I’ve heard various explainations such as it’s a left over from a previous cycle, but I think it’s just the hormones developing things at the wrong time.... like high fsh at the beginning of a cycle (when it should be low fsh), stimulating a follicle.

Annaof C- hang in there sweety. Xxxxx  

Ali – hope you had a lovely time in Portsmouth.... I smell clothes being purchased.  

Good luck to the other girls stimming and going for EC this week. xxx 

I’m going to try not to be on the thread so much this week girls, I need to gather my thoughts after this total train wreck of a cycle.  Also DH and I had a big arguement yesterday – of course right after cancelled IVF cycle. You really can’t underestimate the stress IF can cause to your relationship. 

He said - because I “never” see friends anymore, that we have no life, and that I’m always on my PC these days.  I’m sure you have all heard the same arguement.  I am still not feeling up to seeing people – especially since I think everyone we know seems to be pregnant and building happy families, so won’t be changing my hermit ways and going out with friends, but I am going to try to spend less time on my PC.  Promise I'll still be around, but I'm just going to try to post less.

LOL 

Sam xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You know, Sam, I think that's quite sensible.  I know you don't want to spend time with friends, that's totally understandable, but perhaps you can spend some more time with DH... there are some great movies on at the mo!      They're often more fragile than they appear, those men in our lives, aren't they?  Don't be a stranger, though!  

I'm doing fine.  Rather enjoying the light-headedness accompanying this a/f!  ggg


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Spuds:  It is very upsetting. I'm so sorry for you hon, I really am. Hope drinking helped you forget that sh!tty feeling.  

Pam & Mags:    for a better scan for you girls. Hope those little ones will catch up soon.

AnnaofC: I hope you are doing well.  

Purps: I'm so sorry to hear DH is being unfair to you honey. He sounds very much like my DH at times. They need constant attention and even if you give them that, they expect more. I put up with that as long as I can but when I hit the roof which is very rare but  when it happens it is like a massive explosion, he know he crossed the line. I really hope you make friends again. I'm here if you feel like talking.  

LW: Thanks for your lovely texts yesterday honey. I hope your scan goes well on Monday.  

Kazzie: The Birth company is absolutely great with scans so don't worry. The Wellbeck is walking distance from the birth company but make sure you take a map with you cos all those streets look very similar   

Ally: Don't worry.    I know you are going through hell a lot yourself honey. It would be unfair if I expected constant support when you have your own problems. I'm sorry I have been worried sick and haven't been a good friend for you lately   Hope your counselling goes really well on Monday. I'm always here for you if you need me sis    

Anne: Thanks for your text yesterday gorgeous. You are a sweet little thing you know that?  

Dimsum & Donkey and everyone: Thanks so much for your support and lovely words.   

Ali: How was Gunwharf? I love that place! Did you treat yourself with anything from the choc fountain  

Sam: I have been using estrogen tablets from day 14 till day 28 so I reckon the tablets have caused thick lining and big follies on day 2. I'll see what the scan shows on Monday. I'm sorry you had an argument with DH but you are right IF puts a huge strain on relationships. I hope you make friends soon.   

Yesterday was very stressful and tiring for me and DH. I was so worried about the scan (I still am for the next one!). We got home around 5ish after doing some food shopping. I prepared all the food but felt knackered and went to bed at 7.30pm for a quick snooze before dinner and woke up at 7.30 this morning with the alarm clock for my injection!   
This is me trying my best to keep my cool and not expect anything from this cycle     When will I learn?? I still haven't booked my flight as I'm not sure what scan will show on Monday.  
Anyway rant over! I won't be around much girls cos I'm really trying to disract myself and not get into a real state like I was last time. I have a scan on Monday and if all goes OK I'll be flying to Istanbul on Friday. Wish me luck!

Wishing you all massive luck and    vibes.

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Pixie we could possibly be flying out same day?!! Who do you usually use for flights? I would want to go from heathrow. Wouldn't that be great if we ended up on same one?    that everything is good to go on Monday. Mine Tuesday but I am bricking myself about runaway follies even though things look the best they have ever done in that department.

I have to go and start packing in case things have moved on rather fast, normally I take 7 days, day 6 is on Tuesday. I haven't booked the flight either in case of cancelling or having to go earlier then Friday.

Have a good day everyone

love Karen xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Girls,

*Sam* I am so sorry for what you are going thru, its not totally over though is it I thought you were going back on Monday for a scan?. I know exactly what you mean about friends, I rarely see mine nowadays they just dont understand and I find it so hard at the moment that its just easier not to see them and so your friends are on-line ones. For this reason dont isolate yourself totally if you not seeing other friends or coming on here you wont get the support you need but I can understand DH is feeling neglected and feels like you never go out, my DH is the same its a bank hol weekend and he is desperate to go out but instead we are sitting in . Hope you find a balance that you are both happy with and you are OK    

*Anna of C* Sorry AF is still causing you to be so light headed, is it slowing    how are you feeling?

*Pixie* I am totally dreading my scan on Monday too, think lots of us are scanning on Monday so lets   for some better news. If I havnt ovulated I may need to fly out Monday night so should be getting ready but at the same time it feels like it is tempting fate and if I get ready we wont go and if I dont we will, so I'm not  . Glad that you got a long sleep, you obviously needed it this whole process is emotionally exhausting and sleep really helps, will be thinking of you on Monday  

Well I am spending a day packed with things to do in the hope of distracting me from wondering if I have or have not ovulated today- just trying not to think of scan tommorow and whether I will have to fly over to London or not . I got some good news at 11pm last night, my tutor e-mailed after my hormonal pleading  e-mail, she said she was so so sorry for what i was going for and understood totally that my head is all over the place and probably not much thought went into my work (she is right but is that her way of saying it was crap  ) and when things settle to ring her and we can go through it all together- it was so sweet, I have only just been assigned her as my tutor so that was my first correspondance with her she must be dreading the next   

Anyway- had best be off shops are calling

Pam


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Karen- we are all planning our flight today


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies  

Hugs all round needed I think.  

So, I think Pam, Kazzie, Pixie, Mags, Sam and I are all due for a stims/pre stim scan on Monday, is that right?     to everyone going through the rollercoaster right now.

Anna, you made me giggle!  

I'm relaxing and taking it very easy out here at the moment, not going too far afield so as to give my lentils the best chance and energy to catch up with the master follie. We walked through the side streets in Pera/Taksim area last night and had beautiful fresh grilled lobster for dinner. The weather here is wonderfully warm and sunny. We've had a very lazy morning, went down for breakfast then just chilled out in our apartment this morning. The builders are currently knocking our house about back in the UK so it's great (a) to not be in the mess and dust, (b) to not be stressed by it all during this tx, and (c) to be here with the building plans, internet and home makeover magazines so we can design the interior. We still haven't even worked out where the interior walls, doors and windows are going to be yet  

I've posted a few pictures of Istanbul on ******** if anyone is interested to see the apartment/views/Romina (obviously haven't shown any of Jinemed as none of my family/friends know about my fertility issues). I also plan to put the pictures of the house renovations done so far on there. If anyone wants/needs a distraction at the moment, any commments, colour schemes, design atributes, contributions of any kind are welcome! Please PM me if you want to link on **.

Lightweight xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Phew, glad that worked out with your tutor, Pam.  

I'm doing okay.  Knackered and light-headed.  *TMI Alert*  Flow has slowed a bit, but I'm at the 'passing lumps' stage, which my cervix does not enjoy and likes to let me know it doesn't enjoy.  

However, STILL a lot less painful than my average, endo-ruled a/f,  So I'm   at it!  

Good luck Karen!      And for all our Monday scanners.    

I like to make people giggle, LW    OMG, is the Jin in Istanbul    I would LOVE to go to Istanbul.... but preferably not for IF reasons...


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Anna, it's gorgeous in Istanbul, definitely worth considering Jinemed for a tx. It's so much less stressful going through a cycle here than the UK, even though for me the start has not been great with the master follies and little lentils. The clinic is great and the staff are very warm and accomodating. 

There's so much to do and see here and the food is excellent. We have an apartment with cooking facilities so it's great wondering over to the markets (starts right outside our apartment and goes for miles!!) and selecting fresh fish, meat and vegetables and wondering back to our apt through alleys of gift shops and cheap clothes stalls. I spent loads on our first day here!

Lightweight xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

That sounds heavenly, LW!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Girls - just a quickie from me so you know still breathing  Thanks so much for all of your messages - its kept me going x 

I'm having the most monumental cramps at the minute - and really heavy bleeding now - is this normal ? Cant stop crying - just feels like we were so close and as soon as I truly believed I was pregnant - I lost it. I know we will get over this in time but dont know how at the minute - brain mashed up. 

Anna - how are you doing love ? Thinking of you x 

Sorry for the me post - not up to speed yet
Love to all 
Spuds
xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Mash        I feel for you, sweets.  Have to say, the first thing I'm going to ask the clinic when I phone in on Mon to confirm my negative is, "can I take my prescription a/f meds now"

The second thing will be, "can we try naturally this cycle?"  

Of course you feel awful, hon.  Take the time to acknowledge the feelings and deal with them.  It's going to be okay.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

A qucik early afternoon post from me girls   as about to start cooking and then off to take the boys home 

I wanted to give Sam a       .
Sorry hun, I do understand though about not wanted to see 3D friends- I am the same BUT, I have pushed myself to accept some invitations for a party next week, a weddding evening do the week after and a meal at neighbours the week after that. It's hard to do and easy to lock yourself away in the comfort of your own home and safety of your own company- saying that, I must admit I am looking forward to my few events coming up. Will be nice to get all dressed up, do my hair and makeup and let my hair down. 
You and DH spend some time together hun and we will all be here for you when you need us.
  

Pix- Sending you a thousand million wishes for tomorrows scan hun 

Jersey & AnnaofC- Some     &     for you both. Xxxxx

Mag- I think you need some     too hun. take care xxx

Kate- Hope you've had a lovely weekend hun   

Pam- Excellent news about your tutor  

Lots of love and   to Alls, Ali, Becks, Beachy, Anna, Popsi, Lainey, Mir, Laura, Suzie, Almond, Missy, Purps, Fishy, Donks, Nix, LW, Karen

Anne
xxxx


----------



## sharonlondon (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi girls,

I have just had my second IVF (the first was converted to IUI in Dec due to poor response). I got a BFP but the embie didn't grow beyond 5-6 weeks (this is my second mc at this gestation in 18 months and I am gutted). I am now waiting to miscarry and have surgery booked on Wed. 

It sounds grim but I am feeling fairly positive and was delighted to make it to BFP with two eggs (both fertilised and developed into top grade embies). 

My 'problems' are my age (39), poor ovaries (FSh up to 11.7, amh untested) and consequently poor response. Both cycles have been SP, the first on Gonal f (375) and Cetrotide, the second on Menopour (450) and Buselin (sp?). I responded slightly better on the second cycle but am interested in knowing whether anyone has been on a higher dose of drugs and responded better (my clinic won't entertain this, not sure why). Does anyone also have any suggestions for other protocols/drugs that might suit me better - or is it a pretty lost cause  

Sharon x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Anna* - Thank you - I stupidly didnt think it was going to be this hard - going to take a few months off and try 'au naturel' - Nurofen seem to be kicking in a bit Thank God - you have found me a new mantra with 'its going to be ok' - sending you loads of   too - let me know how it goes Monday xx

*Anne* - Thank you xxx

*Pam* - Thank you so much for your message - wish I was in Jersey too - could do with that  - did you get your coursework sorted ok ? xx

*Sharon* - sending you loads of  - Im sorry I cant answer your queries on the protocol but sure someone will be able to help you here - these girls are amazing xx

Love to all 
Spuds
xx


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just marking thread x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi girls - just popping in very quickly as I'm not spending too much time on my pc remember

spuds   

sharon - without your amh it's a bit hard for us to chat to you about protocols and how you are doing, as amh is more predictive of how you will respond than FSH. But I can say if I were you, and had come this close and had 2 early miscarriages  I would absolutely have my immunes tested, the full panel not just the NK Cells, as this can cause early miscarriage, and there is treatment for this.

 It costs £780 for all the tests, you can either have them done by the ARGC, (call them, ask to speak to Nikki in immunes and tell her you want to have your immunes tests done through them), or Dr Gorgy who works from 57a Wimpole st 0207 2241880.  Gorgy is better in that you can discuss your results with a doctor (rather than an assistant) but I'm not sure for £780 he does the full panel - ask he charged me £780 for my retest which was a smaller number of tests. Make sure, for £780, he includes ovarian and thyroid antibodies, ANAs as well as TFN Alphas and all the NK Killer Cells in the tests he does for £780.  If not, have the ARGC do the tests for you, then take the results to Dr Gorgy to interpret.

Sam


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all

wow thread has been so busy am finding it hard to keep up will post a copy of the list in a mo and am sure some things are out of date - please could you let me know so that I can fix - thanks! 

*Jerseyspuds* - so sorry to read it didn't work for this time - and yes heavy/painful AF is normal after a failed cycle (or it always was for me) - sending you huge   

*AnnaofC *- so sorry that the level didn't go up    - well done for staying positive and seeing the silver lining - your body did try to get pregnant and can surely do so again    I also thoroughly recommend Istanbul for a tx cycle - love, love, love it there! we did it 3 times last year and even though the tx failed each time, the fact that we had a great holiday out of it went such a long way towards helping us feel it wasn't a total failure 

*Sam* - so sorry that you got cancelled - sending you huge   

*Lightweight* - hope so much that your tiddlers have caught up at tomorrow's scan    glad you are enjoying Istanbul and good luck! 

*Kazzie* and *Pix* - hope you both get good news at your scans and are soon off to sunny Turkey!  Good luck!   

*Pam* and *Mags* - good luck for your next scans also - hope you both get better news   

*Purps* and *Ally* -   

*SharonLondon* - so sorry you just got a mc    - but great news that you managed to get pregnant from just two eggs - I would say it is definitely not game over yet. As Sam says, it would be a good idea to get your immunes checked to see if there is an explanation there for the mc... although at age 39 it is often just a case of body finding the right egg. I have personally been on up to 600 units stimming at my UK clinic - but it didn't get me any more eggs and I think too much stim drug compromises the quality and the outcome of the cycle by it's affect on the body. 450 is enough - it may be worth asking your doctor if you could try a Gonal F/Menopur mix - ie 300 Menopur plus 150 Gonal (or vice-versa) as it does sound like your body likes a little LH in the mix (Gonal is pure FSH, Menopur is FSH/LH mix). Wishing you lots of luck   

Gotta go - sending lots of    and    to whoever needs them 

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lightweight*2nd ICSI - May 2009 - Jinemed - Ctrotide before AF SP - currently stimming - flying to Turkey 06/05/09 *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 *Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sobroody1 (Anna) *
2nd IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - waiting for April 2009 AF before starting *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - EC 04/05/09 - 4 eggs *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - currently stimming - scan 12/05/09 - flying to Turkey 15/05/09 *Mag108*1st IVF cycle - Lister - March '09 - currently stimming - EC ??/05/09 *PamLS*3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - currently stimming *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol May 2009 - currently stimming - scan 11/05/09 - flying to Turkey 15/05/09 *Suzie W*2nd cycle - IVF - April/May 2009 - currently stimming - EC 28/04/09 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula ET 02/05/09 - testing 13/05/09 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *AnnaofCumberland*2nd IVF - April '09 (after no response on 1st IVF) - tested 08/05/09 - HCG only 7 - biochemical pregnancy  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Latestarter* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - mid-November 2008 - tested positive - no heartbeat found/blighted ovum diagnosed on scan 7w5d 06/01/09  *LittleJenny* Natural BFP March 2009 - miscarried April 2009  (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing)*Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage 5 weeks  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - tested negative 07/03/09  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 -tested negative 02/02/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09 - testing 05/04/09 but started bleeding 02/04/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*3rd IVF/ICSI/PESA - April '09 - cancelled after 6 days of stimms due to runaway follie  - 4th IVF/ICSI booked for late June 2009 at Jinemed, Turkey *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*2nd IVF (this time with ICSI) - February 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 16/03/09  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*3rd IVF - Lister - EC 28/03/09 - 6 eggs/5 embies - ET 2/4/09 of 2 x blastocysts - tested negative 11/04/09  - start 4th IVF end May 2009 *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - cycle cancelled after no response after 9 days stimming  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinny*FET (after 4th ICSI) - 1 embie transferred 19/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in September 2009 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  naturally! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - due 03/08/09*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan ??/??/09*Hazelnut*  naturally - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*Missyg*
 naturally on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 27/04/09 *Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Pin* Natural surprise  due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Rose39*  on 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - due ??/??/10*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Stephjoy, thanks so much for the list - mostly because now I know what to put in my profile!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

*Sam* thanks for your msg xx

*Steph* thanks for yours too - so pleased symtoms are normal - feels like in between a mc and bad period but the 'contractions' if thats the right term have been agony for 24 hrs - starting to calm down now thank God.

Can you add/update my info - got as far as day 12 of the 2ww - having a rest - looking to do 2nd cycle Jul/Aug 09 at Lister.

Many many thanks

Spuds
xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Spuds - I am so sorry hun.   I really ha dhoped this would be your time to be preggers.   Please take your time to get over this cycle.

Purple -     You really don't need this extra stress when you are feeling so low. This IF horror really does put such a strain on relationships. Would you and Dh be willing to go for counselling? It might really help both of you to express your feelings.  

Pixie - Wow! your body really is trying its best to ov. As the others have said you lining is probably thick because of the oestrogen you're taking. Its still early days yet. In the first cycle my lining intially increased and then it dropped but by ET it was fine. This is so stressful. Can you go for a massage?   

Pam - Sorry this has been so stressful  . Hopefully the other follies will have grown. So pleased your tutor was understanding. I would have been surprised if she wasn't. This is legitimate stuff as someone else said this is a life crisis.

Ali - thanks for the good wishes. The New Forest is beautiful. Its been quite a while since we've been and it was like re-discovering it. I hope you had a good time in Portsmouth.

Ally - you lovely person - thanks for the support   How you are you doing?

Anne - thanks for the good wishes.   Your new kitten sounds so exciting! I would so enjoy the shopping for it and you just have to love them they are so cute. 

LW - So sorry this is so stressful. I wish our bodies would just behave the way we want them to. Hopefully the little ones will catch up. It sounds as though you needed to be a higher dose. If they have grown will they just keep you stimming for longer?  

Donkey - thanks for the good wishes. Hope you're having a good weekend.

Anna - I truly hope you are right about me. I have no symptoms - I had more during stimms. I know that that doesn't mean anything but this waiting really messes with your head. The only thing I do have is really vivid dreams. Miranda mentioned that so I reaaaallllly hope that its a good sign. I hope you're enjoying your garden.

AnnaofC - thanks. I must say that your attitude is impressive. I agree chocolate really is the food of the gods. Unfortunately my    even larger this cycle and it was big to start off with   . I'm going to have a lot of work to do if this cycle fails. I am intrigued by your novels though. How come for the American market? In Dr Beer's book I read that drinking a glass of tomato juice a day decreases adhesions by upto 30% - that may help with the endo afs from hell.

Dimsum - thanks. How are you doing on the 2ww?

Mag - sorry the nurse was such a cow  . That was so unnecessary. She needs to take her stress out somewhere else. Have you spoken to the doc? It can't be all bad if the ultrasound person was positive.    Sorry that DH is being such a pain. This IF stuff really does mess with our relationships.   Would counselling help?

Sam -    We're here when you need us. This has been so horrible  . Its so hard to jump back into social life especially when everyone else seems to be having a baby or have one. Could you not start off smaller? This is so recent. Perhaps go somewhere together just the two of you - to a spa or go walking or sightseeing?

Sharon - so sorry that you have had to experience the loss of another m/c.   I agree with Sam it may be a good idea to have your immunes done. Its expensive but I think worth it when considering the pain of all of this and what all these cycles cost. It would also be good to have your AMH tested too. Your fsh is not that bad and is certainly lower than mine. But the AMH will give a good indication of your ovarian reserve although its not perfect.

Whew! I missed a lot of news.

 Miranda, Steph, Kate, Almond, Hazelnut, Missy, Nix, Jo, Lucy, Elinor, Beachy, LJ, Tracey, Becka, Zuri, and everyone else.

We had a lovely time away. Just what we needed. I can't say that it stopped me thinking about this 2ww but at least it was in different surrounding and the New Forest is beautiful. We stayed in a really nice hotel that had a spa attached. Unfortunately we didn't go to the spa as the treatments were sooo expensive. It didn't matter though. I feel really upbeat! I can't believe that we have been married for for 11 years. This is such a roller coaster - up and down! Oh well at least tomorrow is my day off so hopefully I'll be able to spend sometime in my favourite garden centre. I'm there so often I often get free coffees in the coffee shop    

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening
Spuds – so sorry you are bleeding, I think a good drink is totally understandable.  

Pam, mag and purple – sorry to you both that DH is being such an @rse.  There is no answer, they have to get over it and support you.  We will do our best until they return to their senses.  

LV fantastic news about the acu course.    I have acu which has helped AF SOOOOO much, from not being able to get out of bed for 2 days and being really ill for a week, to feeling quite sh1t for 4/5 days.  Such an improvement I swear by it.  On the acu note my lady is so lovely.  I emailed her and said dh had been made redundant and even though acu was so good for me, money was tight and I was going to have to drastically cut down until he got a job.  She phoned and said she would do all my sessions for half price.  That made me have a little cry.  Some people are so kind and generous and supportive.

Sam I know what you mean about not going out.  Last Monday (bank holiday) I went out socially for the first time since my bfn in jan because I just don’t have the enthusiasm to socialise.  I have seen 2 close girlfriends for coffee but that’s it!  I think we should just both make sure we spend time with dh and wanting to see friends will come eventually.  So don’t let him make you see other friends but why don’t you two go on some dates and spend some quality time together.  At least he can’t moan about lack of attention then!  

Pam so glad your tutor was understanding  

Anne you are so brave  – if I had accepted all those social invitations I would be worrying myself silly.  Stupid I know   .  The only reason I went to the bbq mentioned above was because I didn’t have time to avoid it!  By the way I haven’t been avoiding PR meet ups i‘ve just been busy, I would love to meet you all.

Suzie, glad you had a lovely time away.  

Lots of love
xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

*LW* like the Istanbul pics, waiting for the house ones now ,   for you tommorow that the scan will be better than last time    

*Jersey* so sorry that you are feeling so down, but it is totally normal- its like grieving for what could have been, getting so close but you did really well to get to ET and next time   will be your one  

*Anne* I went out with a friend today that I have been avoiding and it was actually quite nice to be around a normal person without a baby that I could just chat to about normal things cos think it has been missing alot from my life recently, hope you had a good weekend playing super mom 

*Ali* went shopping, 1 fat face top and once from next and a duvet cover , monsoon was closed by the time I got there  it was nice day though 

*Stephjoy* how do you manage that list   I am very impressed  thanks for the message 

*Suzie* glad that you had a good time away, its great to get away and re-charge and also great to have any form of distraction in the 2ww  thanks for your message. I love my local garden centre too, I took my Aunt there for tea today it was lovely, although it gets less and less garden like everytime I go, which is fine cos I feel less and less like gardening recently 

*Donkey* thanks for the message 

*Mags, Sam, LW, Pixie (& Me)*                         for tommorow 

Well I am getting a sore throat tonight  and today had a coffee, a real one with caffeine- I thought what the hell done everything right and it didnt make a difference so a coffee not gonna stop me ovulating tonight 

Be back in the am

Pam


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

It's manic in this household in case we do do a moonlight flit to Turkey mid to late week but just wanted to come on and wish all the ladies going for a scan tomorrow the very best of luck, mines Tuesday and like the rest of you am bricking it!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sam, LW (love the photos - looking forward to the housey ones), Kazzie, Pixie, pam and Mags - good luck to you all for tomorrow     

Anna - glad AF is not so bad    

Jersey -   to you.  

Donkey - hello  

Suzie - glad you had a relaxing adn uplifting weekend away    Enjoy the garden centre.

Ally, Anne, Fishface, SoBroody, Sharon, H1, Steph, Lucy, Missy, Zuri, LJ (you about still??), Sonia, Elinor, Tracey(you back from your holiday yet?), Swinny, Popsi, Almond, Hazelnut, Nix, Kate, Wingy, Malini, Beachy, Jo, lainey.......sleep well and here's to a good week for us all.xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning All,

I have been awake all night and am totally pooping myself this am, just getting ready to leave for my scan  

Goodluck to everyone else scanning today

Pam


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Pam   I hope your scan is soon. The waiting is so awful! Good luck! I'll be thinking of you


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Mags, Sam, LW, Pixie and Pam good luck today ladies!
Kaz good luck for tomorrow

Thanks to all you wonderful ladies for your support! It really means the world!

Not up to posting at mo, but thanks so much for your encouragement and support

Love and hugs

S x


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

I really don't know where to post on this site as it's so large, but I guess that I'm a poor responder as we have had 4 IUI's All negative, and 2 IVF's (1st= 8 eggs, 4 fertilized no division; 2nd= 6 eggs, 2 embryos BFN). We have now started our 3rd ivf and have been taking DHEA for over 4 months. We had DHEA for about 3-4 months last time and although the doctor didn't think so we felt that there was an improvement.

I'm on day7 of the down regulation injections. Had a sore throat yesterday and felt awful, but i think this is a virus. Hopefully it will go away soon.

We are hopeful that as this is our 7th cycle and 3rd ivf we may get lucky as these are both lucky numbers for me.  

Good luck to everyone who is going through treatment or on the tww at the moment.
  
Claire


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi CDP - welcome to the thread.  

Pam - dont worry hon, less than an hour to go now....  

Purple - sending you a big warm    I'll PM you too xx

Morning to everyone.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck today to all the scanners!        

Claire, I've had a sore throat with synarel down-regging every damn time!  It may not be a virus.  

Well, it's officially negative for me this morning, although the clinic wants me to test again in four days' time.  I hate spending money on pee sticks!!!    So that makes Friday's result a chemical pregnancy.  Ho hum.

I'm just tired this morning, still bleeding heavily and cramping occasionally.  Can't quite be arsed to do the things I ought to.... like shower....  

Someone asked why I write books for the US market?  It's a long story, but the short version is that the type of books I like to read and write (more likely to contain a car chase than a shopping spree) don't seem to get bought by publishers in the UK.  Although UK publishers DO import US authors writing those sorts of books... weird.  So I'm a member of romance writer organisations in the both the UK and the US, submitted to US publishers, entered US competitions, and finally snagged a US contract in autumn 2006.  One day I might write something more for the UK market, but not yet.

And believe me, that IS the short version....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Sausage      hunny thinking of you, and the shower will wait hun, it's not going anywhere!

Take care of yourself today!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Pix & pam- lots of good luck for scans

Purps-  

Welcome Claire  

Am I missing any other scanners? I feel I might be but can't think and struggling to read back.  

Hi Anna   just recover in your own time hun...if that means no shower, so be it!!x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sausage    I don't want to raise false hope but are all those tests from the same batch?  Sometimes some are more sensitive than others and you might get a false negative.  Also, you might have 1 embie implanting while the other comes away. Is there any chance at all of your clinic giving you blood tests?  I know it must seem like it's just prolonging the agony but not only does it help to rule out an ectopic but it also can help with closure (in my case anyway). And you never know, maybe the second embie is a late implanter...  Sorry if I'm speaking out of turn here, I sincerely hope I haven't upset you by belabouring the point      


Hi Claire  and good luck for your cycle!  I have to say 6 and 8 eggs isn't that poor a response to be honest despite what you see on the cycle buddies boards with people getting 20-odd eggs and making us feel inadequate! (You responses were similar to mine in fact but the lovely PR girls let me hang around anyway!) but the poor fertilisation rates might be down to egg quality so the DHEA is a great idea hon.  I took it myself for a few months and got much better quality embies, good some good enough to freeze for the first time ever so I'm definitely a fan!

Good luck to all the scanners, stabbers, travellers, and EVERYONE!!!!

Love Nix
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yo Nix- Hi love, you doing ok?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

lost the plot mate. Am masquerading as a mod on the POF board, while waiting for a call back on a job offer but I'm so nervous about it that my phone is switched off  and am also psyching myself up to go to the gym. i definitely HAVE to start exercising now, and make a regular thing of it too. When I tried on my work suits (just on the off-chance that I do get a call back!) none of em fits anymore!  My  has got so big over the last year that I haven't got anything suitable to wear to an interview!  DOn't think they'd be too impressed if I turned up in a trackie and trainers somehow! 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- What's the job for mate?
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ps- well done on the gym, I still haven't ventured out of the bedroom on the Wii fit but it's exercise I guess!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne G said:


> ps- well done on the gym, I still haven't ventured out of the bedroom on the Wii fit but it's exercise I guess!


Trust me, if I had a wii-fit I wouldn't leave the house mate! The job is for another bank, similar to what I was doing before, client services basically but this time it's a temp contract (maternity cover - you couldn't make it up!) so I'm hoping that it'll be a relatively easy win, no long drawn out interview process and in 5 months time when we've got some dosh saved, I can bugger off and do another IVF cycle. Can you believe DH is also talking about taking a second job in security and also doing some sort of sponsored challenge to try and raise money for another go! Does that sound  to you or do you think it's a good idea? Thing is, I can imagine friends and rellies donating cash to a charity but not so that we can have IVF... Also it makes it all so... _public_ . We'd have pressure on us from everyone that had donated wanting to know what was happening and when...and we'd have to tell all of those people if it failed  It's weird, when he first suggested it, I knew I wasn't comfortable with the idea but it's only now I'm typing this that I've realised why it felt uncomfortable. What do you think?

How are you anyway hon, what's going on with you and J? I haven't been able to keep track of the board with all the recent to-ing and fro-ing from London!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

...Well Nix, I am sure you'll get it but maternity cover WTF!!!!!!!!!
Bless DH, ah how sweet of him but I am with you 100% on the privacy thing. I am so wary of who knows about me and who doesn't - almost protective if that makes sense. Difficult one hun.
Jas and me are ok hun, you know how it is- lots of stress , looking for jobs, up and down about IF but we have each other and I wouldn't swap that for the world.
No job yet he was turned down  doe second interview last Friday and hit him quote hard as the reason wss he wasn't confident enough in the interview!!! It wasn't the job for him and he's applied for a few this morning .
Something will come up  
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne G said:


> ...but we have each other and I wouldn't swap that for the world.
> No job yet he was turned down doe second interview last Friday and hit him quote hard as the reason wss he wasn't confident enough in the interview!!!


@rse! Well you're probably right, it wasn't the right role for him. Fingers crossed that something good comes along soon    

I must say this whole crappy experience has made me and Mike much closer too. At least one positive thing has come out of all this sh1te!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....but what the F has happened to my spelling ?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

spellings schmellings we all speak FF-ese here, it's all good!   

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Keeping the thread


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Fishy!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hello honey    

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fishy


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Girlies,

I am back and have some good news, DH is sitting looking at flights and ferries as we speak but its so so windy out there and I get sea sick    and am worried the ferry will be cancelled but anyway....

Dramatic improvement on last scan, had 2 runaways last time at 15 when the others were one at 9 and at 3 less than 5  

this time-

18, 17, 15, 13, 12, 12, 8, 7, 3 and another small one, I know half of them are too small but numbers wise I got 9 follicles, and 3 that should def make it with 3 that he reckons 50/50 so am soooo happy. I have been high as a kite that not going to be cancelled and will prob be flying over but just begining to realise not there yet, dont have blood results yet and there still the massive risk of early OV again so      but one hurdle crossed


Thinking of you other ladies scanning today  

Morning, Anne, Nix, Fishy, AnnaofC and Purlple   

Pam


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sounds great so far Pam!     that they don't pop too soon!

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Fab news Pam - Yay!

Girls - I need a quick answer - my AMH when last tested was 0.7 p/mol. Is this 0.1 on the ug/mol scale?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pam - great news  

Jo - yes I am afriad it is darling   But before you freak out remember that Missy and Hazelnut both have the same and they are both pregnant


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

am quietly freaking out now.....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie, Pam that's superb hunny!!!

I overheard a conversation this morning about ferry's that should take 5 hours taking 15hrs so good luck hunny! maybe fly?

Hello to everyone else

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jo-   but as Ally said, look at Missy & Hazlenut
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jo honey - please don't, I know its not the best of news, I found when my consultant wrote down my 0.7 then scribbled it out and said "No you are not 0.7, you are 0.1 hmmmm" but please hang in there, I think you need a visit to the miracles thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.0 big hugs, we have all had that realisation and I know its not nice


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jo Hun, sorry didn't see your post didn't mean to be so insensitive! 

   from me to you, listen to the girls, and take a look at Ally's thread, it's very uplifting!!

Sx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Jo, Nix, Ally, Purple and Anne  

The Lister just rang, they said that my Oestrogen is 3069, is that good? thought it should be higher by now? they said maybe EC on Thursday so better start getting things ready!!!! OMG scared to think

*Jo*  

*Purple* 15 hours


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps  

Alls-   thanks for your PM info, I am gonna call him today. What goes on at a TCM session?
xx

Pam- That sounds f'ing good to me love!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - TCM is traditional chinese medicine so that is the herb bit!! You do acupuncture and get prescribed herbs to take. A xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jo honey        are  you okay


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- Got ya xxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Great news Pam, good luck with getting organised.

Scan this morning showed we've lost a lentil, the others have grown marginally. E2 130 so we'll be lucky if we get an egg out of this. Dr thinks might as well continue because we're not likely to have a different outcome if we repeat.  

Hope all the others have better outcomes from their scans than me.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LW     praying for that golden follie!!!

It only takes one is your mantra for today hunny

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

LW honey - so sorry this wasn't better news for you today    you gotta hang in there and take their advice I guess, I too will be chanting for you            Come on LW ovaries - GET ON WITH IT!!


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

LW - sending you      for the lucky egg

Pam - think that level indicates three mature eggs - great news


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

LW - I'm    that your ovaries get their act together too....   

Ally, Purple, Anne - thanks for your kind words. i'm not ok really. Have been fine for ages now, really positive, getting on with life etc, but have finally had it confirmed today which scale my AMH was measured on. And it's hit me like a ton of bricks.      I can't stop crying. I don't know why, as I pretty much suspected it was the case. I know your miracle stories thread nearly by heart now Ally, and it really helps most days, but today I just feel like I need to wallow in self-pity for a while. I met DP at lunchtime and I burst into tears when I had to leave him and come home on my own - god, I've turned into a clingy, needy pyschopath!

Deep breath. I should really finish this report today, but f*ck it, I'm off to lie on my sun lounger in the sun and cuddle my puppy.

a very tearful jo x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aww bloody hell!

LW - I am  for your golden folllie!  Get that milk, protein and water down yer neck, hot water bottle strapped around your middle, and sing it with me now "GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!"

Jo -      It don't mean a THING hon, please please please look at all the people on here that have been told their AMH is crap and the don't stand a chance yet now they're posting on the bumps and babies board.  Did you see Ally's miracle stories link too?  These are not made up people, it really happened and it can happen for you too. Sod the report, chill out, have a glass of womb juice and chuck that AMH result in the BIN!       

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- you know my motto hun, it only takes one and the E2 result is quite low surely as you've only stimmed for a few days?
I bet it will be 400 by tomorrow   
hang in there follies   
xxxx

Jo x
Nix & Alls xx

Just got back in the office after been ecavuated for a bomb scare    
Stupid pranksters, don't they realise that some people have work to  do ...oh and FFing    

xxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Pam!    That's great!  Good luck with it!    

LW, I firmly believe follies can come from nowhere.  i'm sorry it's not better news, but I'm   for good stuff....      

I had a good afternoon.  Barefoot walking down by the river in the sunshine.  Occasionally   but mostly  .  And I had a BIG coffee....  

Nix, love, nothing you said upset or offended me!    But I do have absolute certainty that this pregnancy is in the past.  Clinic wants me to test again in four days, but that's really only to check I haven't got anything hanging around that shouldn't be.  I'll do it, but I do wish I could draw a line under this for now!  I rather fancy a summer without things being stick in and up me!  

 Everyone.    Sausage.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah, Peter & Katie have split up. I love them as a couple even though they argue like hell
What a shame


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Anne G said:


> Ah, Peter & Katie have split up. I love them as a couple even though they argue like hell
> What a shame


really? Is it official? That is sad. Or...maybe I'm sad for giving a sh*t....


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Anne G said:


> Ah, Peter & Katie have split up. I love them as a couple even though they argue like hell
> What a shame


Anne - Knowing them it may probably just be another one of their publicity stunts.... 

Jo -  

LW -   

Pam - You go girl! 

Hi girls, I just got my latest CD2 bloodwork back from the lab, here it is:

FSH - 13
LH - 7
E2 - 171 pmol/L
Prolactin - 171

When I first saw the fsh levels I thought, hey some improvement here  but then I saw the Oestradiol (E2) levels and I've realised that it shouldn't be that high... so it's probably the reason why my fsh is all of the sudden on the lowish side.... isn't it? Also, my prolactin levels are very high and that's probably to do with my high thyroid (tsh) levels  Any comments/suggestions will be highly appreciated.

Cheers,
Alegria x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry to post and run earlier  

Just had a quick flick through!

Nix - great news on the job front hun, it'll do you good to get some money in your pocket to spend in them froggy shops  

Jo - hi hun, sorry you're having a crap time of it, really feeling for you  

Anne - bomb scare WTF!!!!

Ally, Purps  

LW - good luck hun  

 to everyone i've missed  


Right darting off again   no news from us, still spending my weekends in a sozzled state


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alegs- Sorry hun, I can't offer advice on the e2 . Hope you're ok though?  

Fishy- yep, WTFF indeed!!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

*LW* so so    that things improve for you this cycle, how many days have you been stimming now, not many is it? if the lead one has gone maybe the others have got a chance to catch up now so        

*Jo* sorry you are feeling so down over your AMH, a cuddle with your puppy in the sun is defiitely what you need to keep you nice and distracted 

*Alegria* I dont think that your E2 looks that high, I think that is still within normal levels. Ali had the Listers range maybe she will come on later and be able to help you more 

*Anne* so inconsiderate that the pranksters dont think about wasting your FF time , I didnt know about Katy and Peter it is a shame but not a suprise.

*Anna* Glad that you are managing to get out in the sun and not feeling too bad, you definitely deserve a massive coffee 

*Dimsum* thats what I was wondering, dont they expect to be 1000/egg? so 3 eggs well thats better than none  

One more question my LH was 2 on thursday and 4 now- is this a significant rise cos surely if it goes up I ovulate? theres always something else that can go wrong with this milarke  

Pam


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a real quickie to say am breathing   each day a bit better......thanks so much for your messages girls - will catch up on PM's tomorrow but sending all of you loads of     

Me and DH going to raid the wine list at favourite Italian - in the last 48 hours have so far eaten pasta, pizza, curry, crisps, chocolate ice cream, 10 cups of coffee, 2 teas - 2 bottles of wine, 2 bottles of beer - had 4 baths and a packet of chocolate digestives    

Being really bad - just for a week  

Pam - sending a zillion   

Anne n Anna - loads of  

Nix and all the girls loads of  

Loads of Love 
Spuds
XXX


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quickly reading before my run!!  Get me!!!    

Pam - will text you later but great news  

LW - one is all it does take so sending you plenty of     Love the pics of the house.  Thanks. x

Alegria - the Lister scales say:

Prolactin - up to 500mIU/L  What scale is yours on?

FSH - follicular 3.2 - 12.2 IU/L

LH - follicular  1.4 - 15.3 IU/L

Estradiol - follicular 15 - 220 pmol/L

HTH

Love to everyone

Back later

Ali xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all A bit overwhelmed today. The parameters changes so quickly. Had another scan at CARE this am.
Follies: 27mm, 17mm, 16mm, 13mm, 11, 11, 10, 7. Had to wait til 3pm to hear Oestraial results, 4670.
Then had to wait til Lister called at 5pm! (3 emails and 3 phone calls later- dont they realise how stressful this all is).

Their plan now; another scan/bloods tomorrow. Then prob EC Thurs (which is DH's half day with his son, he's not that happy about that). I am getting sick of having magic wands shoved up me and of being on tenderhooks the whole time.
Off to do some relaxation now after phoning my sis (but I kinda dont want to talk about it all anymore).
Dh is better though, TBTJ.

Pamls: I may see you Thurs then! Good news about your follies!

LW: I am parying to the gods for you sweetie.

Annaofcumberland: Glad, you seem to have had a good kinda day.

Jerseyspuds: you enjoy those treats sweetie. Keep well.

sorry no more personals ladies, have read through but am totally whacked...

xMAG


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Mags* I am so pleased that your scan went well, so that means we both will probably be having EC on Thursday    . Your E2 sounds great, much higher than mine but then you have more eggs 

Pam


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Alli - Thank you hun


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Have to be quick as still getting everything organised for travel (hopefully) but just wanted to say good news Pam and Mags on your scans today, best of luck for EC   

LW - sent you a reply message on **, hope you got it.   that you have a golden folly or two in there on EC   

Hi everyone else.

My scan is tomorrow once I find Harley Street, never travelled that way on the tube before on my own but hopefully get there ok.

I am  that I don't have runaways (should be one of those no AF type signs for these I feel!) or am scuppered in another way that my follys haven't made much progress.

I have so much to do before I go to bed so better go and I'll report back in tomorrow when I get chance


Karen xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Back from scotland at long last, shattered like you wouldnt believe  

Just wanna say hello to everyone, will catch up tomoz as i have the day off and intend to spend the day doing as little as possible   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## hollie2 (Apr 27, 2009)

hi all

was at the glasgow royal on friday and didnt get the news we were expecting.  Was told that my amh levels was below 1 and they wont do ivf, they suggested egg donation.  was alot to take in.  what are the chance of conceiving naturally or if we were to go private.  phoned nuffield so have to make appt with own gp first.

also phone royal to make appt to talk more about egg donation, first appt is 1st september

funny thing is we are just waiting to see if 4th go of iui has worked but i doubt that very much.  had fsh, lh etc checked before starting iui and that was fine.  i thought that if fsh was ok then amh would have been as well.

also i fell pregnant before (3 years ago now) but sadly when we went for 12 week scan there was no heartbeat (stopped at 7 weeks)

just wish had a cyrstal ball.

thanks

J
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all  

Hi Hollie- sorry about your bad news. Find out what scale your AMH level is on hun from the hospital. 

karen- Good luck with scan  

kate- Glad you had a nice time hun  

Love to all, crazy day at work so sorry rubbish on personals

xxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

I thought I’d let you know this as I know some of you use the Birth Company for scans like I do. I was there for my day 4 scan yesterday which I know having a scan on day 4 is unusual for an IVF tx point of view, but as you may remember I was asked by my doctor due to my thick lining on day 2. I can honestly say that I had the most terrible experience with a sonographer. She began by asking what the point was of having a scan on day 4 as nothing would be different and then went on about how long she worked at IVF clinics and knew everything and I hadn’t been explained things properly even though I had no chance to get a word in. She then proceeded with the scan and during my extremely short scan she managed to comment on my fibroid, which my doctor already knew about, callously telling me that IVF was a waste of time and would not work for me as I had a fibroid. She was in such a rush to be somewhere else better as even though I was asked to go to my 3 o’clock scan at 2.45 the whole scan didn’t last any longer than 2 minutes. She also thought taking me into an unprepared room where there were clear signs of the previous patient would not be a problem. I am absolutely horrified by the way I was treated and I would not recommend anyone to be her patient. Anyway I’m sure FF would not like me to give any names on this thread but I’d happily give her name if you PM me so that you don’t go through the stress and heartache I’ve been through. 
Love to everyone,

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- hi gorgeous. That woman is a can I say it.......................................................
C U Next Tuesday        

Sorry to be saying the C word so early in the day girls


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I do hope you're going to write to that company and complain Pix - the woman sounds typical of the sort of arrogant, high-handed winkers that proliferate UK clinics - they need to get with the program, because if they don't keep up to date more and more people will be going abroad for better treatment.

Grrrr. God, that's made me angry. It's that sort of attitude that really gets my goat.

Oh, and when you get pregnant I do hope you'll go back there and shove your bump in her face and tell her just how much she stinks.  

Hollie - I and many others have got pregnant and carried to term with an AMH of less than one. My FSH ws normal too! Try DHEA for a few months and see how it goes, is my advice - it does help improve quality in many cases.

Anne sweetpea - how's you?

mags - massive follie count lovie! Whoo!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Miranda- I'm ok hun, how's you and Bobino?
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne your text made me laugh. You got it spot on hon! 

Hollie - We had 2 lovely ladies on this thread who recently got pregnant naturally and both have AMH reading of 0.7pmol, so there is hope.  

Miranda: I wrote an email to the clinic's head doctor/founder yesterday but haven't heard anything back yet. I was so upset and left the clinic in tears. The girl at the reception couldn't stop apologising to me and by the time she went to speak to the sonographer to find out why she was so awful to me she had gone!

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> I do hope you're going to write to that company and complain Pix - the woman sounds typical of the sort of arrogant, high-handed winkers that proliferate UK clinics - they need to get with the program, because if they don't keep up to date more and more people will be going abroad for better treatment.
> 
> Grrrr. God, that's made me angry. It's that sort of attitude that really gets my goat.
> 
> Oh, and when you get pregnant I do hope you'll go back there and shove your bump in her face and tell her just how much she stinks.


YEAH!! What she said! Flippin' 'eck Pix! Definitely write a letter and tell them she's a  and a  and she can go and  (can you tell I'm a board assistant now  )

Wotcha Mira - wha' gwan?! I miss our daily "have you peed on a stick yet?" texts   

Hollie - hi hon. So sorry you had bad news on the AMH but as Mira says, it don't mean ! Women can and have got pregnant with low AMH so this is not the end of the road hon.   

Anne - oooh you said a rudie! I'm telling!!!    

Hi Kate  - how was bonny Scotland chick?

Kazzie - fingers crossed hon, are you scanning today?  

Same to you Mag and Pam - I guess you should both get "The Call" to trigger today   

Hey Mash - your diet sounds a lot like mine! Love it!  

Hi Alegs  long time no see honey! Sorry no clue re those levels but they look ok according to what Ali posted? I hope so!   

Now Ali - could you please stop showing off with your going for runs and all the rest of it, you're making me look bad!   

Jo - how are you feeling today gorgeous?  

Fishy - yeah! Keep the p1sshead flag flying!!! I seem to be eating more than drinking which is just as well as I'm a very embarrassing drunk, I think I'm really funny when in fact people are actually laughing at me and not with me. Although typically I don't realise this until I sober up the next day...    

Hi and sorry to everyone I've missed! Bit cheesed off today, I finally got to speak to someone in detail about the job that looked so hopeful but it turns out that the salary is HALF what I was on previously. Now I'm quite keen to have some money coming in, but I can't afford such a huuuuge drop! No wonder they can't get anyone to take the job, apparently the woman went off on maternity leave a month ago and they still haven't got a replacement! Oh well, back to the drawing board!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Nix- Sorry about the job love. What a buggar


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix - what a firkin woman, she needs a huge slap round her miserable chops, complain very loudly.  Gimme the number i'll do it for you, who does the   think she is.  

Anne - morning hunny hope ur ok, have the panics eased off sweetheart?   

Nix - scotland was great petal   Drank so much jd and coke u wouldnt believe   Actually drunk the bar dry at one stage and they had to go fetch another bottle    

Mir - ditto what u said sweetie  they are so far up their own  they will end up coming back out again.  Hows our little bobster doing?  

Well girls im on cd30 2day and no af, not really suprised as didnt ovulate this cycle so god knows when she'll turn up   Have got a 3d scan booked for friday to check uterus is ok and cant have that done in the later part of af anyway so am now    like mad she stays away a couple more days.

PLUS....... we got our blood results this morning and i've emailed reprofit the results so hopefully now we can go on the waiting list. Oooooo im so excited but a little bit scared too (not cos its a donor egg, im just scared it wont work)  Im putting all my hopes and dreams into this now and if it doesnt work.....it doesnt even bear thinking about.  

Huge hugs to sam     im so sorry my darling, i was hoping with all my heart for you    

Hugs too for sausage and mash    

Best of luck for those stimming and waiting for scans sending you all loads and loads and loads of       

Catch back up again later girls, gotta go deliver scottish shortbread and birthday cards.    

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## hollie2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi all

just wanted to say thanks for your lovely replys.  it gives alot of people hope.

hope you are all doing well


x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- it will work for you hunny. Panics haven't been around for acout 4 days hun which is good  
xxxxx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Just checking in here to see how Lightweight was getting on with her last scan. Sending you  

I keep wanting to join this thread but there's so many of you it gets a bit confusing - just starting to get to grips with who's who on Jinemed thread! Will carry on lurking for a while til I get abit used to it...

xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Peewee -


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all.

Thanks for the nice welcome. 

My sore throat is a lot better today. It must be a virus as we are on the buserlin injections for our down reg, and my DH has just got over something like this. I really don't know whats worse the nasal spray or the injections.

Anna - sorry to read about your news. I know that there is nothing that I can say to make this any easier, but my thoughts are with you.

Nix- we are ever hopeful that the DHEA, reflexology, healthy eating etc will give us a BFP this time.  

Hi to Anna G, Fishy and everyone else.
Love CLaire


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

PW- Hi love  

Hi Claire


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I’ve just had a message on my phone from the head doctor at TBC. He is apologising for the sonographer’s behaviour and saying her communication skills are very poor (I experienced that very closely yesterday!) He is also suggesting I go there and see someone else for another scan. Hmmm not sure if I want to use the clinic for a while to be honest! Anyway, it’s nice of him get back to me to explain I guess.

Thanks for your support girls, you are great as usual.

Peewee: LW is carrying on with the tx and her next scan is on Wednesday when I reckon they will decide on the EC day.   

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Good that he replied. Maybe have another one? dunno - have you spoke to Romina?
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes R is fine with results hon and I really can't face going there after yesterday's trauma. I'll go elsewhere if I need to get another scan.

xx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Pixie
That's grim - I went there and found them great but will be wary for next time. What nationality was she, do you know?
Hi Anne and Alegria!
Am pleased to discover that this is where you all hang out - thought the Jinemed thread was too quiet... 
Xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello peewee, claire, hollie, anne, pixie, alegria and everyone 

Was hoping for a full day of catching but the bl00dy world is against me.  Only just got back from friends after dropping birthday card and pressie off.  Just waiting for dh to come home, then go food shopping as cupboards are bare, then go and drop off another friends card and pressie, oh and gotta pick up her flowers first.  She is 40 tomoz    and just getting over an op for endo, poor girl was expecting to be back at work on monday, me thinks not.

Still waiting to hear back from reprofit, hope they're not gonna say they need other tests done first 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Pixie - Good for you!!! After your post and PM I've phoned them to confirm my scan for tomorrow and have specifically asked not to be scanned by that stupid c**  I think their recepcionist got the message - don't mess around with us PRs  

Claire - welcome on board  

Kate, Anne, Claire, Nix, Mir -


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate & Alegs
xx


----------



## mangoeater (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi,
I just had a cycle cancelled at ARGC after 3 days stim, for lack of response.  They were not very positive about future cycles, but said I could try.

I've had several other cancelled cycles elsewhere, and several completed cycles (1-2 folls only).  Also have highish FSH, and supposedly small ovaries (ie naturally low ovarian reserve), and mom and sisters all w very early menopause (40-42).

A previous dr had recommended DHEA, which I took for 6 weeks. Then ARGC told me to get off, because it can make progesterone levels too high.  

I'm almost tempted to stop trying, and just go back on DHEA, and try  naturally.  I'll check out the "natural cycle ivf" thread to see if thats an option.

Its all very upsetting. Esp since ARGC is supposedly where desparate women go.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Greetings from suuny Istanbul   

Pixie, I am shocked at the treatment from TBC. You can complain also to the (BMUS) British Medical Ultrasonic Society where she is undoubtedly a member. Her job is to scan you and inform you of the scan results, not to give you her unprofessional untrained medical opinion about something she clearly knows nothing about. That's disgusting. As if this whole IVF cycling isn't stressful enough. She should be sacked. Name and shame I say. Then none of us have to endure such a terrible experience. I definitely would not go there after hearing this. 

Pixie 'nohut', (chickpea to those shortly coming out to Istanbul and requiring a menu translation, a translation for chick isn't in the lonely planet Turkish dictionary), you'll be out here in no time and you will have completely the opposite treatment over here. The docs do all the scans themselves, no sonographers. Dr Munip has done 2 of mine and he's great, very kind, gentle and thorough.

Hello Peewee, lovely to 'see' you on the PR thread, hope you're ok hun and taking time to think things through. I've PMed you back.

Hello Anne, Kate, Alegria, Nix and all you other lovelies  

My next scan is tomorrow morning. We had a lovely relaxing day today, chilled this morning and wondered through the market streets then went out on a Bosphorus boat trip this afternoon. Just got back to our apartment with caramel cream frappucino and orange homemade cookies and pastries. Am typing this laden with a hot water bottle. For someone with only 3 follies and 1 egg, my ovaries are certainly pretending to be doing something.

Lightweight xx


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Mango - Welcome! 3 days of stims is nothing and seems a bit early to cancel. Lots of clinics don't even give you a first scan until after a week of stims. Don't be disheartened - you could always ask for a second opinion at another clinic - the Lister in London is favoured by many poor responders.

If trying naturally is an option for you then definitely keep giving that a go. I typically only get 1 or 2 eggs as well and will do natural cycle if the medicated IVFs don't work and I can get my local clinic to do it  

Pixie - that woman should be sacked. She must be either very thick-skinned or just downright evil.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate:     

Alegria: Good for you hon! That will teach her  

Peewee: They have 2 lovely Indian sonographers who are excellent at their job but this lady I think is from Bosnia and Hercegovina.

Mangoeater: Sorry about your cancelled cycle   What was your response? Do you know what your AMH is?

LW: Oh hon I’m so happy to hear you are having a great time in Istanbul. Ahhh Bosphorus – that’s where I got married! I will be there on Friday afternoon so I really hope we can meet? Re name thing I really don’t mind giving her name but not sure if FF will be OK with this. Maybe Nix knows? Nix  

Dimsum: I know she deserves to be sacked but I'd hate myself if someone loses their job because of me.   How is 2ww going hon?

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LW- Lots of luck for tomorrow.
I am struggling with all the threads hun to keeep up so not replied on Jinemed thread too.
I'm ok hun, just really busy at work   will arrange a  meet up soon defo yes


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pix - She doesn't deserve a job when a) we pay her for a service and b) so many people are losing their jobs through no fault of their own. She's prob so horrible they'd like a way to fire her anyway!

Hmmn, Bosnia and Herzigova? Aren't they the ones with the godawful Eurovision entries? Let's boo them on Saturday, shall we?  

Welcome Mango! Though I have to confess I read your name as Maneater at first...   The ARGC is not for desperate people as such, as they don't take on everyone and have an eye on their stats all the time, hence cancelling you.
I think I'd be tempted abroad in your position?

Nix - I have no one to text at half six anymore! I'd find it hard anyway after dropping my phone in the bath last night. Hopefully it'll dry out.
Crap about the salary! Can't you tell them it's rubbish and get it upped?

Kate - I just posted on that thread where you wanted to give that lady's friend a slap! I'd like to join in too - horrendous!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Miranda7 said:


> Hmmn, Bosnia and Herzigova? Aren't they the ones with the godawful Eurovision entries? Let's boo them on Saturday, shall we?
> 
> Welcome Mango! Though I have to confess I read your name as Maneater at first...


    Mir you crack me up!!

Kate: Don't forget to replenish your walnut whip stock while you are shopping honey.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

oh god, is that awful Euovision on this week?
There are some awful freaks on that show   

Thank god I'm going out - and I'm gonna have a large amount of white wine spritzers      and I'm gonna    like a nut case and maybe even do my party piece - break dancing /greek dancing/moon walking into the irish jig!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne G said:


> Thank god I'm going out - and I'm gonna have a large amount of white wine spritzers     and I'm gonna   like a nut case and maybe even do my party piece - break dancing /greek dancing/moon walking into the irish jig!!!!!!!!!!!


   

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> Welcome Mango! Though I have to confess I read your name as Maneater at first...


One track mind innit  

I posted on that thread too Mira... unbelievable! Oh and no go on the salary, it's non-negotiable. @rse! Never mind, I'm sure something will come along eventually!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It is, isn't it? Can't believe anyone could be that cruel.  

Still, between you, me and Kate we'll polish her off no probs.

Gah... non-negotiable? Baskets!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AAAARGH!!!  I have just looked again at the contract I signed for the gym and unless I'm going completely barmy it looks like it's going to cost me something like 60 bloody euros a month! How the  did I manage to get sucked into that?! I'm SURE when we were talking it was something like 25/month and yet she's suckered me into making a first payment of 139euros + 5 more payments over the year of 115 each...  How'd that happen


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You'd better get your cheeks down there and start working out, girlfriend!

Better make it worth it - you'd have to be there every day to get value out of that one.

Anne... how can you not like Eurovision? Philistine!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mira- It's entertaining I guess     

Nix- I hate bloody gym contracts!!! Well had to get out of . My brother had to say he'd moved to Cyprus to get our of his!!!!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

You must be mad Mira, not even in central London when I was working would I consider paying that much for a flipping gym contract. OK they've screwed 2 months worth out of me, but that's all they're getting as I was going to pay the rest by giving them post dated cheques but I haven't got my new cheque book yet, fortunately! Dyamn tief dem!



Anne G said:


> Nix- I hate bloody gym contracts!!! Well had to get out of . My brother had to say he'd moved to Cyprus to get our of his!!!!!!


  Now that's what I call a get-out clause!

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nix so you will go to the gym eveyday and pay 60euros on top!  If I go to gym ever, I'd expect them to pay me for making all that effort!

Anne - enjoy your   

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Pix nice to see you posting again, sorry about your experience with the scan - i suppose one good thing about my treatment here is that my IVF doc always does the scans but he could still be insensitive  Pix when do you go to Turkey?

Hi everyone else, sorry just lurking at the moment but thinking of you all

LW   

sorry i have no idea where anyone else is at

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yay Zuri is here!! How are you hon? I read on ** about your drunken nights sometimes!   Good to see you are enjoying life again.  
I’m off to Turkey on Friday hon – bricking it as you can imagine!  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Z  

Pix x


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

I think eurovision is worth it just to hear Terry Wogan. I hope he hasn't given it up. He's accents great and he's comments are priceless. Claire


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Pixie75 said:


> Dimsum: I know she deserves to be sacked but I'd hate myself if someone loses their job because of me.


It wouldn't be because of you, Pixie - it would be because of her actions.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Good old Tezza!!!!!
xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening Girls

Trying to keep up but may have it all rse about face so apologies in advance 

*Pix* - get that low down 2nd rate going to lose the eurovision song contest bird out of a job right now !!!! What a witch !! How dare she treat you like that - this poo is hard enough without madame insensitive (thinks shes fertility expert) idiot rse - pheeeewwww - glad to get that off my chest 

*Nix* - thanks for your msg - you make me laugh so very much - you've got to get out of that gym contract or use it - me and Gav got stuck with one in the City for a bl**dy year .......guess how many times we went .......BFZero arghhhhhhhh !!!! - Cost £89 a month so nearly a grand for doing zilch - thats almost enough for all my pee sticks 

*Donkey, Sam n Suzie* and all - thanks for your msgs xxxx

*Pam* - I am ecstatic at your response !!!      for you on Thursday - how fantastic !! - Watch out for that scary sandwich bird 

*Anne* - helloo - enjoy your dodgy dancing chick !

*Anna Sausage* - sending you loads of   - are you doing ok ?

*Purps* - massive massive   on the DH front I know I keep banging on about counselling but only cos we would have been stuffed without it - is it something you could have a go at ? xxxxxxxx

*Dimsum, Donkey, LW, Suzie, Slycett, Mangoeater, Alegria, Zuri, Ali* and anyone Ive missed - sending massive 

PS - Gang - what is DHEA ? Is it something for me I wonder ?

PPS - Warning - as well as being Mama Mia fan - am monster Eurovision fan and will - as is traditional since birth - be having eurovision party......home made score charts will be made - unless of course Ive already flippin missed it ! DISASTER though as Terry not doing it any more 

Loads of Love
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix wishing you LOTS and LOTS of luck lovely you deserve it

Yes I have been hitting the bottle big time   hubby thinks I'm possessed! but also happy as I am now a cheap date after 5 months of no drinking  downside is the hangovers  still recovering today from Friday and Saturday nights antics! oh dear 

I think i need to calm it down a bit now though - had my fun - need to think about my eggies in 3 months time!

Hi Anne my lovely how are you? xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - I had my    ready for that horrid woman who was mean to our Pixie but before I had chance to state that I didn't wish to see her, a man came for me so knew I should be ok  

There was a point when I thought I needed to book a flight for tomorrow and this house was all in a fluster because there was a misunderstanding about follicle sizes at Turkey because on my report there were three sets of measurements and a mean value.

Anyway its seems we are talking mean value so have been told to have another scan on Thursday (yep going there again but already checked it won't be the * * next Tuesday doing it!) and fly out Friday.

My scan showed my endometrium thickness was 12.0 mm, On my right ovary there were 5 follicles measuring 12.7 mm, 9.2 mm, 7.5 mm, 11.7 mm and 15.0 mm. On the Left Ovary there were 3 follicles measuring 13.7 mm, 12. 4 mm and 8. 9 mm

I wish the 15.0 mm one was a bit smaller as I think it could be a contender to runaway but praying things are good when I go back on Thursday. 

Can anyone tell me if the sizes are ok or it looks like I might have a runaway again?

Have to have dinner as been frantic here until about five oclock with thinking we had to be ready to go at 2am tomorrow morning so will be back later to read through properly but thought would update with my scan results.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Kazzie - That's great results   . I think you shouldn't worry about the 15mm one yet, it should be alright  . Good luck with dh's fear of flying    Are you going straight from the airport to the clinic for a scan? They might trigger you on Sat/Sun    

Zuri, Spuds, Dimsum, Lightweight -


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey gals,

Been "off board" for a couple of days and I don't stand a chance of catching up so big love to all really...

Karen - that looks like an amazing crop to me, this cycle is looking very promising for you

I've had a low few days but after reading Dr Google's finest last night I have decided to give DHEA another go - there are loads more positive studies than I remember (or maybe I'm just better at researching now) and I need to do something to revive that glimmer of hope... Bring it on.

xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Pix - that woman was totally out of order and should be in a different position. Good for you for complaining. I had a horrific experience with a midwife who scanned my when I mc'd at 7 weeks. I should have complained, but I was in shock and too fragile. Pretty sure she doesn't work there anymore thank god. Good luck in Turkey  

Nix - bummer about the gym!

Zuri - I'm a cheap date too, 1 glass and I'm wrecked! 

Spuds - I used to have eurovision parties at uni! 

LW  and Pam - I am routing for you both    

Mangoeater - day 3 seems incredilbly early to cancel? I wonder whether they've done it because they are not hopeful, and don't want to risk damaging their success stats (which are the highest in the country I believe?) Definately get another opinion. 

Anne - you make me    

Karen - those sound fantastic...don't think you have a runaway...it would need to be much bigger I think. Looks like you have a bumper crop!     

Hi Anna, Dimsum, Algeria, Kate, Donkey, LJ, Purps , CDP, Miranda, Ali, Ally, Donley, Almond, Hazelnut, Ladyvand all the PR ladies

My puppy has just taken me for a walk, well a run really, I'm so unfit! I have to admit to loving eurovision! I used to But it won't be the same without Terri. Isn't Graham Norton hosting it now? Not keen on our entry, think the song is really naff, but the euros might like it!

I bought Closer today (classy I know!), there's an article in there about how Coleen Rooney is really unhappy about all the weight she's gaining at 4 months pg, really wound me up! We would all kill to be 4 months pg and not give a stuff about weight gain    

Anna x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Mash, I'm doing okay.  Probably my worst day today, though, all anxious and angry and snarling inside.    It's a familiar mood, just means I've got stuff to process.  Plus I thought the bleed was pretty much over, but it had a sting in its tail.  Ho hum.  How about you?

Anyway.  Took out my frustrations on the front verge tonight - it's strimmed into submission again!

 to all.  Kazzie, those look great to me!  I seem to remember I had two follies in the low 20s two days before EC, and we managed 3 eggs.


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I lost the post I was writing last night so hopefully I'll remember all that I was hoping to say.

Pam - I think that is really a good response. I had 7 follies on my right ovary and 3 seemed to be leading, the other 3 were quite small and one was somewhere in the middle. They managed to get 5 eggs - one was immature and the other 4 fertilised. Good luck for EC!  

LW - I'm so sorry things are going as you had hoped. Hopefully you just need a few more days of stimms. Good luck for your scan on Wednesday.  ^reiki

Nix - sorry about the job. Hopefully one will come along soon.

Kate - Hope your weekend was a good one. Good luck with Reprofit.  

AnnaofC - How are you doing hun?   Showers are optional at this time and chocolate prescribed  

Jo - sorry to hear about your AMH. Its hard actually hearing the news even if you suspected it. Take your time to recoever from this blow and then when you are ready have a look at the miracle thread of all the ladies who have gotten that BFP or have their babes who were also told that they were unlikely to get pg.

Alegria - can they sort out your thyroid function first?

Fishy - Hi

Pix - sorry about the scan. What a *&%[email protected]!   How dare she comment! Pleased you heard back from the head doc. Will they refund your money? I know that's not the thing you care about but I feel they should pay in some way. Did you at get any useful info about your follies and lining?

Hollie - You must be reeling from this info, its a lot to take in.   The others have already offered suggestions and I would like to echo them. Perhaps a second opinion at somewhere like the Lister that are used to deeling with PRs might help. DE is certainly an option but it is a big step and one that you will need some time to think about.

Mango - sorry about the cancelled cycle.   That wasn't very long to stim. At my clinic the first scan is on day 6 to 8. Do you know your AMH? what stims and dose were you on?

Kate - Hope you had a fab time this weekend. Good luck with Reprofit.  

Karen - those follies look good! I wouldn't worry about the lead follie.  

Hi Anne - how are you lovely?

Hi Ally - thanks for all your lovely words and support (have I said that already, anyway thanks).

Hi Zuri - glad to hear that you are letting your hair down.  

Missy - how you doing? Do you have more scans comming up?

Sam -    

Ali - I'm impressed with all that running!   Perhaps it'll motivate me..... or not  

 Donkey, Hazelnut, Mir, Almond, Alegria, Dimsum, Jspuds, Anna, Lucy, Steph, Becka, Laura and everyone else.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Bloody hell this is a busy thread - no hope of me keeping up with it...

Just popping by to say that's the lady I had for my 1 scan there and I really liked her - but I lived in former Yugoslavia and was so thrilled to have someone to chat to from there and I took it as a "sign"  - plus she went on about how great my ovaries are (HA!!!!!) and said could it be male factor. Which I w as extremely chuffed about at the time but thinking about it isn't really that professional as she's not a fertility consultant. Plus I skipped off to Istanbul with my "ovaries of a 35 yr old" to discover they're in fact clapped out. But that's not her fault....

Does sound like she was pretty unprofessional with you Pixie but also the Yugoslavs have an unfortunate manner that you have to get used to - very dour.....

Karen - hope those sizes are good   - they sound it to me but I am a mere beginner compared to all ye old time poor responders, and I know nothing... 

Anne - glad to hear about the white wine spritzers - isn't it great being back on the bottle?

How do any of you keep up with this board

xxxxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hollie: I think its good to get a second opinion, from a clinic used to treating women with low amh, like Lister or ARGC....

Pixie: I am shocked at your experience at Birth Company. It is completely unacceptable for any of that to have happened. She should be keeping her opinions to herself for starters. Its not up to sosnographers to discuss their findings they just need to report. You must write a formal letter of complaint (and threaten to expose them) and expect a big apology. She clearly has major problems.

Nix : sorry to hear about that job. I just persuaded DH not to apply for a project today cause the salary was less than working at starbucks .....

Mangoeater- sorry to hear that. But I agree with Dimsum, it seems a bit quick to cancel after 3 days!

Kazzie - your follies look great! Its very hard to know with follies as far as I can gather, cause they all change etc

Annaofcumberland - hope you are ok sweetie. 

Suzie - hope you are doing ok

Hi to everyone. ....

Had yet another scan today. Some follies grown 1-2mm so at least five are of a mature size. Oestradial up too.
Anxious day waiting to hear from Lister. Finally got a call at 5.30pm! I ws a bit annoyed cause I had waited since 1.30pm (when they had the blood results). But we have the go ahead for EC Thurs am. Once I got the call I felt alot better.

xxxMAG


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Just a quick hello everything has been manic.
Lots of love to you all
xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow that's a fab scan Mags! Congrats

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG         

Sorry girls we just had email from reprofit.......we are booked in for egg collection march 29th next year, with a 3or5day blast transfer. I cant believe it im so happy im almost    

Sorr for the me post


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

just lost a long post by being soooo stupid and instead of looking down the page, I hit the back button 

*Pix* cant believe the ultrasonographer was such a woman, its all very well saything that its her manner etc but its not acceptable and what are they going to do about it  that could be someone who knows nothing about IVF and this is her first experience of this and is now going to leave totally devestated and permanently effected . When are you going to be flying to Turkey? 

*Nix* these organisations get your money one way or another  can you cancel or are you going to have to gym it like mad to make your moneys worth  sorry about the job 

*Spuds* I used to make the cardboard scorecards too   DH hates Eurovision though so prob wont be watching it  how are you feeling today, thankyou so much for the message 

*Anne* wish I could be there to watch you after your white wine spritzers  

*AnnaofC* Sorry that you are feeling down,   it will take a while to get over this so take care of yourself  

*Zuri* Hi hun 

*Karen* the 15mm one doesnt seem that much bigger than the others so   it wont be a runaway  good luck on thursday  

*LW* I think you have your scan tommorow dont you, I will be thinking about you and      

*Peewee* I agree, totally impossible to keep up with this thread, I need to quit work to keep up  

*Sobroody* what type of puppy do you have and how old is it?, I want another puppy, another substitute baby really but have 3 dogs already so think DH will divorce me 

*Suzie* thanks for your message, it is very reassuring 

*Donkey, Miranda & Dimsum*  

*Ali* Nice chatting last night 

*Slycett*



slycett said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Sorry girls we just had email from reprofit.......we are booked in for egg collection march 29th next year, with a 3or5day blast transfer. I cant believe it im so happy im almost


        am so happy for you 

*Mags* dont the Lister realise how stressful it is waiting for that call, especially when they are meant to have closed at 5 and you need to know if you are triggering or not, I am so pleased all is going well for you but wont be joining you on thursday now sorry 

Well for me it has been such a strange day

I went for my scan this am and my follicles were 20, 20, 15, 13, 13, 12, 10, 9 and a couple of tiddlers so 8 follicles, they were happy and said almost def that Lister will go for thursday which is what they said when the Lister nurse rang yesterday, the big ones have got bigger but others about the same but they said they are still big enough to catch up when triggered. Went to college and waited for the Lister to ring at 2.30... nothing, so at 3.30 I left a message- nothing by 5 I was getting worried and rang the secretaries who said one of the nurses would ring me .... at 6 Marie Wren rang I was worried then and thought she was going to cancel me.

She said that they had had a case conference and discussed my case. They had realised that it was exactly the same as the first cycle and that they were about to respond in exactly the same way so wanted to discuss it. My bloods are exactly what they were when I triggered last time and follie sizes the same with the same 2 leads on the same side which I hadnt realised. They said that when triggered I hadnt responded as well as expected last time and just seem slower to respond and this cycle is going exactly the same way sooooooooooo............... on reflection a decision has been made to hold on a bit longer last time I had 5 eggs but 2 immature and they think exactly the same will happen if they make the same decision again which they were about to. She said she wants 5 eggs out of me and thinks she can get them so wait and maybe egg collection friday or saturday

I have already handed in my sick note, booked the time off work, put flights on hold... and now not going for 2 days. Plus need blood and scan again tommorow and obviously the clinic closed locally before 6 so dont have an appointment. I am now going to need to go to college tommorow but also leave for an appointment if I can get one

My head is all over the place 

Anyway- sorry for the long post

Pam


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate:         Fab news honey! I'm so SO happy for you.   

Pam: It all sounds very stressful and inconvinient but when you get 5 eggs it will be worth your while. Wishing you LOTS of luck.   

Suzie: Honey when are you testing? I am    for you, I can't imagine how you must feel. I'm off to Turkey on Friday am - wish me luck!

Kazzie: PM'd you back.   

AnnaofC :    

Zuri aka pisshead! You have a lot of time before you give up drinking. Enjoy your life hon.  

Mag: Good luck with your EC on Thursday    I hope you get lots of juicy eggs.

Sobroody: I am watching the Eurovision as well and I can't stop    

Spuds: You made me laugh! Get is off your chest for me too hon   

Does anyone else inject 3 times a day? My tummy really hurts and it looks very lumpy and bruised already and I'm only on day 5!  

Pix xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix - thanx hunny bun     To be honest petal i only injected once a day while dr and then twice while stimming, but never injected in me tummy.  Cant bear people touching my tum as the   butchered me when taking my appendix out   

Pam - best of luck in sorting everything out sweetheart      no wonder you are going crazy with it all. Heres some       to take on ur flight.  

Sorry i've been so crap at personals lately girls, im trying really hard but me heads all over the place   Will try and do better i promise


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Pix* 3 times a day  what are you injecting, I inject twice in the evenings but my stomach is so huge there are plenty of new spots to use everyday and I wouldnt notice if it did go lumpy  

Good luck for friday


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Slycett* thanks for the    feel like I need it, I am so worried I will OV especially seeing as Jaya was worried it was going to happen almost a week ago and said EC Monday if not cancelled 

I am so pleased that you have some good news  , 10 months isnt long


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Kate - that's brill news chicka! Congrats, you must be stoked

Pix - 3 times? Really? Why 3 times? Or are your stimms in doses so you have to do multiples? Cant' believe it's here already, seems so quick.

Pam - they don't call it a rollercoaster for nothing, eh?! So pleased things are looking up, it's really turned around in 48 hours for you which is just excellent.

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pam - 46 weeks hunny, and     it works and i'll be 38 weeks preggers by the christmas...not that im counting my chickens or anything    Sweetie i think the if docs are learning all the time about we respond plus with regular scans and bloods they are keeping right on top of it for you   

Lucy - i am over the moon and that is an understatement   

We are on a mega economy drive now, not buying birthday, anniversary or xmas pressies for each other, and only spending a tenner on all kids at xmas this year.  Adults will have make do with some home made fudge and a card


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girls

Just popping on before bed to say:

Kate: woohoo!! yay!! fabarooni!! So chuffed for you darling   

Pix - ooh 3 injections sweety thats rough but I heard that good things come in threes so maybe this could be a theme for this cycle       

Pam - oh how frustrating but great news they are so positive that is wonderful - good luck girl x

Lucy - thanks so much for your PM hon - shall read tomorrow - need my sleep so bad x 

Suzie - hiya! How is your mum sweetheart? Not long now to test, what day will it be?? 

LW - good luck to you too sweetheart      

Mags - great news on follies 

Did you all know that Juicy had had a little boy on Saturday?? I just read it over the way but don't remember seeing an announcement here!! I will do one from me anyway (albeit a few days late!!)

CONGRATULATIONS TO JUICY AND MR JUICY
ON THE BIRTH OF THEIR BABY BOY!!

HIP HIP HOORAY!! 
        
​


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Congratulations Juicy!!    Alls thanks for telling us hon. 

Yes 3 flipping times a day!! I have this microflare protocol which gets me injecting Lucrin am & pm every 12 hours and then I also have a giant stimm drug in the evening.   Ouch and ouch!!    

Pam I hope it all goes OK and you get your EC soon.   

Lucy


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Pix - 3 a day ouch!   I was starting to struggle with the 2 injections near the end and I was fortunate to only have oene bruise and lump. Hang in there Pix, you're nearly there!  

Pix & Ally - thanks for your messages. OTD is tomorrow    . That's why I'm up so late - trying to deny that tomorrow is test day. I'm going in for a blood test. I'll probably be there as they open the clinic  . I have no symptoms, in fact I had more symptoms during stims. This waiting really messes with your head  . I'm starting to run out of stories as to why I'll come in late. Oh dear I really don't like lying to my colleagues but I'd rather they didn't know. They are a very caring bunch and so they would be continually asking me about the process, etc. Oh well, tomorrow is it. 

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Kate thats fabaroony!! the time will fly by!

Pix     thanks for giving me the green light to drink more   oh dear whats happening to me, also been partaking in quite a few herbal cigarellos too! going off the rails a bit me thinks 

Congrats Juicy

Pam - I'll reply proper on t'other thread but blimey nothing is stright forward for you is it honey xxx

Right off to bed - night girls

x

P.S soz Suzie just saw your post as I posted, wow test day tomorrow!! good luck!!! any symptoms?


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Kate: I  am so happy for you sweetie!

Pam: Have just pm'd you then read your post, again sorry its not going ahead. I was luckier than you I got my call from the Lister at 5.35pm today! I did the exact same as you and called the reception, its not good is it, especially as they dont even reply to say they've received the results....On the positive side you should take heart that they are really looking after you and have really considered your case. I know its messy and frustrating but you will get there and they are trying to get you the best shot! I asked ivf nurse Libby about my enormous follie and she said really dont worry ( I expect she'd say the same to you) maybe call or email tomorrow and share the anxiety?

Suzie -  a huge gazillion sized ball of luck for you tomorrow hun.
xMAG


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Suzie:     I will be    for BFP for you hon. Hope your blasts are turning into 2 little prawns now.   Let us know how you get on. Ps: Not sure if you got my mobile number rights cos I never received any texts from you unless you never texted me of course 

Zuri: So you started doing some Chinese herbs now then hon    Good for fertility you know!! tut -tut naughty girl!  

xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Suzie - really good luck for OTD tomorrow   

Pixie - you poor thing having to experience that!  And you poor tummy    It will be worth it though  

Juicy - congratulations to you  

Mags - sounds like you have a batch of gorgeous little follies there    Enjoy your drug-free day tomorrow.

LW - good luck for your scan  

Kate - exciting times for you  

Welcome to the new ones!!

Hi to the regulars !!

Quick question......

Been on DHEA for about 7 weeks.  AF is usually around CD 26-28ish, occasionally a bit longer or shorter.  This month it has not arrived and I am now on CD 32.  This is unheard of.  Is it cos it is making my progesterone too high?  
BTW - defo not pg as not had sex!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck Suzie!              

Pam, I think it's great that they're discussing your case and modifying your treatment to suit YOU and not their procedures.... what we all dream of!      

Sorry, just a quickie from me.  Is the sun shining where you are?  It's GORGEOUS up here!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck for testing this morning Suzie!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Suzie      good luck for testing


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls thanks for your replies.

LW - hope everything is looking good at your scan today   

Mags and Pam, good luck for your egg collection, Pam glad you are being considered as an individual   

Pix, thanks for you PM, look forward to meeting you and LW. I was right you are petite and glam. 


I am going to feel like a giant next to you and LW! 

Kate congrats on your schedule with Reprofit!

right have to go and have an appointment, BBL

Karen xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all  

Suzie- hun,   for you  

Mag & Pam - For tomorrow girls  

Kate- Wow hun, I had   in my eyes too. Yippee  

Pix & Alls & Ali  

karen-   when are you off? 

Rubbish on personals at the mo, sorry girls, struggling a bit

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Juicy- Congrats hun,   . Hope you post soon and let us know you're both ok


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies!

Congrats Juicy & mr J on the birth of your little man! hope you are enjoying getting to know him!!

Suzie good luck!

Pix I'm blood y furious at that scan lady for making you cry!!! Witch! Do you want me to go and make her cry? Cos I will for you hunny!

and    for your3 injections a day!   

Pam, I'm sure marie wren is putting you first which gives me a warm fuzzy feeling! So pleased for you!

Nix bloody job and gym [email protected]   

Ali no advice really my AF was the same on DHEA, accupuncture made icycle a bit longer though 

Ally,  

Anne    sorry you're finding it tough, this rollercoaster is a nightmare!!

Mags, we had conselling before, but we are talking now and I'm realising he's actually vert homesick and I really don't undersatnd how much that effects him, but I'm trying, I guess we always say people take stuff out on those closest too them and in his case that's me, but we're much better now

Hello to EVERYONE else must go and do some work for now!

Love & BIG hugs to you all!!

Thank you for all your support ladies, it means so much!!!

Sx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm Lisa, and I'm new on this thread.  Been reading some of the other boards and occassionally posting but don't have much time these days between jobs and feeling absolutely exhausted.

I'm on my first cycle of IVF.  DH has low sperm count + slow movers hence ICSI recommended.  We did manage to conceive naturally back in 2002 together but unfortunately had a miscarriage at 11 weeks and nothing since then.  

I've been D/R on Buserlin since 21st April then went onto Fostimon stimming drugs on 7 May.  As far as I was aware at that point it was just male factor problems.  I go in for my first scan yesterday to check follies and was shocked to discover there are only 2 measurable follies with a possible 3 tiddlers that could still grow.  It just seemed so few after reading on these boards of people getting so many more follies.  I was too much in shock to ask many questions about sizes of follies, whether more could grow in the next week etc but the nurse said I had been put on Fostimon as it's a new drug which is supposed to be better for people like myself who don't appear to have as many follies available.

I was also advised that 2 of the tiddlers are on my right ovary which is a little high, again not sure of the implications of this but it sounded like it could be a problem!

My next scan is on Monday 18th and whilst I'm trying to remain positive, I wondered if anyone could advise on things I can maybe do to increase my chances of follies developing?  And also what questions I should be asking at my next scan ie. what do the numbers mean that I hear some of you discussing.  What makes a good quality follie etc.  If I only get 2 follies, surely my chances are slim as I believe not all will fertilise although I'm not sure what the stats are on this.

Any help or guidance appreciated.  Was feeling positive about the whole IVF thing and after yesterday I now just feel so crap as I just didn't think for a minute that there may be fertility problems from both ends.

Just started 2 new p/t jobs too which isn't good timing, they both know I will be off for 3-5 days for a small "gynae" op that I'm getting as I didn't want to tell them the truth while I'm still on probationary period but I can't afford to take any more days of sick when I'm only 3 weeks into the jobs so I'm trying to get as much rest as possible around my jobs although I'm finding that although I'm tired I'm lucky to sleep beyond 7am in the morning which is a real hassle when I don't need to be up until 9.30am.  I suppose keeping busy at work takes my mind of things anyway and because I'm still in training the worload isn't too heavy yet but today I just feel so down, it's going to be a struggle to force myself to go to work.  Start at 12pm, finish at 4pm and then tonight my other job evening shift starts at 6pm finishes at 10pm.  Tommorrow I could have a lie in if only I could sleep.


Lisa


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Lisa- welcome to this thread. Sorry to hear about your scan results. I really can't think of any other questions for you to ask. Just try and stay as positive as possible. Sending you lot's of positive energy    

Pix- I had three injections a day on my last cycle and although I had them in my thighs it was still very sore by the end. Stay strong, it's nearly over.

Hi to Anne G, Karen, Zuri and everyone else.

Love Claire


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Pix - I must check your number then. Can you PM me your no. How are you feeling? If you need some distracting let me know.  

Lisa - sorry to hear you don't have as many follies. I would suggest having at least 60g of protein per day, about 2 litres of water, the most nutritous diet you can have and multi-vits, omega 3. Lots can change over a week new follies may develop and/or the smaller ones will grow. It is possible to get a 100% fertilisation rate. I suppose if I was in your shoes I would ask how many follies would they want before going to EC? Also ask about your E2 (oestradiol) - the higher it is the better - I'm assuming your clinic doing blood tests with each scan. Hope that helps. Good luck!  

Anne-    

Juicy - Congratulations!

I'll do more personals later. I'm just really popping in to tell you my news. I did a pee stick test and it said  . I went into the clinic for them to check beta levels and they will let me know them this afternoon. I am stunned! I know what a negative feels like and I'm just stunned about a positive. I cried with relief. DH is stunned too. Now I'm just praying that this little one stays with us. Wow this is possible with a low AMH!

Thank you all for your support and good wishes - I've really needed them. I was going  

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic news Suzie.    

We got back from Tunisia last night.  After a rocky start (AF arriving plunged me into such a bad mood I couldn't lift myself out of it for 3 days which is very unusual for me), we had a lovely time.  Didn't do very much at all.  Apart from eat that is, it was all inclusive and there was a massive buffet every day.  Most days I had 3 pain au chocolat for breakfast, massive lunch with pud, massive dinner with pud and donuts and coffee in the afternoons.  I haven't the courage to see if I have put back on the whole 10lb I lost since xmas  

I have had a very quick skim through a few pages and a can't believe how many of you are cycling at the moment.  I don't know where you all are though.

If anyone has the time, could you repeat any major news so I don't ignore someones good or bad news.

We only got back about midnight last night and I have to go to work in a minute so I will be back later on

Pix.  I did read about your 3 jabs a day.  Poor you.  I so hope it will be worth it for you .

P.S.  I think I had better change my snow picture for a sun one this evening, it might bring the nice weather back


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Suzie congrats hunny so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome back Tracey hunny!

Sx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG, OMG, OMG!  Suzie!   What fantastic news!  Everything crossed for the beta....    

 Anne.  You're allowed to struggle, babe.

Hi Lisa!  

I am broke, I am snowed under at work, so I think I'm going to take a couple of hours and go shopping for a cardi and some sandals.

This makes perfect sense, right?


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Suzie - Great news, congrats!!!!   

Tracey - Welcome back   

 to the rest of the gang!

Alegria x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Suzy - Congratulations!! Good luck with the Beta later  

Anne, Pix, Ali -     

Tracey - Welcome home honey - we have missed you alot!! Glad you had a good time and don't worry about the eating, a holiday is just that, a holiday from diets, stresses, IF the lot    My news is that I am off to Washington to do this study on Saturday  

Purps - i am sorry this is so late but I just wanted to say I am really sorry that you are having more probs with DH. I understnad what everyone says about men coping with things in different ways etc but I do feel that his behaviour has been rather immature, there isn't really an excuse for this type of behaviour, we are all in this together as couples and we need to support each other, you can't spend all your energy pandering to his moods, homesick or not, you could do with more support at the moment    (I really hope I havent spoken out of turn, I just think you are so lovely and don't need this extra stress) Are things better now??   

Anna of C - you crack me up!!   makes perfect sense to me, never a better time!! 

I am in a foul mood today, woke up fine, but just had a realisation that NOTHING in my life is in my control at the moment and that is a horrible feeling, on top of the obvious IF, looks like we may have only a few months left in our flat and the landlord is not being flexible at all, work is p!ssing me off as i am being treated like a 16 year old on work experience, print this, print that, print this, print that, staple that, file that, F*CK THAT!!   If I could walk I would (and this is a family business)   Oh yes and AF no where in sight, bloody day 42 now


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo-hoo! A BFP Susie - well done you! 

Lots of luck for the bloods!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Suzie - Congrats dude!           
Excellent news!
Nicki


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Suzie: OMG OMG!!! Fantastic! Congratulations! You give us so much hope. Take it easy hon just tell work you can’t be @rsed to work today and go home.  
I’ll PM you my number. Xxx

Purps: You go girl – make her cry!   That will teach her! Hope you and hubby are OK honey. 

Tracey: Yay you are back! I bet you are as brown as a berry now.   You did make me laugh with your post. What is it that we eat on holidays for England!   I am the same, I eat very little at home but whenever I go away I lose the plot. Oh well, you deserved it. 

Kazzie: My new ** friend.   Thanks for the compliment honey - hope to meet you in Istanbul soon. 

Anne: Did you wii last night honey.  

Mir/Ally/Alegria/Anna/Nicki: Morning lovely ladies.      

What is it with me and meeting the rudest people on planet these days? Some idiot tripped me over at the station this morning and I fell over.   He then shook his head and walked off!!   Arghh – I (and my hormones! ) quickly got up and run after him and I was like “EXCUSE ME EXCUSE MEEEE”!  He wasn’t expecting it at all as he turned around with a half @arsed smile on his face and then    I don't remember what I said but I remember people getting out of my way on the way back!   Honestly he was so thick skinned I’m sure if I smacked him on the face he wouldn’t have felt a thing! 

Lots of love everyone,

Hormonal pix! xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Suzie- OMG- That is just marvellous hun, SO SO pleased for you ,,, and now for a little dance...

                    

Yippee!!!

Tracey- Hello lovely   nice to have you back , glad you enjoyed hols in the end hun  

Ally- Ah hun, WFT. Sorry you are feeling so s hite at the mo. it will pass hun.  

Pix- I Wii'd for 30 mins yay!!!!! 

hey girls, I'm gonna have my downstairs lady garden tended to this evening.... just thought I'd share that with you all   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix - FFS!! Bloody @rsehole, he is bloody lucky I wasn't with you I would have knocked him out the mood I am in!! 

Anne - thanks honey pie - and good news on the lady garden, I think that is a step in the direction of CONTROL!! I was going to do mine but Ben is away for 3 weeks, thought I would save it for just before he returns, bit of a treat


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Bloody hell, I didn't finish your post.... what a tossy ******, knob head.     

Alls- Oooh, Ben's in for a treat and a half!!
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

look how my post has been changed     
What I actually said was...........
"what a   head"

Thats cracked me up!!
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally I think between the two us he would have had some serious damage!  

I’m sorry you are not feeling great hon. I know the feeling and nothing makes it any better. Sending you lots of    . Hang in there hon, not long before you go now.  
xxxx

Anne:   

xxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh Suzie that is fantastic news - I just skim read 20 pages to find your news - should have just gone straight to today!
I really hope the beta is good and this one (or two) sticks for you.    

Sorry Anna of C it didn't work out for you this time but as you said you did get a positive so that in itself is really great news!  

Sam - I know you know I am here if you need a chat any time.  

Ally - so excited for you for Saturday. I am really     you get a nice person to share with for the time you are there!! 

Pixie - I haven't quite worked out what is happening with your cycle - are you still going on Friday?    

I know there are loads of you cycling at the moment and wishing you all the best - sorry I can't keep up with everyone's follicles!!   

Congratulations to Juicy!!   

Hi Anne, Ali, Almond, Tracey, Kate, Kazzie, Pam, LW, Donkey, Fishface, Nix, Purple, Alegria (have you had your follow up with Dr M yet? I am off to see him on Fri) and anyone else I have missed. 

Sorry if I have missed any important news.

I had my 9 week scan yesterday and everything seems ok but still being very cautious in my optimism especially as I spent all Sat in A +E with low pain and weird discharge (sorry tmi) - waiting for results to see if I have some kind of infection in my tubes!! Also have continuous discomfort in my tummy so I spend most of my time worrying! However yesterday was a good day for me, I almost relaxed for the first time in ages! Had my NK cells retested yesterday as well so should find out about that either Fri or Mon and then will know what is the next step in terms of treatment. One step at a time. 

Lots of love

Missy xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Just a quickie to say CONGRATULATIONS SUZIE!!!      for a nice big number on the bloods this arvo!  

And another lot of CONGRATS for Juicy too!  

Missy - FANTASTIC that your scan went well yesterday!  that there's nothing to worry about with those pains and discharge   

Pixie - good for you hon! Glad you gave him what for!

Ally - pass the punchbag when you've finished with it!  Oh no sorry I forgot I'm going to the gym today to work out all my frustrations...   You know what missus? The old witch might not have shown her face yet, but she can't be far away if your mood is anything to go by!  Get yourself some raspberry leaf tea and some Bromelain tablets from Holland and Barrett, I bet she turns up before the weekend!    

Anne -   .  Oops  I mean, shocking language, how disgraceful!!!

Mira - Luuurve the new pic of the likkle smiler  

Love to all, I am going to the poxy gym if it kills me, I need to get my 2 months worth out of them!  60Euros a month my **** !

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Missy- Brilliant news hun  

Hi Nix


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

ROFL at the downstairs lady garden...        Enjoy!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy - great news hang in there   

Nix - hope your right, oooh oh no though, will be fun having AF whilst I go through god knows how many undignified tests in Washington!! Feel so f*cked off I could scream, I suddenly realised that there is nothing in my life that is okay at the moment, I hate everything!! My punchbag won't be worth having after I have finished with it!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> ROFL at the downstairs lady garden...    Enjoy!


Hey Sausage! Can you have an upstairs lady garden then? Is that another name for a 'tache? Speaking of which, where did I put that wax? Better sort that out before I get kicked out of the ladies changing rooms at the gym   

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies

Ally you're never speaking out of turn hunny, you're my friend, and my friends get to say things that are not always comfortable to hear   cos I know they only say it because they care   hope AF comes soon! Pam does a good AF dance, will have to ask her to do it for you!! hormonal feelings are a good sign though! 

Pix hunny bun, think I should come down and spend a few days with you and sort them all out for you!!! Silly bl00dy man!

missy fingers crossed for you that everything settles hunny!

Anne  

Nix enjoy your gym sessions hunny

Hugs and love to all 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey!  *points at Anne*  SHE called it a downstairs lady garden first....  personally, I refer to mine as Salvador Dali.

Because of the knicker moustache, you know...


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Hey! *points at Anne* SHE called it a downstairs lady garden first.... personally, I refer to mine as Salvador Dali.
> 
> Because of the knicker moustache, you know...


    

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Salvador Dali waxed his moustache, too.

Although with a quite different outcome.

Are you okay, Nix?  You seem to be turning purple.... ggg

*blinking innocently*


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Just sneaked on at work to check for suzie's news   Yayyyyy congrats hunny, well done   

There seems to be a lot of lady garden talk on here today


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

slycett said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just sneaked on at work to check for suzie's news  Yayyyyy congrats hunny, well done
> 
> There seems to be a lot of lady garden talk on here today


And this is unusual, Katie dear?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

yep my thought exactly Mir!

seems like it's been a while since we talked ladygardens, so was bound to come up soon!

Hugs to everyone

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mir - just had a quick check through and suprise suprise its anne who started it   

Anne - hope ur feeling better now hunny    Sure you will feel better once the lady garden has been tidied up a bit   

Ally -      sweetie, can you not find ur landlord and use him as ur punchbag  

Purple -      for you 2 sweetheart.

Gotta go boss is back


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just popping on for two minutes at work to ask you all to sign a petition to ask the UN to do more about women being raped. Here is the link.

http://www.careinternational.org.uk/1820

By the way, if anyone finds it inappropriate for me to ask you to sign petitions, please do say. I promise not to let my work get in the way in terms of putting fundraising asks on the thread.

Tracey

/links


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

signed Tracey x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - happy to sign your petitions   done!


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi, I'm another new joiner to this thread   (hello to fellow newbie Lisa) This looks like a very busy thread if you've created 30 pages in just a week!
I might not know any of you yet, but congratulations to Suzie on your BFP today  

OK, I'm hoping that I can find a home here, following disappointing scan results today. This is my 2nd IVF cycle; we were lucky enough that our first IVF cycle worked 3 years ago, resulting in the birth of our son Toby, after 6 failed IUIs (all donor sperm, as I'm in a same-sex partnership). I didn't respond brilliantly last time (5 eggs, 3 fertilised, 2 made it to day 3 transfer), but at the time thought it was because my then-clinic were too conservative over drugs dosage (200iu initially rising to 300iu by the end of stimms), despite a complete lack of response to stimms on medicated IUI cycles. We've since changed clinics, and I was hoping that with their different approach (blasting with 450iu Puregon from the start of stimming) I'd get a better response. I down-regged for 3 weeks with Synarel, then had my first scan on Monday after 3 days of stimms, at which point only 1 follie was visible on each side. Not great, but v early days. Anyway, today's news was better, but not by a great deal. Still just 1 follie on RHS at 11.1mm, 3 on the LHS at 9mm, 6.9mm and 6.2mm. Lining of 6.7mm, oestradiol level from Monday was <150, so ovaries were still essentially down-regulated. I probably won't get oestradiol result from today's test until I go in for my next scan on Friday. 
The nurse who did the scan/blood test was very straightforward and said that while things were far from being hopeless, it wasn't the best news and all depending on what happens in the next few days, it could be that we would be better converting to IUI (or cancelling), and then possibly doing more tests (i.e. new FSH, plus my first AMH reading) before maybe changing to short protocol IVF in the future. My last FSH test was a year ago, when it was 8.5, and I'm now kicking myself for not bothering to repeat it before this IVF cycle. 
I'm a bit disappointed, as although I know anything can happen with IVF, I had thought that the higher drugs dosage would make a big difference to my response (even though I know that I'm 3 years older than last time!), and I honestly hadn't really prepared myself for this. 
Any thoughts??!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

done Tracey. It's so sad  

Purps: Yes hon please do come down but not to sort people out for me, just to show your lovely face.  

Ally: I know lots of people who you can use as a punchbag!   I've just got an email from a journalist asking if I can get her an online discount on one of the brands I represent becase she is 6 months pregnant and can't be @rsed to go out to buy stuff.   So it's obviously OK for her to think I'd deal with her personal requests. Do you think I should email her back and say you lucky beatch, get that butt of yours out and get yourself what you need and leave me alone cos I don't like normals!    maybe not?! My hormones are running wild!

so what's the deal about the lady gardens again?    I bet Anne started it!  

Mir: Another gorgeous picture of Robert! I can't believe he is almost 1.

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Just a quickie....


Juicy - well done hun, can't wait to see the pics of what i imagine is a beautiful boy  

Tracey - welcome back, hope you feel brighter after your break  

Ally, Pix - Good luck on your travels  

Purps - hope things are picking up with you  

Nix - get down that gym    

I missed the lady garden talk - drat  

God i'm lost again already, sorry everyone i've missed out


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

traceymohair said:


> I promise not to let my work get in the way in terms of putting fundraising asks on the thread.


Yeah, now that's what I call prioritising! 

Thanks for posting that Tracey will take a look and sign it now
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Fishy   

Pix - thanks hon - what a stupid normal c u next tuesday that bloody ignorant journalist is    

Nix - sorry have I missed something or have you still not been to the gym


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Whoops Hiya nismat  sorry I missed your post!  Welcome to the nuthouse 

It might just be that you needed a short rather than a long protocol (I hate downregulation!) but the good news is that there are follies there hon, so don't despair! Are you drinking lots of water and milk and scoffing loads of protein? That will help? Also it's a good idea to keep your tum warm with a hot water bottle or one of those sticky patches....

Don't beat yourself up about what tests you should have had done beforehand chick, you weren't to know and as I say, you have got follies and that's what counts!  

Hang on a bit and some of the more knowledgeable girls will be along shortly but I just wanted to say bonjour rather than just read and run (to the gym where I've been threatening to go for 3 days now  )

All the best hon!

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey cannot get onto link at work but promise i will defo get on when i get home   Hope u had a lovely holiday hunny tis glad to have u back  

Nix - ah yes hun werent you going to the gym?   

Hi ally how u feeling noew hunny?  

Hiya nismat so sorry to hear of your problems at the mo sweetheart  

Juicy hunny dont think i congratulated you   So sorry sweetheart   my heads all over the bl00dy place.  Anyway congratulations sweetheart any chance of some pics when u have a spare nanosecond or two  

Pix - u can either just ignore it, or send back saying you are far too busy having fertility treatment at the mo to sort out her s0dding freebies  

Fishy - hello sweetie hope ur ok?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

slycett said:


> Pix - u can either just ignore it, or send back saying you are far too busy having fertility treatment at the mo to sort out her s0dding freebies


YEAH! I like that one   

xxx


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Gosh, so much has happened and my dinner's almost done so I can't say hi to everyone individually but had to say Congratulations! to Suzie. Wonderful news.

Hoorah! to everyone who's scans have gone well and  to everyone who needs one right now.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I missed Suzie  , well done hun, sending lots of   your way for your levels  

Hi kate, fine here ta, sounds like you've got a plan in action now hun, will be   that everything goes brilliantly for you


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate -    Why didn't I think of that hon!  

Nix: Thanks for the tip. I've just stuck one of those heat patches onto my tummy.   It's rather difficult to use a hot water bottle in the office you see - when I hide it under my top I get suspicious looks and when I display it I get asked why the hell I have a water bottle on my tum.   The answer should be IT'S NONE YOUR F..ING BUSINESS but instead I just say I am cold!! 

Ally: They all are hon.   Sorry Mir you are not like them  

Fish & Dimsum:    

Welcome Nismat  

xxx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, just popping on quickly at work, how are you all.

Just wanted to say a really big congratulations to Suzie on your    , really wonderful news.  Wishing you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

Sorry so quick- but hi to Kate, Tracey, Ally, Pixie, Fish, Anne, Almond, Zuri, Nix, Purps, Miranda, Ali, Missy, Pam, Anna, AnnaofC, love to you all and anybody else I've missed- I'm sorry x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pix I love Kate's response to that journo too!! I used to have hot water bottle 24/7 a few years ago, even at work meetings! they just got used to it lol

Ladies I'm off up north first thing in the morning , appointment for work tomorrow then over to mums and won't be back till monday eve!!

Pix good luck with the turkey trip hun, you have my moby and I'll be thinking of you! Safe flying and if they say a mad woman is wanting to fly the plane you'll know Ally's decided to join your flight rather than her own   But fingers crossed that you've met all the insensitive nutters your going to this week!          to you hun!

Ally hunny! Will be thinking of you over in the US of A! hope they can answer all your questions and give you some stratergies!! keep in touch if you can, if not know your in my thoughts hunny          to you too!

All those with Scans EC and everything this week, my minds gone blank can only think of Pam right now! but sending you all lots of positive vibes and hoping I come back to some great news on Monday!

Hugs to all my PR friends and hello to our newbies, nisbit I had very poor response when down regged with syranel, however last cycle I did SP with pill and 450 iu menopur for 11 days, got 6 eggs 5 fertilised and actually got 2 blasts! unfortunately they didn't stick but my response was far better than expected, esp as last clinic had given up on me and gave me the DE sppech! The Lister have been fab for me!

Have a nice weekend ladies

Love and Hugs

Sxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps: Thanks honey.   I’ll let you know how I get on. Hope you have a lovely time at your mom’s and you get spoilt rotten.  

Hello Hazel


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Haven't time to read back through the 5 pages since i went out this afternoon - jesus you girls can natter 

But Suzie!! Woo Hoo massive congratulations!!!

Pix hope you kneed that kn0b head in the goolies   

xxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies  

Suzie, congratulations!!          Fabulous news.

Thank you to everyone for your lovely positive energy and prayers, it seems they've worked, my 3 little follies have each grown by 2mm so we're still hanging on in there. My biggest follie is a funny shape, 16x14mm and pinched in the middle like a figure of 8, anyone seen anything like that before? We have another scan tomorrow and will do E2 too to see how mature the egg is. Dr M thinks there is only 1 egg there from yesterdays E2 result.

Hello and welcome to all the newbies  

Good luck Mags for EC tomorrow. Good luck to the stim gels - Nohut (Pixie), Pam, Kazzie and the newbies   

Any news from Sam, you ok hun?   

Had a lovely day wondering through the grand bazaar, bought some lovely presents and clothes for me! We're off to find a fish restaurant to feed my little follies up for tomorrows scan.  

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, I wonder if there's two in that figure of eight? You can get two from one follie - it's not that rare...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't stop, just wanted to say:

*Juicy* - have congratulated you on the Multiple Cycle thread but want to here too -  WELL DONE JUICY & MR JUICY!!  - can't wait to see pics/hear your little man's name/birth story etc! I think I'm next now out of the regular posters - midwife on Monday said head is right down and I'm ready to go (though could still be weeks yet) - eeek! 

*Suzie* - yayyyy!!!!!  fantastic news!! 

*LW* - good news re follies still growing - hang in there and wishing you so much luck for EC!    

*Sam* - thanks for the PM - you are lovely! 
*Tracey* - welcome back! have signed your form 

*Ally* -    for you - bon voyage for your Washington trip - hope it proves very worthwhile doing   

*Slycett *- yayy!! re Reprofit dates next year  - hope the time flies (like it did for me!) - here's  for a lovely Christmas baby for you

*Owenl *- welcome to the thread  hope things work out for you and that you will have better news at your next scan. Are you on an NHS go? if you are then it might be worth cancelling if it is suggested and trying a short protocol cycle next time, without the downregging. I'm not sure why that nurse told you Fostimon is a new drug suitable for PRs - I had Fostimon on my first 4 cycles, the first of which was over 3 years ago - and I was told it was one of the older generation FSH drugs (ie considerably cheaper than Puregon/Gonal-F)? I know how hard it is to find that there may be problems with you too, as this happened to me and my DH - sending you    - please let us know how you are getting on 

*Nismat *- welcome to the thread  and really hope things will work out for you    - agree with the others that a SP cycle may work out better if this one doesn't 

*Missy* - so glad all is going well for you ^clapping -    for a happy healthy pregnancy for the rest of it - when is your due date?

I'm sure I've missed mentioning something important and really sorry if I have! sending lots of    to all those currently having scans etc and    to whoever needs them!

 XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! It's particularly good to have it confirmed that a short protocol could give me quite different results   
Will keep you updated as to progress at Friday's scan; I'm still hoping that it's just that my ovaries are being rather slow to wake up from down-regging and that I may get a second-wave crop of follies. Well, it doesn't hurt to try and be optimistic does it?  
Oh, and yes, I'm already on the loads of water/protein/brazil nuts etc. bandwagon (plus Foresight pre-conception programme), and having acupuncture, listening to my natal hypnotherapy IVF CD... don't think that there is a lot more I could be doing really, but if anyone can think of anything......


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Nismat, 
congrats on Toby - he is So sweet. 
I am getting very negative on long protocol and dwonregging for odler ladies. it just doesn't make any sense and the results do not justify it. the whole point for older ladies is that our eggs are poor quality chromsomally and we need to find the good ones. that indicates doing anythign to get quantity. they talk about all sorts of peripheral issues like fragmentation etc being worse with higher stimms but this is nothing like as important as finding a chromosomally good egg. for msot late 30s women that is very hard to do - ive had 3 cycles all blasts trasnferred and nothing. presumably chromosomally abnormal. go for quantity as i say. that way you might find quality. Good luck.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello again lovelies  

Forgot to say Nohut (Pix) and Kazzie, do you fancy a hamam this weekend? DP really doesn't like the idea of a massage and scrub and I'm dying to have one!

Mir, I wish! WazyCat said she had a figure of 8 follie and got 2 eggs out of it. We'll see tomorrow what my E2 levels say.

Tamsin, don't forget the hot water bottle on your tummy. Anything can happen inbetween scans. I had no follies at my baseline scan on day1 of stims last week, then 3 more appeared 3 days later. Then I lost one but fortunately the 3 remaining follies are still hanging on in there, as am I. I hope you get better news on your next scan.  

Steph hun, how are you feeling? Not long to go....

Lightweight xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Still really busy at work...planning a residential conference for friday...

Just wanted to say congratulations to susie, wonderful news.

Good luck to Pix and Ali for your forthcoming trips 

Pam and LW great scan news

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Nismat - I agree with what the others have said. I was on the short protacol - OCP, 450 menopur & cetrotide. I was also told by my previoous clinic when they saw all the test results that my ovaries would struggle to come back online if there was any down regging.

Lw - WHOOOOHOO!  I am so pleased for you. Perhaps Mir is right perhaps there is more than one egg. will they keep you stimming for longer?

Pix -   so pleased you told him off  . Thanks for the pm it seems I got one of the numbers wrong. When you get back perhaps we could meet up at the Swan for a drink (fruit juice) or something.

Ally - I can only imagine how you must be feeling - Washington is nearly here. Ally I think you are being too hard on yourself - I know that you don't feel as though you are in control and I know a lot has happened but I think you have shown amazing strength. You and Ben have had your share of tough times and you are both still hanging in there. You also had the courage to get onto the Washington trials - I would never of thought about doing that.
Missy - I am so pleased that the scan went well.   Sorry that you're not feeling 100%

Pam - good luck for EC!

Anne - 30 mins on the Wii - I'm impressed

Sam -   

Purps - I'm so pleased for you that things between you and DH are getting better. So sorry that it has been this hard   

Steph - wow! It really isn't long now. So do you have everything ready?

Mir - Bobs looks gorgeous in the new photo.  

AnnaofC - how are you?  

Nix - did you get to the gym?
Hazelnut - how are you doing?
Hi Zuri, Kate, Annacam, Anna, Lucy, Karen , Jspuds, Tracey, Beachy, Ali, Almond, Dimsum, Fishy, Jo , Donkey and everyone else.

Everyone - thank you all for your good wishes. I feel overwhelmed by how lovely you have all been. Got the results of the bloods at lunch time - they were good not to keep me waiting - BHG = 334 so that's a good number.  They said that if I wanted I could go back on Friday and check them again to see that its rising but that if I felt ok its not necessary. Amazingly I think I might skip it, taking blood from my hands is painful. So now just to wait for the first scan.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Suzie - naughty girl i been checking all afternoon to make sure ur bloods were ok, making me worry like that im an old girl u know my heart cant take all this worry      Seriously hunny i am over the moon for you, have a healthy 8months hunnybun   

Hey donks - being busy at work is no excuse     i even tried to get on ff on my phone today at work but couldnt see half the posts   

Lightweight lovely to hear from you sweetie, is it nice and warm over there now?  

Steph - wow hunny defo not long to go for you now   I hope the time goes quickly hun and i hope and     i end up with a tummy just like yours  

Purple - have a lovley weekend up north hun, hope the weather plays ball for you    

Hello to pix, nix, zuri, sam, natasha, fishy, miranda, anne, mallini, hazelnut, dimsum, annaofc, jersey, tracey, pam, mag, nismat, annacameron, alegria, beachy, almond, ali27, ally, claire, becka, missy and everyone else.

Got a massive headache, gonna have some anadin and goto bed.  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

hi Kate -    I love your sense of humour. I still can't completely believe this is happening. You must be soo excited about reprofit hearing from them must really make if real.

Hi Alegria 

Today I was so pleased that I managed to have a team building afternoon where I could sit and look attentive but really I was there in body only   Work really does get in the way of being on here!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

this is just a really quick one to give    to those who need it,    to those that do too xxx 

and HUGE congratulations to suzie xxxx

sorry i have been a [email protected] FF lately, things manic this end, panel in 6 weeks and found out need an operation so trying to schedule for that next week if at all possible    , it dont rain but it pours hey !!

I will keep up more hopefully after next week as i will have 3 weeks off to recover xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pops - sorry to hear you need an op, hope nothing too serious       , and then panel in 6 weeks how exciting!! Lots of love A xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pops   hope you're ok and it's nothing serious x

Morning Ally x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Add me to the list of those who think downregulating (And especially down regulating for longer than 2 weeks) is the enemy of early follicle production...  I negotiated an extra two days of stimming on top dose and turned my 'poor response - recommend cancelling cycle' into nine follies that produced 3 good eggs.  So there.    Good luck!

Suzie, I am so happy for you!  That's just wonderful.  I'm so glad the bloods were such good results.    WOO HOOOO!!!

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself, but that's okay.  Had a long, protracted, wonderful dream last night where I gave birth to a daughter called Samantha and was feeding and caring for her in all details...  didn't want to wake up.  I've given up trying to appear 'normal' at work, and today I'm hiding at home at the other end of a laptop and blackberry.  It's early days - I'm still so tired from the cycle.  AND I'm still getting hot flushes!  

Good luck with the op, Popsi - hope you're fine.

Morning all!  It's raining up here after some glorious sunshining days. Hope it's nice wherever you are...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anna   oh bless you, big hugs x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Good Morning All,

Thanks Popsi - hope the op goes well and then panel - that is a lot but I'm sure you can't wait until its all done. Then hopefully it won't be long until you are bringing your little one home.

AnnaofC - you are right it is early days. I think I spend many days after the last failed cycle crying.

Hi Ally, Hi Beachy

mmmh perhaps I had better get myself to work. I meant to start at 9am and its a 30 min drive away. Oh well I'm hoping to condition people into thinking that my start time is really 9:30am  

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

^live from lister, is me waiting for ec. Impressed with my committment to ff! Not being done til 1.30! Yikes! Thats the longest i've done without food for a while! 
last nite i read back on all the posts, but cant gurantee accuarcy at mo so wont do many personals,
Ally, good luck for washington hun, hope you get to do some nice things too

annes lady garden really made me chuckle 

lw in  istanbul...go well 

suzie i am so happy for you!
Annaofcumberland, you take good care sweetie, you need recovery time....

To all the new ladies, welcome. Right...daytime tv it is then, wish me luck for 1.30 (the lady in the bed next to me had the ward manager in complaining about bbc2 not working on her tv! Now that is the least of our problems me thinks x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

mag - good luck


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

GOOD LUCK MAG!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck Mag


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck Mag!       But watch out for thr daytime tv induced brain damage   

Morning all!  

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Masses of good luck Mag


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Have to be quick as I'm snowed under at work 

Suzie - CONGRATULATIONS!   I told you I had a good feeling! Great blood result too! 

Mag  - good luck 

Just wanted to add that high does stimms do not always result in fragmentation. I was on the max dose (6 amps) of menapur and managed to get 2 grade 1 embies with no fragmentation. 

Hi everyone will catch up properly tomorrow

Anna x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi again all

Forgot to say "aaaaah" to Sausage for your lovely dream 

Well everyone, you'll be pleased to know that I did go to the gym today and did some cardio!  Not quite in the way you might think though!

I went to explain to them that I'd misunderstood the price of membership and that I needed to pull out as I cannot pay nearly EUR 1000, not at this point in time.  I said they were more than welcome to keep the EUR 139 that I've already paid, but that I wouldn't be able to forward the 5 payments of 115 each, in addition to a monthly subs of 24 Euros, it's just far too much!

They said all they could do was to allow me to give up my contract to someone else, a friend or family member but there was no way they could cancel the contract. Nor is thre any cooling off period - I signed so that's it. So I counted to 10 and then explained once again that I don't have the money and none of our family or friends live near us so that's out of the question.  Stonewalled again. So then I said so what happens next then cos I can't pay. He starts talking about them calling in the creditors, "but," he says reassuringly, "it doesn't usually go to court."     I was sat there thinking well I don;t see where the hell else this is going to go cos I AIN'T GOT THAT MONEY!!! And then the blurb about how their policy is the same as any other gym and that all their members are happy and blah blah blah...

I said well good for them, unfortunately that's not the case here.  I also said that I couldn't believe that there was no way to cancel the contract as the last message I had from anyone there said that the membership couldn't be validated until I'd forwarded those checks. Mr Manager then says well they used the wrong word, the contract is valid, it just wasn't updated on the computer yet...  Then I pointed out that the saleswoman didn't even give my own copy of the contract to take away with me! If she had then I might have picked this problem up sooner!  My guy then tells me that's because (wait for it) the contract wasn't validated yet, but "here you can have your copy now!"

That's when I really saw red.    

I said it's a bit late for that now isn't it?!  He then gets up, chucks his copy of the contract on his desk (we're in his office) and says he has to go, as he clients he needs to see to. I said, ok go ahead, I'll be waiting right here for you when you get back, cos I ain't going anywhere until this is sorted out!

So he sits down again still insisting that the contract is valid and that one way or another I'm going to have to pay and there's nothing else he can do. So I picked up his copy of the contract from his desk and mine and tore them up. At which he said and I quote, "Right, I'm calling the police and giving them your details".  He was talking to the air though cos I was already walking out with the bits of paper in my hand.

I was so upset that my heart was racing, so at least I got one good cardio workout from them!  I'm really p155ed off because I was more than willing to accept a cheaper package from them instead but they refused point blank to let me get out of the existing one so now they've got EUR 139 of my money and I'm waiting for the cops to knock on the fr1gging door. I mean seriously?! Just cos I ripped up a contract?!  Well let them come, whatever happens next can't possibly be any worse than what's happened to us in the recent past so it's all good, bring it on.  I really do feel like nothing can hurt me more than I've already been hurt so I don't give a flyer.  I told DH and he's not happy with them at all and wants to go there to talk to them tonight although I fail to see what possible good that can do.

FFS!  

Sorry for the me post!
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Just a very quick post to say I won’t be around today and possibly tomorrow cos I'm trying to get everything done before we leave for Istanbul tomorrow morning.  

Good luck for those who are stimming/waiting for EC.  

Ally: Masses of luck for your trip.  I hope it all goes well.   

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

Feeling really crap today (am I allowed to say that). Anyway on day 10 of down reg. and have got a dreadful cold. I stupidly thought the worst was over yesterday, as it started on Sunday and went into work. Have called in sick today in the hope that a couple of days rest will make it go away. I'm just worried it will affect the treatment, we have our first sacn on 20th may, when we should hopefully start our stim. injections. Any advice greatfully recieved.

Cingratulations to Suzi on her    

Nix - well done on standing up to those gym bullies. They chased me to join for ages as I had been signed in on a free pass. I'm sure it will work out in the end. These places don't like negative publicity.

Hi to Lisa, Anne G, Anneofc, Fishy, Nismat and everyone else.

Am going to have some lunch and read a book to take my mind off things.

Love Claire


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Mags good luck today

Pix lots of luck will be thinking of you xx

Nix - I feel your anger - the gyms are the same over here and I have had 2 friends stung in the same way  mobie phone contracts are the same here too, if you don;t give them 2 months warning before the end of your year then they roll it on for another year!!

We are about to join a gym and we are going to have to translate the form word for word as i am so scared we will get stung too - i hope you can sort it out, but my heart is racing and feeling angry on your behalf!

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ooh Bon voyage Pix!

Hi Claire - sorry your feeling ill babes, it shouldn't affect your tx though and it could well be the d/r itself that's making you feel crook... Keep yourself warm, lots of liquids, that should help  I hope you feel better soon 

Hey Popsi - sorry to hear you need an op babes  Is it the gallstone thingie?  Hope all goes well, both with that and the panel hon   

LW - hope you can get 2 eggies for the price of one there!  GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!  Can I come over for a turkish bath thing?  Pretty please?! 

Kate - wot's all this about reprofit then?!  WhaddidImiss?! 

Hi everyone else, better get off here and continue with my job search before I'm stymied by having a criminal record!

xxx

Oh hi Zuri, thanks hon. Let me tell you, that's the last time I sign up for gym membership, they can all KMA!  Oh by the way, the gym was called Moving and I understand that this policy goes for all their gyms no matter where they are so watch out!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning chapesses!

Nix - I wonder you didn't lamp him! Stoopid beefcake gym bunny that is undoubtedly is.  

LW - in a sweepstake I'd go for three! Or four, even. I'm positive there's two in the one.

CDP - I've had this flu that keeps coming back and coming back... it's beyond crap. Take as much time off as you need - it's so worth it.

Well, I got an interview for the first job I applied for! I'm astonished. I applied to be a learning assistant in the nearby prep school (would love Robert to go there in due course!)

I haven't hasd an interview for 11 years - eek! But apparently I have to read the nursery class a story... my kind of interview!
Then I have to meet the scary people, like the headmaster... 

What to wear is the question?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh definitely full S&M gear, can't go wrong mate


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies,

Nix, the cheek of them. Is it the same law in France as it is in the UK that you have a 14day cooling off period whereby you can cancel anytime within that 14 days without penalty? If so, then surely you have a watertight case against them as they didn't provide you with a copy of the contract until today so you should have 14 days from today. In anycase, at that price, you must get towels and toiletries provided so can't you fill up your empty gym bag 5 times a day with towels and soap and sell it on e-bay, you'll make a profit out of them...  

Had another scan this morning and e2 bloods. We'd planned to go to princes islands today on a boat trip but Dr M was running 1hr45mins late because one of his operations overran this morning so it was nearly lunchtime before we had the scan. We couldn't believe it but all the follies have grown a whopping 3 mm overnight. So now the figure of eight biggie is at 18mm and they wanted to trigger at 18mm. Dr M was concerned that the figure of eight shape might suggest a cyst rather than a singlet or even doublet follie, especially as my e2 was only 130 4 days ago. So he wanted to wait 2 hours for the blood results before deciding what to do. He said he would trigger when my bloods get to 300.

So we've been off shopping in markets again, got a gorgeous turkish scarf, pink socks and some icecream then went back to the hospital. My e2 results are now 380   So they don't want me to stim even today , I'm triggering tonight at 9.30  (in my  ) and they prefered me to go back tonight for the injection rather than let DP do it. SO EC is on for Saturday, yikes. That has come around quickly.

Nix, can you pop out on on Sunday for a Hamam?  

Pixie nohut and Kazzie, looking forward to seeing you out here. It's so warm and sunny, pack your light summer clothes!

Miranda, I love your sweepstakes, you're so optimistic! I'd like two good ones please, it's my birthday next week and I'm gemini so twins would be just fine.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey LW, the guy took great pleasure in telling me that there's no cooling off period because it was a "direct purchase". According to him, the cooling off period only applies if someone comes to your home and you sign something there. Which sounds like absolute b0ll0x to me, because thinking back now I remember when we signed for our apartment there was a cooling off period and we signed up for that it someone's office.  [email protected] I wish I could remember any of the French contract law lectures I slept thru at uni!

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks to all of you who signed the petition.

LW.  Fab news on your follies and E2.  Good luck for EC.

Nix.  I can't believe that Gym.  I had a similar problem when I wanted to cancel my fitness first membership but only that they wanted to claim 3 extra payments.  Yours sounds extortionate.  Is there a french version of the Citizens Advice Bureau you can go to and find out exactly how there policy sits with french law.

Pix.  Good luck and have a safe flight to Istanbul.  I have lost track, what is the timing of your tx once you are there.

Ally.  I really hope the Washington study brings you some positive news and some more information for you and your sisters.  How long will you be there?

Miranda.  good luck with the interview, I am sure you will make a fab learning assistant.  i feel for you on the what to wear dillema.  I always agonise on how smart or casual and what impression I might give for things like that.  I am already wondering what to wear to the parents evening we have in July with Max's school to tell us what to expect when he starts school in september!

Claire.  I have heard quite a few people complain of getting a cold while downregging.  I had one when I downregged and sniffing synarel was awful when you were not meant to blow your nose afterwards.  I asked if it would affect tx and they said that as long as you don't actually have a fever when you are due for EC then everything woudl be fine.

Anna/Sausage.  Sorry you are feeling so crap    My advice is; eat naughty things and spend lots of money you don't have - always cheers me up - until a few days later when I I realise how fat I have got and how broke I am  

Anne.  How is the lady garden looking!  How are you feeling about things these days?  Made any plans since I went on hols?

Kate.  I missed your post about Reprofit.  when are your dates?
I am just waiting for a call from CRM.  I was niaively hoping to get back from hols to an answerphone message saying they have a donor ready for me.  

Suzie.  Great Beta results.  I think it was Lainey who said that her grandmother had a saying 'weighing a pig won't make it fatter' when deciding whether to keep going for repeat betas.  I bet you are counting the days until you can have a scan.

Missyg.  I am so glad your scan went well and things are looking good.  Try not to worry about the discharge.  Are you managing to get lots of rest?

Mag.  I hope things have gone well for you.

Pam.  How are you doing?

Popsi.  I hope your Op isn't too major.  good luck with Panel.  I'm sure they will have no hesitation in approving you.  Hopefully it won't be long after that they match you.  

Malini.  I told a friend at work about the colon hydrotherapy and she had it done with your recomended lady last week.  she was very pleased and says she feels great.  I am going to have it done in the next couple of weeks.

Hi Zuri, Wingwing, Lainey, Donkey, Hazelnut, Kazzie and everyone else I have missed.

Lots of Love

Tracey


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix - what a bloody nightmare!! @rseholes, i hate sales people like that, just trap you.....  

LW - Hon - good luck for Saturday, everything crossed for you, will be in the sky but sending loads of   

Pix - Darling, so much good luck sweety, I really hope and   that this is the last time you need to go through this and that you come back with some very precious cargo on board        We can text to stay in touch, plus I have a blackberry now so hopefully I will never be far from your news. Lots of love    

Anne - you okay little lady?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

mag - best of luck hunny keeping everything crossed for you       

Nix -     at your gym escapade, can just imagine you flouncing out of there     Yes hun we are booked into reprofit for next march for a lovely lady to let me adopt her eggies   Hopefully it will be third time lucky for us, i am almost cacking myself with fear already 

Lightweight - wowwwweeeeee ec on saturday, well done sweetheart sending loads of       over to turkey for you   

Miranda - good luck with the interview petal, im no good for advice on how to dress tho as i look like a tramp gone wrong most of the time  

Zuri - hey hun good luck on joining that gym dont forget to read all the smallprint tho  

Claire - i had 2 colds 1 after the other when dr for the first time, i sure all the bl00dy drugs do something to our immune system.  Lots of hot lemonade hunny, it'll sweat it all out of you.  

Pixie - good luck hunny, keep in touch when you can, thinking of you   

Ally - you feeling better today sweetheart?  

Popsi - hope the op is nothing too serious  

Gotta go got a customer waiting for me  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

But my best S&M gear's in the wash, Nix! I'll have to find a twinset and pearls somewhere instead.

Pix -forgot to say bon voyage to you! Will you be staying with family?

LW - oooh, it's all sounding better by the day for you!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - that gym guy  , keep to your guns hun, nothing to lose!

Mags - good luck with EC today, although you've probably had it now  

LW - good luck with EC on saturday, sounds like a fab result so far  

Mir - my sis is an lsa in a nursery, she loves it, PM me if you have anything she could help you with  


 to everyone xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy hi how u doing sweetie?   

Mir - how bout stockings suspenders and porno shoes and give the headmaster a thrill


----------



## Stillgrumps (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Lisa (Owenl)
so sorry to read about your experience..quite new to this thread too.  Thinking you probably need lots of  s.  Your story sounds a bit like mine....its the slow, dawning realisation that your response isn't going the way it should thats so awful.  There are lots of stories on this thread of ladies having very few follicles at their baseline scans and more appearing during stimms, so it can happen. It seems to be a delicate combination of dose and time on the drugs.  

For my first IVF I downregged for 2 weeks and had a moderate dose of menopur (combined FSH & LH) which only resulted in 3/4 good sized follicles despite having 7/8 at my baseline scan.  On my 2nd attempt I had same protocol but increased dose of menopur.  Looked like things were going a little better but in the end, only got 1 egg again from 4 follicles.  

Having more follicles means there is a higher chance of more eggs, but it doesn't necessarily mean all the eggs are going to be of good quality.  I have have a friend who had 14 follicles, got 10 eggs and none of them fertilised...they were all of poor quality.

Also one of my ovaries has a habit of disappearing during scanning and during the 1st EC it was sitting high up..however one of the nurses told me this happens a lot...so don't worry.  It could have moved down for the next scan.

I am going for my 3rd IVF in the next couple of months and have asked for a short protocol to see whether my wee follicles grow better without being supressed initially (and so I don't have to take so many drugs).  I have to say the hospital are not massively optomistic for this attempt, but I feel I need to presevere.  So even if its not going so well this time round, there are other options for you.

I have just received (this morning) the result of my amh test (carried out at GCRM) and not surprisingly its low at 1.2 (lots of   ).  The hospital where I got my treatment previously don't carry out this test as they say your response to stimms is a good enough indicator of your ovarian reserve...they are right.   However I will carry on...there is a wee baby out there for me and my lovely DH I am sure of it.

Keep a hot water bottle on your tummy as much as you can and drink lots of water....

Let me know how you get on.

Hello to everyone else....not been posting for a few weeks...but have been reading (and just about keeping up) with all your posts.  

Stillgrumps x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

girls sorry not been around- have had a bad day at work, out and about seeing customers and generally being stressed  

Anyway, enough about me , wanted to see how Mag got on?  

LW- Yipeee, lots of luck for Sat hun, really pleased things are getting better  

Pix & Alls- WFT am I gonna do without you pair eh while you're away?     

Suzie- So pleased that bloods are good hun  

Tracey- No plan yet hun, need some more time to get straight and my head round it all. Till then, TTC naturally  

Love to everyyone else, gotta go and do some work, and sorry for no personals, will be back if I get chance

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

great news LW!! wishing you lots of luck for Saturday x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Anne I have been thinking the same - I am hoping that I will be able to get online as I will need to be in touch or I may get very lonely and scared so hopefully you won't notice that I am in America!! Oh well back up is text and email (which I will def get thanks to lovely new blackberry  )


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

traceymohair said:


> Malini. I told a friend at work about the colon hydrotherapy and she had it done with your recomended lady last week. she was very pleased and says she feels great. I am going to have it done in the next couple of weeks.


Yaay! Well done Tracey, we've done lady gardens now so it was about time to start talking poo again! So where is this lady who's so great with sticking a pipe up your bum? I think I'd like to get a colonic done as people are always telling me I'm full of s... oh bummocks I can't swear now can I?! **** ! Speaking of s...., I have been busy printing out articles of european contract law to take with me when we go back to confront mr gym man tonight... joy of joys!



slycett said:


> Mir - how bout stockings suspenders and porno shoes and give the headmaster a thrill


    I bet you're sorry you mentioned your interview clothing dilemma now aintcha Mira!

Anne - sorry you're having a crappy day! 

Hi SG - sorry your AMH result wasn't what you hoped for hon . But I still think it's just a crock, like your clinic said, it's all about how you respond to stims, not just some one off test!

Hey Fishy - how ya doin?! 

Love to everyone, better get off here and tidy up a bit, there's paperwork EVERYWHERE!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix, Z & Alls  

Ally, yep we can email of course. is it your usual one I use?
xxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - yes darling - it sure is poppet


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Ally when do you go hun? Can you explain a little more about the study, are you taking part in it or are you going out there to see what research they are doing and to find out more about POF? Hope you can get online when you are out there and keep us up to date! 

Miranda, I think the circus outfit in your profile pics would be just perfect  

Anne   , are your customers getting in the way again  

 everyone

Lightweight xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi anne sweetie   U ok hun?  Was just about to text you cos i was a bit worried you hadnt posted today   

Nix - cant wait to hear the latest update on gym man, bet he will have his mommy there to protect him tonight  

Ally - hope you can stay in contact with us hunny, we want to know how your getting on out there   

Zuri hey hunny, you planning any mad nights out this weekend? 

SG - sorry to hear of your amh result hun, but like nix said at the end of the day it is just another number   

Gotta go, b.leeding boss is back again


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah kate- Yes, Im ok love- been really busy at work (not in a good way unfortunately) we're really having a tough month but I'm working my **** off to try and sort it  
You ok?
xx

Hi LW xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not too bad anne, af turned up today the little cow, can still have my 3d scan 2moz.  Dont envy the poor doctor having to descend in the bush while the nose is bleeding iykwim


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

*Ally*, being new to the thread, can I ask what the Washington study that you're taking part in is about/for?

And as I'm also new to a lot of this stuff that's so familiar to you regulars, could someone please explain in a bit more detail what short protocol IVF actually means? I know that you don't down-reg first, but is it usual to take BCP first? And what stops you (hopefully!) ovulating early if you haven't down-regged first - do you take daily injections of something else alongside stimms? Sorry to be so ignorant, but it's all a learning curve for me!

Sorry to hear about your AMH result *Stillgrumps*, that must have been very disappointing 

Good luck to those of you in Istanbul at the moment/v soon. Does the Turkish clinic have a good reputation for poor responders, or is there some other reason why several of you are having treatment there? (not sure if I've missed something in common from your signatures, e.g. using donor) Good luck for EC on Saturday *Lightweight*

*Nix * hope you get something sorted out with the gym, it sounds like a nightmare (and like they may be trying to take advantage of you)

*Miranda*, good luck with the interview. Scary when you've been out of the workplace for a while - I've worked freelance for the last several years and the thought of an interview would not be something that I would relish! But hopefully doing the story-reading may set you at your ease before you have to meet the headmaster...

I woke up feeling rather more positive this morning, after yesterday's disappointing news. And I was also feeling decidedly twingey around the ovaries, so maybe something more is going on in there - can't wait for tomorrow's scan to see! Had acupuncture with a heat lamp over the abdomen early, which was v relaxing (once all 14 needles were in that is ) My acupuncturist said to keep both tummy and lower/middle back warm, for kidney energy as well as blood flow to the ovaries. So I'm sitting here with hot water bottles stuffed down my trousers front and back - lovely!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate-       

After last nights painful session I am officially a Kojak Lookalikee (down south of course!!!!!!)


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - ooooo sh1t, i'd better do a bl00dy good tidy up later    

Hi nismat- keep those hot water bottles nice and warm.  Good luck for ur scan 2moz hunny


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I just wanted to wish my lovely friends Ally & Pixie all the luck in the world.
I hope your travels bring you wishes and dreams that come true.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I would rather have a stimming injection than a downstairs wax...oooh the pain


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Nismat

It seems to depend on the clinic whether you go on the BCP before tx.  I didn't on either my long or short protocols but many people do.  The short protocol I was on used menopure to stim then cetrotide to stop you ovulating early. I stimmed for a few days (can't remember how many) then I started adding the cetrotide after a few days to stop me ovulating early.
When I was on the long protocol I had gonal f but continued sniffing the synarel but a lower dose than when I was downregging.

stillgrumps.  what scale was your AMH measured on. which one will depend on how bad your result is.
someone else will come on and explain about the two scales. 

Anne.  does that mean you had a holywood?  I would never dare go completely bare, I don't think I would like the sight of it!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- Yep, have gone from Brazil on to Hollywood!!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

How do you do those pretty images like the one you did to wish Ally and Pix luck and people do for birthdays etc?

I am so glad it is Friday tomorrow.  I have only been at work for a day and a half this week!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

here you go Tracey, this is the site 
http://www.glitter-graphics.com/
When you've selected your design you then need to select this option
To post on Glitter-Graphics.com and forums, use this BB code:

Glad it's Friday too, sh!t week!!
x

/links


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Just popping in to say Good luck to Ally and Pixie. I'll be thinking of you both. Hopefully you'll both get to do some sightseeing.

Anne - You are a brave lady I don't think I could do a brazilian or a kojack or whatever. the pain sounds horrible 

'Stillgrumps' sorry about your AMH result. My first cycle I got one egg that amde a grade 2-3 embie. This cycle I got 4 eggs + 1 immature, 4 embies and bfp. I have been given all the doom and gloom about ivf not working for me and best option to go for DE. My protocol didn't change. As someone else has said its only a number.

Nix - Good for you for standing up for yourself. I can't believe that there is any contract that would lock you in like that.

Mir - good luck for the interview. It sounds like a lovely job.

Hi everyone else - I'll do more personals tomorrow off to see a show.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry Mira- Good luck with interview hun


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate, Nix - fine here thanks, putting all my efforts at the mo into losing the stone i put back on last year during t/x, lost 9.5 so far, so gives me something to be positive about   Other than that nothing to report  

Nix - good luck with the gym guy tonight - give a   from me


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy well done  
I am off now to go on Wii fit, I lost 2lbs in 2 weeks  
Guess I need to work harder!!
Take care hun
xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - the art is to drink more alcohol and eat less food, works quite well   Good luck hun


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fishface said:


> Anne - the art is to drink more alcohol and eat less food, works quite well  Good luck hun


and cheaper than the gym! Well guess wot girls?  As predicted, DH goes with me this evening, doesn't even raise his voice and the guy can't apologise enough, he agrees to write off the contract (which I'd ripped up anyway, it would have been interesting to see how he'd have reacted if he'd still had my signature on a piece of paper...) and let me use the gym for a month to offset the 139 Euros that I'd already paid  Why does everything have to come down to a confrontation before people will behave like decent human beings?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

a last min quickie good luck to Pix and Ally on your trips and Kazzie are you going also soon? lots of luck to all of you xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally and Pixie - wishing you both lots and lots of good luck for your trips       

Nix - i would defo use that gym for the next month, do they have a cafe and a bar there? If so i'll come and join you    

Zuri - hello hun are u carrying on ur drinking marathon this weekend? 

Fishy - well done on the diet, only a few more to go for you  

Suzie - enjoy the show petal  

Tracey     can understand that hun, dh says it would be like shagging a young girl, and he says thats defo not natural  

Well i've tidied the privit up a bit in readiness for scan 2moz    just hope everythings ok in there   Ah well just have to wait and see.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Kate.  Have I missed something. Why are you hving a scan tomorrow?

Nix.  That is great news on the gym.  Saves you having to spend more of your time an energy fighting it.

Anne.  I know how annoying it is when you lose weight slowly but at least it is going in the right direction.  you have reminded me thta I have a wii fit in the cupboard.  Must get it out.

I have decided to go on a diet on Monday so am eating as much as I can between now and then!


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

nix-good for you! Really impressed! Go girl go! I haggled with the lister this morn who were trying to give me a reduction of only£400 not 500 cause i had monitoring elsewhere!

Pix- mucho good fortune in istanbul x

Lw- great news on follies, they sound strong! Good luck for ec.

Mir- wot a result, sounds like a nice role. one of my friends does that job for esol kids.

twas a long day.  Got there 7.20, ec at 12.45, out at 6pm, low blood pressure. Good news they got 8 eggs! Am relieved of course. My birthday tomorrow so hopefully good news.

Thanks for all your wishes and kind words. 
And big x to everyone. Typing on my tiny phone keyboard and feel like alice in wonderland xxxmag


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic news Mag.  Well done.  I hope the sperm and eggies are doing their stuff in the love lab tonight.  Happy Birthday for tomorrow.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mag - bl00dy hell hunny well done    Playing barry white luurrrvvvveeeeee cd extra loud for you  

Tracey - i have a bicornuate uterus hun and ive been made aware theres a chnce i could also have a septate/septum in there,so just having a scan to make sure everythings ok


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow Mag! Eight eggs! You can join Nix and Co as the fake PR posse!  

Totally brilliant number, birdie - everything crossed for fertilisation!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

traceymohair said:


> I have decided to go on a diet on Monday so am eating as much as I can between now and then!


I've been doing the same, the problem is, every Monday I postpone the diet for the next week and just keep eating as much as I can....   

Mag - Well done on the eggcellent crop!  

Ally, Pixie, Kazzie - Bon voyage & Bonne chance!!!   

Alegria xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Evening all  

Just been out for some food with B, what started as an argument (I won't bore you!!) ended quite well, yummy pizza and pasta. So getting REALLY nervous now, I am not off tomorrow though, you still have to put up with me for the whole of tomorrow as I am not leaving till saturday am!! I am having my hair done tomorrow then a bit of shopping packing etc. 

Kate - good luck with scan honey pie       

Pix - Bon voyage my little follie factory!! By your side every step of the way!!       

Ali - darling are you okay sweetheart, getting worried you hit your head on your last run and you can no longer remember us or your FF password!!     

Anne - whats on the agenda for the weekend darling?? Hope you have some serious YOU time    

Mag - well done on the bumper haul!! Hoping the Barry white is casting his spell in the lab as we speak!!  

Purps - now where were we?? what re you up to??     

LW - masses of good luck am thinking of you!!  

Hi Alegs, Mir, Tracey, Suzy, Almond, Donks, Malini, Zuri, Lucy, Nix, Steph and   oh bugger I have forgotten everyone else   oh and all the newbies  

Hi to everyone else and probably speak tomorrow when I am really starting to freak out about the trip!! 

A xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Brilliant, Mags!    Do you know, I don't think I've had my blood pressure checked once, in two IVF cycles...    Hope yours has levelled out now!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all!

*Mags* - yayy!! for 8 eggs - hope so much you get a fab fertilisation phone call as your first birthday present tomorrow!   

*Kate* - good luck with scan tomorrow   

*Lightweigh*t - good luck with EC on Saturday if I don't speak to you before then!   

*Stillgrumps* -   

*Nix* - well done you & Mr Nix!  glad it all came out in the wash (one of my fave sayings!) but know it must have made you  at the time!

*Ally* and *Pixie* - Bon Voyage girls    - hope you both have great trips with positive outcomes   

*Nismat* - forgot to say before your little boy is GORGEOUS  I never took BCP on any of my SP cycles (apart from the first one I had abroad, but this was to synchronise my cycle with my flight dates etc and it really didn't agree with me - I believe I am one of the rare people for whom the BCP can shut down the ovaries completely.  ). I had short protocol antagonist cycles, which involve starting stim drugs on day 2-3 of cycles with no downreg, then adding in daily cetrotide injections (this is the antagonist drug) on top of stim injections, once the foliicles reach double figures, to prevent early ovulation. Jinemed's clinic in Turkey - I went there myself, and can thoroughly recommend tx there, even though it didn't work for me. It has worked for several of the girls on the PR thread - Miranda, Bugle & Laura, who all now have their babies (hopefully soon to be joined by Lightweight, Kazzie and Pixie!  ). They offer a good range of protocols including LP, SP, microflare and natural, are very good at regular monitoring (scans every other day, plus blood tests ), which can really help PRs, and don't turn away difficult cases in the way many cherry-picking UK clinics do. They will also put back more than 1-2 embies, I only ever had 2 to put back, but obviously if you had them, and are getting on in years so therefore have less normal embies anyway, it can really help your chances of a BFP. Not forgetting that having tx while also on holiday is a fab idea stress-wise and at least you have had a holiday if it doesn't work! Hope that helps, and good luck with everything!   

Gotta go - lots of  to everyone!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Steph  

Anna, Karen, Spuds, Jo Mac - thinking of you too - its just too hard to remember all you gals these days!!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry girls had no time to read or do personals as I will be packing this laptop shortly!  Went for my scan today at Harley street and we are down to three possibly four eggs which doesn't sound too bad until you remember that I am having PGD. Jinemed didn't suggest cancelling and we have decided to go ahead this time to see what happened as we cancelled last time with just two.

Nobody has said anything from the jinemed but we might offer to just do straight IVF and forego the PGD if we only have one or two eggs left. This does sound a bit mad probably but we had already thought that we might do this at some point anyway.

LW and Pix, will try to get in touch tomorrow x

take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi gilrs,

Mag - Happy Birthday hun        
Well done yesterday, let us know you hear from the hospital

kate- Good luck for your scan hun  

Karen- Sorry I didn't get to wish you luck last night hun  

I am so glad this week is nearly over- terrible week all round   

Back in a\ bit girls
xxxxx


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks to Nix, Tracey and Slycett for the advice on my cold. Am feeling alot better today. 

Nix - Well done on the getting out of the unfair gym contract. Good always wins out in the end. 

Miranda -   on the job interview. My advice on what to wear, would be something you are comfortable in, and if the S&M gear fits the bill....., only joking. 

LW -  for your EC.     

Hi to Anne, fishy, Anneofc and everyone else. 

Love Cliare


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Mags - fabulous! Eight eggs!   they all fertilise.

Ally - tomorrow... I'm not surprised that you are feeling frantic! We're here for ya. I'm sure once you are there you'll feel calmer. Hopefully you will get all teh answers you need.

Kate -   the scan goes well. How is your hubbies business going?

LW -     for EC.

Tracey  - I love your diet it sounds very familiar.   

Missy - are you feeling better?    You've made it to 9 weeks that great.

Karen -    

Anne -     2 pounds is 2 pounds - good for you!

Pix - please please let us know how you are getting on.

AnnaofC - writing any more books? I quite enjoy the adventure/detective type novels Haren Coben is one of my fav authors. He has quite the sense of humour. How are you feeling?  

Almond - how are things going for you?  

Nix - good for you! Pity he couldn't have just been reasonable at the start.

Ali - how are you hun? we haven't heard from you in a while.  

Mir - let us know how the interview goes.

Anyone heard from Malini recently? Is she ok? How about WW?

Hi Sam, Claire, Stillgrumps, Hazelnut, Steph, Laura, Anna, Lucy, Purple, Alegria, Zuri, Nismat, Fishy, Beachy and everyone else.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne TGIF.  

I got a bit blocked on the writing, Suzie, while I was having tx.  I'm trying to get back into the swing of things now, and I think I might try some short stories for magazines, just to get some successes under my belt again.    I've not read HC myself, but heard good things about him... must give him a try!

How are you doing?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Mags! That's fantastic!  Well done hon! Hope all went well in the lab of lurve last night!    Oops nearly forgot to say  !!! 



slycett said:


> Well i've tidied the privit up a bit in readiness for scan 2moz


   Kate - good luck for the scan chick      



alegria said:


> traceymohair said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided to go on a diet on Monday so am eating as much as I can between now and then!
> ...


You mean that's not how you're supposed to do it?!  Oh. Right, that explains why my  just keeps getting fatter then!   

Mira - when is your interview? Did you decide what to wear yet?   hon!

Is it EC day today for LW? I;ve lost the plot completely now! Well sending you     anyway!

Love to everyone else, sorry no more persos but better not stick around as I need to check my boards and then I obviously have to go to the gym to get my 139 euros worth!

xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I heard from wingwing and she is OK.  She has been really busy so no time to get on, plus I think she is having a little break.

Not much to report from me.

Funny weekend coming up.  It is the anniversary of the accident tomorrow (5 years).  We are taking some friends to Maze restaurant tomorrow evening to thank them for all the support they gave us in the months after.  Steve had his insurance claim settled in February which is why we can afford to take them all out.
At the moment I feel fine about the anniversary right now but never know how I will feel on the day.

Safe flight tomorrow Allly

'see' you when you get back from the Gym Nix. 
Lots of love to everyone


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix, Suzie, Anna    

Tracey-  , hope you're ok tomorrow, have a nice meal out
xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everyone!  How are you all?

Mags- wonderful news, well done!

Lightweight- good luck for EC tomorrow xx

Nix- so sorry you've had to go through all that stress with the gym, glad it's all sorted out now x

Pixie and Ally- good luck on your travels, I really hope that both your trips bring you good news, thinking of you x

Kate- good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Suzie- how are you feeling?  has the news sunk in yet?

Missy- so so pleased that you've made it safely to 9 weeks, must be such a relief.  Hope you've been feeling ok.

Lots of love to everyone else, hope you all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Tracey- lots of love for tomorrow   xx

Hi Anne x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tracey -  hope all goes well tomorrow
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Hazlenut - How are you?
x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Scan all ok i think   Scarring in the pelvic area around tubes and uterus most likely caused from being butchered at 11 when i had my apendix out   2 cysts 1 on each ovary the left cyst being bigger but she doesnt think its anything to be concerend about as they were not tender when she pressed on them.  She doesnt think i have a bicornuate urterus and has requested the images from my hsg which i had done a couple of years ago, she thinks the onlt thing i may have is a tiny tiny septate which is virtually impossible to see   So hopefully everything is a ok...so glad thats all over   

Tracey - thinking about you sweetheart   hope you have plenty of people to give u hugs tomorrow but heres another one from me   

Pixie - sending u oodles of     and a great big     for the cycle sweetheart  

Ally - good luck with the flight hunny, enjoy having the hairdo   

Kazzie - wowww hunny good luck hope everything goes to plan   

Nix - hope ur working ur little **** off at the gym to get ur monies worth  

Claire - glad ur feeling a bit better today petal  

Suzie - hi hunny business picking up a bit now we hope, he needs to earn some serious money for next tx   Bet u are still up in the clouds arnt u sweetie?  

Anne - Im glad its friday too hun, but i gotta work tomoz morning   Sorry you have had such a crap week hunny, hope next week is better for you   

Steph - oh my so close for you now hunny  

Hi to sam natasha zuri purple mallini missy hazelnut almond mags lightweight annaofc jerseyspuds kazzie and everyone else  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Kate- Glad scan is ok hun   xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

HI Kate- glad your scan all went ok x

Anne- I'm ok thank you, have a scan tomorrow with my consultant, so just hoping and praying that everything is all ok  , been feeling quite scared, but trying to be positive!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice one Kate!   

Hazelnut -      for your scan hon!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

How many weeks now are you Hazlenut?
x

Yo Nix


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Anne - whassup?! Quick talk to me so I have an excuse not to go to the g...  Oh ok, I'll go now then...!  Why can't I drag myself out of the blasted house?!

xxx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Nix

I'm 6+ weeks, so still very very early days!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Come and join me in brum later on the Wii fit     

OK girls.....I've officially had the f'ing worst week of my life at work, so has my bro and SIL.... SO, we've just found a bottle of Bucks Fizz in the fridge and we've opened it to "Celebrate the worst week ever!"

Cheers everyone   
xxxx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheers Anne, enjoy!

I may have a go on the Wii fit later too- they're so much fun!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hazelnut said:


> Thanks Nix
> 
> I'm 6+ weeks, so still very very early days!


WHAT?! When?! How did I miss this?! OMG congratulations honey!!! Now you're going to tell me that I've already said congrats but my memory is rubbish and I have NO RECOLLECTION of your big announcement. So I'll just have to say YIPPEEEEEE once again! Well done hon             

OI Whaddaymean you're going on the Wii-fit?! That was a joke, right? 

xxx


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hazlenut- good luck for your scan. Sending you lot's of   and  

Kate- Glad to hear the scan as ok.

Nix- Hope you worked hard at the gym. I used to hate that cross trainner thing (I think its called that, or instrument of tourture). The bike isn't too bad.

Hi to all. Best go and have some luch.
Love Claire


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

NIX GO TO THE GYM       

Anne - i will join you with a jd and coke later


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Claire - i have had a chicken and mango mayo sandwich pkt of smokey bacon crisps a jam doughnut and a custard for dinner   Feel such a pig, but my god it was all loverrrrlllllyyyyyyy 

Diet starts monday............again 

Hazelnut sorry hun i missed ur msg   Good luck for scan tomorrow sweetheart


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Nix!!!

And thanks everone for wishing me good luck- I'll let you know how I get on x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's another good luck wish, Hazelnut.  

And YAY to Kate for her scan being okay.  

Tracey, good on you for doing something to mark the anniversary.        These things have a habit of ambushing us if we don't acknowledge them.  I think it's lovely you're thanking people.  

Still at work.  But I've just calculated that in about four hours I'll be home, in a hot bath, with a chilled glass of something, reading the Amanda Quick novel I just bought.  Hold on to that image....

Ah, Anne.  The orange happy juice.  Thank heaven.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AnnaC- What sort of stuff do you write?
x
I love reading.....loving Adele Parkes at the moment, Marian keyes etc etc


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hazelnut - good luck with your scan hun  

Nix - fab news on the gym - get your   down there  

Kate - glad the scan went ok hun  

Mags - 8 eggs, well done hun, looking forward to hearing how you get on  

Anne - hope you have a better weekend than your week  

Tracey - hope the anniversary goes ok for you  

Pix and Ally - good luck again huns  

Just been to the pub to celebrate my ninth anniversary with the company   any excuse for a jacket tata and glass of rose  

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

have a good weekend Fishy too


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

HI everyone, 
i don't really know where to post on this site as it is so big, but as i  was thinking i am a poor responder can anyone clarify this? 

amh-8.   
fsh -8 in nov and 14 in apr!
LH  -8

mycrogynon
synarel
menopur 375 for 16 days
cyclogest 2x 400 daily

1st icsi ended in bfn, produced 6 eggs, 1 immature, 5 fertilised altho 1 abnormally fertilised, so left with 4
1x grade 1.5 ....4 cell
2x grade 2  ......3 cell
1 x grade 2 ......2 cell

if anyone has any ideas through experience on improving drug protocol or for better response to stimms would love to hear from you.
love and luck to everyone, please blow a few lucky bubbles my way.
freckles  xxxxxxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Mag - congrats on the 8 eggs   Hope you get a good fertilisation rate    

Nix - good to hear all sorted out re: the gym (but grrrr at the manager being so reasonable once your DH was involved, yet so unreasonable with you).

Steph - thanks so much for all the useful info, especially explaining the antagonist bit (the clinic director said today that they would put me on an antagonist protocol next time). And thanks for the mention of Toby; that photo was from when he was just a few weeks old. Still cute of course, but definitely a little boy now, not a baby. Hope all goes well for your upcoming labour/birth  

Kazzie - all the best of luck for your trip, and a successful EC. Hope you get enough eggs for the PGD.

Tracey - hope that your day tomorrow goes OK  

Hazelnut - good luck for your scan, hope it's all good news

Kate - must be a relief to have the news from your uterine scan

Freckles - hi there! I'm a newbie here too (just joined the PRs in the last couple of days), so can't really offer any advice I'm afraid. Sorry to hear your ICSI cycle was BFN  


I had another scan this morning (after 7 days of max stimms), and it was a mixture of good and bad news. The good news is that we essentially only have 1 option open to us now; converting to IUI (although we could just cancel the cycle completely and stop taking the v expensive drugs, saving them for next time). The bad news is that I now only have 1 viable follie; the other 3 haven't grown at all (or have shrunk). My lining is ideal at 9mm, the 1 viable follie is 13mm. So actually, it makes our decision nice and clear cut - if we'd had 2 or 3 viable follies I would have been nervous about multiples (even if not v likely), but I now feel perfectly happy to throw some sperm up there and see what happens. However, I was v interested to hear from a friend that there is a fairly high incidence of fallopian tube blockage from infections following C-sections (which I had for Toby), and of course they haven't done a tubal patency check as we didn't think it would be relevant! So we don't know one way or the other if my tubes are blocked or not. 
We'll see on Monday if the follie is still growing/viable, and then once it's reached 18mm I'll trigger. They will do the insem the following day, although I want to talk to them again about doing it 36hrs later rather than 24hrs later (24hrs seems to be standard I know). We may do 2 insems, as the increase in cost is relatively small, and we've got 9 vials of sibling sperm to play with, in which case we'll do them at 24hrs and 48hrs post trigger. 
So, that's where we stand, and I'm feeling pretty OK about it, as I still feel that we've got hope of better results from a future IVF cycle on short protocol - and of course we might even get a miracle IUI baby after all!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I'm glad your decision is clear cut, nismat!    Sorry your follies didn't grow - but glad you have this option!  Good luck!    

If you like those, Anne, you ought to try a friend of mine - Julie Cohen.  She writes these lovely, funny, emotional, quirky books.  She's got one out soon called Girl From Mars, where the comic-book-artist heroine makes a vow in Klingon to forsake romantic relationships....    My own books lean more towards the car-chases-and-guns-and-towering-passion genre    kind of Bond and Bourne, with more luuuuuurve.

Welcome freckles _ I'm no expert, but I'm sure one of the ladies will have wise words for you soon.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

ladies,
So i got my call from embryologist, was so nervous i was hyperventliating. I got good news, 9 eggs, 2 immature but 7 fertilised!

Very happy and thats quite a good 40th birthday present i think! 

On a1 driving back now,  back to london on sun or tues fingers crossed. Wont get back til 7pm so will prob celebrate my 40th tomorrow with a meal out. Have put off making any plans.

Thanks for all your good wishes xmag


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mag - wowwwww hunny, that is bl00dy brilliant news.  So pleased for you sweetheart   

Nismat -  good luck with the iui hunny   

Annaofc - oohh  i love a good car chase  

Oooo we just had a massive thunderstorm here    scared me half to death  

Anne - any plans for the weekend hunny?  

Hi freckles im no expert either hunny really wish i was   

Fishy - glad you had a nice lunch we have got home made chinese for tea, plus a lager shandy followed by a jd and coke for me  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

YAY Mags!  That's great!      

*g* Kate - that's funny, I love a good thundestorm!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Live from Istanbul!   The weather is lovely here - 30C!  

I haven't read back, so I'm very sorry if I'm missing anyone's important news.  

Feeling rather knackered as we have been up since 4am this morning!  

Anyway, just seen the doc and scan showed 3 follies but I have a run away follie (this seems to be the latest trend on this board!) at 14mm - only after 4 days of stimming   I'll go back for another scan tomorrow and we'll see how things are then.   Wish me luck.

I met Kazzie at the clinic   We had a good chat and it looks like I'll be seeing her tomorrow as our scans are at the same time  

LW: I managed to lock my sim card    I'll be in touch as soon as I sort it out. R said your EC is on Sunday?   
Good luck honey.  

Lots of love to everyone.

Pix xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Pix  for the runaway follie, and GOOD LUCK for the scan tomorrow!            
xxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi ladies....
mag108- great news at 7 embies ...brilliant, bet you cant wait to take them home! 
nismat....nice to know another newbie... thx for the welcome.
hi kate, thx 4 the ref, good news and relief about your scan!
Since my neg test a few days ago it is nice to not be in limbo, i went out last night with all my friends and had quite a few large vodka and tonics...  we laughed, ripped the PI** out of each other, got soaked in the rain.......(awful thunderstorms last night) only to de woken up at 5am by dh naked chasing the cat around the bedroom who had indeed brought in a baby bunny and was chasing that so our bedroom turned into a bit of a circus for a wee while, it was unharmed and dh put it back out in the field, bless the bunny rescuer!   , i feel a weight has lifted now i know where i am going,  am also back at work next week can't believe i am actually looking fwd to it.
hope everyone has a lovely weekend and a big hi to everyone ive not met yet.
freckles xxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Mags that's fantastic, hey you are now a fake PR'er like me  I had 9 eggs and 6 fertilise - so pleased for you

Pix good luck for your scan tomorrow and hope the runaway follie behaves itself

Sorry I am useless at personals at the moment, I a just scanning through

x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Mag - that's great news! 

And to Pix for the runaway  

Freckles - funny about the poor baby bunny chase! Was your DH still naked when returning said bunny to the field??!   We used to have to do that with little field mice in the middle of the night back when we were country-side based  
Oh, and having had another look at your stats from this cycle, I realised that your protocol probably actually wasn't all that different from mine - I take it that Microgynon is a form of the Pill? I didn't do the Pill first, but I down-regged (3 weeks) on Synarel, and have been on 450iu Puregon from the start of stimms. We hadn't done either FSH or AMH before the IVF cycle, but it's clear that down-regging isn't right for me now, and the clinic director said that an antagonist (short) protocol would definitely be the way forward for me (Steph explained this to me a few pages back - around page 36/37?). It would definitely be worth asking your clinic about. Glad you're feeling like you're out of limbo now though.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all, another greeting live from istanbul! We are all like zombies as me and DH didn't have any sleep since Wednesday night because we had so much to do to get ready and had to get the children up at 2am to leave our house at 2.45am to go to the airport.

Pixie - it was lovely meeting you and DH in person today, like you said we shall meet again tomorrow, good luck for your scan. LW we are going to track you down to meet up, I believe like Pix says your EC is soon and hopefully if all goes well they will all be at a similar time so we can wait together for our news!

Today I saw Dr. Karacan if thats the right spelling and I had one 18, 17, and two 15 mm eggs so they are hoping to get four. Dr. Karacan recommends PGD still even if we only get a couple of eggs so I am terrified now of a no transfer but what will be will be I suppose.

Can I ask a personal question ladies, When would you get your DH to do the deed for a good sample for the IVF. Romina said today that they usually like the men to do the business on the HCG injection and then obviously on the day for EC. However I am a little worried that with DH not so great sample means that might deplete him! i.e only one day between the two.

I got DH to do the deed on Tuesday because Romina thought EC might be Sunday but it's looking more like Monday.

So honest opinions girls please would you have him do it tonight in preparation just in case EC is Monday so leaving a two day gap or would you do it like Romina says on the HCG injections,

Advice urgently required as DH wants to go to bed but I am making him wait in case we have to get down to something now!


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

First time I have managed to get online in 3 days and probably will be kicked off by DP any minute so....

Ally - I really hope you have a good time in Washington and most importantly it is useful and gives you some answers and ideally some solutions. Look forward to reading your news from there if you can get online.  

Suzie - great news about your blood levels. Only two weeks till your scan! You're brave not wanting more bloods I would have had them everyday until my scan if they had let me!

Mag - fantastic news on your 7 fertilised eggs.     

Kazzie - really really good luck. I thought it was better to leave two days between or at least one so as to give the sperm a chance to build up again but see what anyone else says. When trying naturally I think we did it every other day if that helps!?

LW - really good luck to you too.

Pixie - I really hope that one doesn't runaway. Thinking of you.  

Hazlenut - good luck with your scan tomorrow.    

Tracey - I hope tomorrow is Ok for you. I can't imaging how tough this is for you.   

Steph - I think I will acknowledge a due date and change my signature if I get past my 12 week scan (4th June is the scan date) but at the moment I can't bring myself to think that far ahead but thanks for asking!!

Alegria - thanks for the pm - I hope I will get a chance to reply soon

Flower - same goes to you.

Being pulled off the computer now so that was all I could manage, I hope I haven't missed anything big.

Just incase anyone was wondering I don't have an infection in my tubes thankfully but I do have pain and I guess I just have to learn to deal with it and stop panicking! Still waiting for NK cell retest result though. Not sure what is happening in terms of treatment until I have those results.

Hi to Kate, Purple, Anne, Sam, Ali, Almond, Mira, Fishface, Donkey, Nix and everyone else.

Lots of love and luck to all

Missy xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya all 

Really busy packing now but just wanted to say....

Pix - good luck with your scan my darling, thinking of you so much and sending loads of          

Anne & J - thanks so much for text and message honey, really appreciate it, I am quietly sh!tting myself here, can't think straight and decided to have a wine to calm my nerves - good idea   Love and hugs        Gonna try you now. x

Karen - oh so much good luck hon - will try and stay up to date with everything.

Sam - tried you a zillion times - maybe speak tomorrow or you can email/ text me       

Missy, fishy, kate, hazelnut and everyone else - thanks darlings for messages


----------



## cdp (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations on mags on 7 embies. Wow, I hope they all turn out to be grade 1's. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.

Pix- good luck for the scan tomorrow.

Love Claire


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies, another live post from Istanbul  

Mags, congratulations and happy birthday!

Pam, saw you got 8 eggs at EC today, congratulations! Hope they all fertilise tonight  

Kazzie and Pixie, I'm having my EC tomorrow morning, not Sunday. I hope Romina made a mistake telling you that anyway because I triggered yesterday   So, all being well, do you fancy a hamam Sunday?   Sounds like you're both pretty close to EC yourselves anyway. I'll be at the clinic at 7.15am tomorrow so if you're around, please ask Romina to point you in my direction. Apparently I should wake up 20 mins after EC  

Good luck Ally  

Hello to everyone else  

Lightweight xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

stillgrumps - thanks for the welcome to this board and for helping to make feel a bit better about only having 2 follies.  I've got that water bottle on my tummy now and am drinking loads of water when I can.  Also trying to drink a glass or two of milk a day for extra protein (can't stand brazil nuts).

Scan on Monday morning, hoping for a few more follies to grow.

sorry to hear that you have had similar problems with few follies.  good luck with your 3rd attempt at IVF on the SP, I'll certainly ask about that at my clinic in Edinburgh if nothing improves this time round.  On NHS funding, couldn't afford to self-fund I'm afraid so this is my only chance to have kids.  Get 3 attempts though, 2 cycles and one FET (that's if I can get enough eggs from the first 2 cycles for a FET).

Had an absolutely crap week, 3rd week in a new p/t NHS job and I absolutely hate it and can't see it improving any.  Stressed out and looking for another job already as can't afford not to be working.  2nd p/t job I love but it's only 10hrs at the moment and can't live on that alone.  

get through this IVF cycle then concentrate on trying to get a new job.

These boards are really busy and I'm always exhausted after working all day and some nights so I apologise for lack of personals.  

I don't post often, but do try to read the boards when I can and want you all to know that the posting are a big support to me.

Hope everyone else on here is doing well and good luck with all your treatments.  

Will post again after I get results of scan on Monday.

Lisa


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- Lots of luck for tomorrow hun, really hope all is good.Please let me know   

Karen- Leave it 2 days hun. Lots of luck hun


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck Ally x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Good luck Kazzie and Lighweight on EC
Good luck for your scan tomorrow Pix.

Ownel. don't worry about not posting all the time.  I know exactly what you mean about being exhausted and not having the time to come on every evening. I have the utmost admiration for all of you who manage to do personals no matter now exhausted you are or how long you have worked,

Mags.  Fantastic news on your 7 embies.  

Missy.  I will be looking forward to seeing a pregnancy ticker in due course.  You too Hazelnut.

Isn't it fab that we have a few BFP's on this thread for a change.

Have any of you been watching that 'Born to be different' programme on C4.  It has been following some disabled children since birth, every year.  It was on last week and the week before following them now they are 9.
I can't believe these families and how strong they are. One has a severely disabled little boy who gets worse as time goes by and now the Mum has been diagnosed with MS. They live in a small house and they have to share a room with their Son who sometimes only sleeps for 2 hours a night. All she had to say was that there were people worse off in the world and she has two lovely children and husband and there is no point crying about it they will just deal with what life throws at them.
Amazing.

I have had a nice evening in on my own.  It doesn't happen as it is normal me who goes out rather than Steve.  He went wine tasting at vinopolis in London which was given to him as a Christmas pressie.  Better go to bed now.

Night night girls
Tracey


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

girls, just a quickie before I go, I got DH to do the 'deed' last night so if egg collection is Monday that would leave two full days.

Anne or anyone else is this right? Romina said we could get him to do it last night and again today if I have the HCG but I really think that is too much and again would only leave one day which could be too much for his swimmers. However his count has gone up recently from 24 to 90 odd per ml leaving it three days (but not enough time now to do this) but he had no progessive ones, 44% were slugglish  

Thanks for any advice

love Karen  xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

a quick good morning from me girls. live from my bed  
Having a cheeky lie in a breakfast in bed will be here in a mo

Kazzie- Sorry for the late reply hun, yep, 2 full days is the best (according to Jason to  )
good luck hun 

Pix- I missed your post and have been worried about you , sorry hun 
Text me your number when you unlock your phone
Good luck for today hun  

LW- Thinking and wondering about you  

A big welcome to Nismat, Freckles and Owenl, struggle sometimes girls to keep up so sorry if I've appeared rude for not posting  
and I will read back as soon as I can girls  

Love as always to everyone else  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, does anyone know how to get a english mobile (code) in Turkey? I have just got back from Jinemed and DH and the boys are out, probably thinking I can ring them but when I use his normal number I just got no number so code to dial would be great.

Anne thanks for confirming that.

I saw Pixie again at the clinic this am, hoping to catch up with LW soon but we know she has had egg collection and we missed her.

LW - hope everything went well at EC, I am hoping to meet up with Pixie again this afternoon, do you think you will be up to that?

I can't text you at the moment because obviously I don't the code to use  

My scan revealed 20,18,18 and 16 mm follicles so they are hoping to collect four eggs.  I have to go tonight at 23:30 to have my hcg injection and egg collection will be Monday.

Those of you who have been here, do you think it would be safe for me to travel in a taxi on my own to the hospital tonight or should I get DH and keep the boys up to come with me?

Will be better at personals once I get my self sorted here, bbl, take care love Karen xxx


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Great news on the four follies Karen - hope all goes well on Monday  

Apologies if you've tried this already but dial 0044 and then your hubby's number minus the first zero. If he has international roaming enabled on his phone I think you should get through.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Just a quick post to keep you updated. 

My follies are 3mm bigger today but the biggest one measures 17mm now whereas the others are still around 8\9mm so it looks like we are looking at working with only one follie   E2 was 331 so I'm hoping that follie contains an egg.
I am booked for EC on Monday at 8.30 am and I am   I won't ovulate by then -trıgger shot and cetrotide today.

Karen we had to pop back home for DH to do his deed   but we will be out again later as I need to be at the Jin to have my injection at around 9.30pm. I sent 2 texts to LW but haven't heard back yet so I really hope she is OK.   

Lots of love everyone,

Pix xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

welcome to Stillgrumps and Lisa, Tamsin, freckles, Lisa

Anne- or Kojak, who's lookin at you kid!

Karen- good luck with it all

Tracymohair: Hope its not too upsetting today and that you find some quiet time. It sounds like a lovely thing to do to take out your friends who helped lots. sending you a big hug

Kate: Thats sounds good news on the scan, and the 'nose' bleed didnt get it the way then! You are a hoot.

Hazlenut: good luck for your scan today sweetie.

Tasmin: good luck with the IUI

LW: mucho big luck for egg collection....

Karen: fab news on the four follies Karen x good luck for Monday

Pix: great news on the follies, fingers crossed the other grow, and good luck for Mon

Pamls: I cant find your post, but did I read somewere you got a good crop? Hope you are ok. x

Chilling out bigtime today, especially since we may be back on the rd to London, tomorrow. Hopefully the traffic wont be too bad given MAn u and Arsenal are playing today! In ok form, just very tired and wanting to see friends but its not really very practical today as want to rest and have bits and bobs to plan for ET.

xxxxxMAG


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Turkey girls!  Pixie, is there any chance that the smaller follies could catch up and contain a mature egg.  I    they do.

Kazzie, you shouldn't even think about doing personals right now, it is all about you (and the others in tx).  Good luck.  I hope you managed to phone DH on the mobile.

LW. Hope you are OK after EC and got a good crop.

Anne.  Did you enjoy your brekkie in bed.  I had the opposite, I was the one bringing brekkie in bed.

A word of advice from those of you who use ov monitoring sticks.  I am on CD 11.  I had thought I had EWCM a couple of days ago (I never get much of any kind of mucus, let alone EW!).  We had BMS on Wednesday (cd  no BMS since.  I had what could have been ov pain this morning.  I found a lone ov pee stick and after quite a while a feint pink line came up.  Does that mean I am ovulating now and therefore no point in any more BMS or that I will ovulate in the next day or so?
We are out late tonight and after a few drinks DH has trouble finishing IYKWIM so it will have to be this afternoon before we leave for London (max will be out) but I really can't be bothered - I would rather have the extra time to get ready!  It is so unlikely to work this month when it hasn't any other months.
Advice please.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Hope we are all ready for eurovision later, i intend to spend the time either on here reading a book or watching some paint dry   

Tracey hunny i thought you got it a couple of days before ov, thats what i always believed anyway 

Hazelnut - hope ur scan was ok today hun, please come and update us   

Mag hope you enjoy ur chillout day any news on whether u travel tomoz yet  

Pix ur runaway follie needs it bum spanked hunny   but it only takes one to make a bubba sweeteart and im keeping everything crossed for you    

Kazzie good luck for monday hunny hope everything goes well   

Anne hi hunny hope ur having a lovely weekend   

Lightweight - hope everything has gone ok for you   

Ally - hope ur enjoying the flight petal, are you there yet?   

Nix - where are you?    Come back here this instant    

Hello sam, natasha, annaofc, jersey, steph, lucy, suzie, owenl, stillgrumps, freckles, purple, fishy, miranda, lisa, nismat, dimsum, wingwing, almond, missyg, and everyone else.  

Had a busy day here, been to work this morning, put dh's accounts on computer, done some flyers for him, had a little kip  and looks like there is a thunderstorm heading its way here as i type    We are having a lovly indian takeaway for tea   and i've got a few breezers to keep me company later   

Where is everyone, im lonely   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home....................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194954.new#new


----------

